# Post your Holiday/Black Friday/Cyber Monday.Purchase!



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

EVERY-ONE..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

@Lita

(Already)
x2 Duafe Naturals Amala Crème
x4 Annabelle Scalp Conditioners
x2 Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
x1 HappyNappyHoney Pink Hibiscus
x2 Darcy's Cocoa Whip
x8 Darcy's Scalp Butters
x1 Afroveda Pomade (new)
x2 16oz HQS Cleansing Conditioners
x1 12oz Pineapple Hibiscus DC'er
x1 12oz Peppermint DC'er
x3 Kizuri Beauty Olive & Shea Moisture Butter
x3 Marie Dean Hair Oils = Argan, Baobab, Jojoba
x1 CR Jai Butter
x2 As I Am Cleansing Puddings
x2 SM Purification Masks
 x3 Herbs Matters Rosemary Hair Cremes


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

*Hairitage Hydration (40% off)*
Cocoaloe Hair Hydrator (3)
Soft Coconut Marshmallows (1, 16 oz)

*HSN*
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Co-Wash Cleansing Conditioner 23 fl. oz.

*Curlmart (25% off)*
Gleau Nourishing Oil Blend
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner

*SilkyWraps (25% off)*
Silky Band (2x, one for my mother)
Satin Diva Bonnet- Regular (2x, one for my mother) 

*Obia Natural Hair Care (45% off)*
Twist Whip Butter - 8oz
Curl Enhancing Custard - 12oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

@ShyIntellect

Nice of you to offer that. 

 I just bought that Cleansing Hair Milk too. 

Hmp. I wouldn't mind having another one.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShyIntellect
> 
> Nice of you to offer that.
> 
> ...



Rather give it to one of you ladies than have it go to waste!  And I seen you purchased one in the November Buy thread. I'm gonna use it one more time before I commit to getting one more, it's such a great deal.


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Nappy-

*Blueberry Yogurt Mask Dc
*Coffee Brûlée hair butter
*Pink Hibiscus 'slippery' Dc
*Butter Peacandi Smoothie poo

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

ShyIntellect

I wish 'we' knew how long the Sale was going to last?   And if we like it.

I know I'll end up regretting not getting another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Rather give it to one of you ladies than have it go to waste! And I seen you purchased one in the November Buy thread. *I'm gonna use it one more time before I commit to getting one more, it's such a great deal.*



ShyIntellect

 Please let me know if how it is.  Mine hasn't came yet.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ShyIntellect
> 
> Please let me know if how it is.  Mine hasn't came yet.



Knowing how the long the sale is for would be helpful .
I need to use it one more time to get a good feel for it. My first impression of it though is that it's really moisturizing. But I feel like it only left my hair/scalp relatively clean so I want to try it again to better assess how it performs as a cleanser.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 27, 2013)

8 scalp butters? 

What do you do with that many?  Will you use them up in a year?  I'm fascinated lol. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> (Already)
> x2 Duafe Naturals Amala Crème
> x4 Annabelle Scalp Conditioners
> x2 Donna Marie Super Buttercreme
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

prettyinpurple

I ended up selling x4 on the Exchange Forum.  *totally un-fascinating*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Knowing how the long the sale is for would be helpful .
> I need to use it one more time to get a good feel for it. *My first impression of it though is that it's really moisturizing. But I feel like it only left my hair/scalp relatively clean so I want to try it again to better assess how it performs as a cleanser.*



@ShyIntellect

Yeah, this time of year with all these heavy butters, crèmes, lotions, oils I need something skronger. 

 So, you will have to keep me posted.

I don't mind the moisturizing properties in the Spring/Summer, when you are using lighter-weight products.

But to seriously remove product, I need more _cleansing_ action in my _Cleansing Conditioners_.

Recently, I've been using As I Am Cleansing Pudding and SM Purification Mask to remove heavy products.

I also think Darcy's daily cleansing conditioner does a good job at removing heavy products. 

 I have a bottle of that left. I will revisit it soon.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hydroquench Systems --- I lost my mind with the sale.  I may order more....maybe.

4oz Trial Size - (Choice: Puttyful - The AntiGel)
Go Deep (2x)
Greaseless Moisture
Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free)
The Slip - Daily Styling Crème
The Slip - Texture Enhancing Leave in Conditioner
White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 27, 2013)

...I'm too unprepared for BF. I seriously need to compile a list. I haven't really thought much about it .


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here you go. I'm not adding to that  mostly because I'm already a junkie as it is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## myronnie (Nov 27, 2013)

Tonight I'll be making Kizuri and Claudie purchases!!  no idea what I'll be getting..ive been swamped


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

myronnie Hi! What is Claudies discount?..I need to re-up on some things.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie (Nov 27, 2013)

Lita it is THANKS


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2013)

myronnie Thank You..I made a cart.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Afrovea
*1x POWER Oasis Fruit Cocktail Hair Souffle

1x Carrot Seed Clarifying Shampoo Bar

1x VATA Shea Amla Whipped Butter Cream 

1x PITTA CocoLatte Moisture Cream 

1x PITTA Kalahari Rose Hair Rescue Oil 

1x VATA Baobab & Burdock Root Hair Rescue Oil

1x KAPHA Hibiscus Mint Hair Rescue Oil 

3x Moringa Supreme Ginseng Detangling


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 28, 2013)

Didn't know if I should start a new thread but has anyone purchased from purabodynaturals.com since the bogo sale started ooohhhhhhhhh 25 mins ago.  I placed my order (yes i'm on it!) and when adding iten\ms to the cart I see the drop down where you can pick your free item, but the free item does not show up in the cart or order.  I emailed customer service but just wanted to poll you ladies in the mean time.  This is my first time ordering from this site.

Thanks


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow Blackeyes you must love Afroveda!!!! 

Claudie's:
16oz Tea Rinse
1 Vere oil
1 Renew Protein

Kizuri
4 Cocoa Vanilla 

I haven't been using a lot of products lately so I just didn't see the need to go cray! I really want some more Darcy's Pumpkin seed though...and maybe some Soultanicals Knot Sauce


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rnjones My free items aren't showing up in my cart either. Annnddd I'm a little peeved at the shipping cost. I've never ordered during BF from PBN so I want to make sure my items are correctly accounted for.


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 28, 2013)

loulou82. Hopefully they are keeping track internally but it should be visible to the consumer on the receipt I think. I took a screen shot just in case but let's hope I don't have to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rnjones When you go to your shopping cart and click on the link that states, "View list of options I selected", which appears next to the product image, a popup appears that lists the free item.


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 28, 2013)

loulou82. Thank you and someone got back to me already from the company and said it would be taken care of. I'm impressed with the customer service so far!


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone want to sorry for me and send me a product or two.......my kitty is dry so i have nothing listed to buy though i would love to try few products mentioned on here regularly that i've only read about but not experienced.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 28, 2013)

7 * Shescentit Tahitian Vanilla Leave in spray


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

Claudies:

3- 3in1 Cleansing Conditioners

Vitacost

7- Desert Essence Coconut Conditioner

Silk Dreams:

2- Shea What Deux
4- Shea What's
2- Avocado Puddings
2- Razzberry Coconut Affairs
2- Destinations Hydrations

Ebay:

Syntonics Spray Sheen Laminate 

SSI:

2- 9 oz. Blueberry Cowashes
3- 16 oz. Avocado Conditioners
1- 9 oz. Tahatian Vanilla Moisture Mist 
1- 9 oz. Okra Reconstructor



I may do a collective haul at Hattache or Sage and I may pick up some Vanilla Silk from Silk dreams ( I forgo to re-up smh!) and I'm done. I got most of my purchases out of the way.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2013)

My list keep changing and I feel like I am loosing my mind.
But for sure I will be getting the following: 
All naturelle grow Dcs , kizuri acv shampoo, entwine couture creme gellee.
Qhemet depending on the sale, if really good will get some more cocoa detangling ghee.
I am sorry to say that my pjism is awaken,oh dear!


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tag.  I guess some sales have started already b/c I see purchases (?!)


----------



## nerdography (Nov 28, 2013)

*Hydroquench Systems*
Greaseless Moisture 16oz
Puttyful- The Antigel 16oz
Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask 16oz
Coconut Strawberry Lime Oil 16oz
Coconut Mango Lime Oil 16oz
White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture 12oz


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*SSI: 30% off*
1x Riche Moisture Mask
1x Blueberry cowash
1x Cococream Leave in
1x Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting

*My Honey Child 50% off* *I also received free shipping*
1x Buttery Soy 16oz.
1x Coconut Papaya Hair Paste 2oz. sample
1x Olive You Deep Conditioner 8oz.
1x Soy Hair Milk 8oz.
1x Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease 4oz.

ETA: *Curlmart:*
1x Oyin Hair Dew 16oz.
1x Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer 8oz.

Just need to pick up some Komaza Protein Strengthener and I'll be done.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2013)

Just made a few purchases:

*Claudies*
3 x Hair Tea Spritz

*Pura Body Naturals*
1 x 8 oz Murumuru
1 x 8 oz Sapote Hair Lotion
1 x 4 oz Mango Tea Scalp Butter

*SheScentIt*
1 x 19 oz Banana Brûlée
1 Blueberry Cowash

A few more to go.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 28, 2013)

So far, I've purchased:

Curl Mart
Hair Dew 16 oz. 
Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter

SSI
Marula Hemp Butter (2)

Afroveda
Shea Amla 8oz (2)
Hempseed Loc Roll and Twist Butter 16 oz. (1)

LACE Naturals
Silky Aloe Curl Pudding 16 oz. (1)
Ayurvedic Hair Spritz 8oz. (2)

That's all so far...


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 28, 2013)

Curlmart
Hair Dew 
Burnt Sugar Pomade 
CJ curl rehab

Obia
Trial pack 

ETA:
Komaza Care 
Protein Hair Strengthener

Bobeam:
Rootz Herbal Hair Oil x2
Shampoo Bar Sample Pack
Bentonite & Lime Face Paste


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Vitacost 
2x AOHSR
1xAOGPB

Hairveda 
2x vatika frosting

Kera Veda
1x brahmi in buttercream wedding
1x fenugreek in cotton candy


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Curlmart
> Hair Dew
> Burnt Sugar Pomade
> CJ curl rehab
> ...



cwmarie, I'm going to just get that one thing from Komaza and select the 2.95 shipping. I was going to get a few more items, but that shipping was not ok.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Didn't know if I should start a new thread but has anyone purchased from purabodynaturals.com since the bogo sale started ooohhhhhhhhh 25 mins ago.  I placed my order (yes i'm on it!) and when adding iten\ms to the cart I see the drop down where you can pick your free item, but the free item does not show up in the cart or order.  I emailed customer service but just wanted to poll you ladies in the mean time.  This is my first time ordering from this site.
> 
> Thanks



I saw mine after I purchased.


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 28, 2013)

The lady at the company edited my cart and I now see the free item on my purchase order

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> cwmarie, I'm going to just get that one thing from Komaza and select the 2.95 shipping. I was going to get a few more items, but that shipping was not ok.



FroReal I was looking forward to her sale too. Ah well. Her loss! Lol. Cause I would be getting more if not for shipping. That goes for a few other lines for me too.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't wait! I can't wait!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 28, 2013)

I have 3 more vendors to buy from tomorrow before I make my list. Don't wanna feel bad on Thanksgiving for the money I'm spending lol.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> loulou82. Hopefully they are keeping track internally but it should be visible to the consumer on the receipt I think. I took a screen shot just in case but let's hope I don't have to use it.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



There's a drop down that shows your free item. When you go to your cart click the item under your original selection. If that makes sense. It will show it. I thought the same thing as well.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 28, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So far, I've purchased:  Curl Mart Hair Dew 16 oz. Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter  SSI Marula Hemp Butter (2)  Afroveda Shea Amla 8oz (2) Hempseed Loc Roll and Twist Butter 16 oz. (1)  LACE Naturals Silky Aloe Curl Pudding 16 oz. (1) Ayurvedic Hair Spritz 8oz. (2)  That's all so far...



Did the lace's discount come off  prior to going to paypal? I didn't see where I could enter my code.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Claudies:
> 
> 3- 3in1 Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> ...



Claudies (AGAIN):

1-Renew Protein
1-Normalizing Rinse (I wanted to try it)


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Claudies:
> 
> 3- 3in1 Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft
How cleansing is the Claudie's cleansing condish?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2013)

Eboni Curls:
Damask Knights Bouffant.  Y'all know that I had to add to my hair lingerie collection.  Waiting for the other vendors that I want stuff from to start their BF/SBS/CM sales.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 28, 2013)

My honey child:  
Olive you deep conditioner
Type 3 hair cream
Type 4 hair cream

She's playing tricks with her shipping. At first it showed 11.00 but happened to press more carriers and then seen a choice for 8.95 shipping


----------



## Tibbar (Nov 28, 2013)

sexypebbly
is the 50% off discount code working yet for My Honey Child?  I tried to place an order earlier and it wasn't working for me


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 28, 2013)

nmartin20

On the View Cart screen towards the bottom is where you put in the code.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> sexypebbly
> is the 50% off discount code working yet for My Honey Child?  I tried to place an order earlier and it wasn't working for me



Not sexypebbly, but it's been working since the wee hours. Make sure you don't have any other codes in there. Also, the code is only good for one use. Tibbar I also received free shipping I believe because I purchased a 16oz Buttery Soy. There was some type of free shipping code (BSHC) automatically put on my order so that when I selected shipping options (More Carriers), I had the option of free shipping. I was psyched.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

@ShyIntellect

I know you didn't ask me, but Claudie's Cleansing is very good. 

 I love the Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner (works well).

I know I had the 3n1 but can't find it. I might have swapped it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 28, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Curlmart
> Hair Dew
> Burnt Sugar Pomade
> CJ curl rehab
> ...



I like how you "slept" on it cwmarie! Lol!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 28, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I like how you "slept" on it lol!



Lol. I'm so serious though. #pjproblems


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

ShyIntellect

I love it! Its moisurizing, but leaves the hair clean and has ridiculous slip. Everytime I use it my wash days are super smooth and so is my hair. 

I highly recommend it. 

IDareT'sHair

I have the Jojoba Cleanser, I need to try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I need to look for that Bottle of 3n1 I had/have.erplexed  

I may have used it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I thought I was the only one who loses product in their own stash. I have a bottle of JBCO in here somewhere. I just used a few days ago . SO probably stole it........O' thievin' behind joker' .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Nah Gurl.  You ain't buy yourself. 

I pretty much know where all 50-11 products are.  Don't You? 

I know I had one. 

But I may have used it & forgot.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 28, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> sexypebbly
> is the 50% off discount code working yet for My Honey Child?  I tried to place an order earlier and it wasn't working for me



Tibbar the code works but only for 8 oz products


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone please tell me the code for MHC TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

blackviolet said:


> Someone please tell me the code for MHC TIA


 
 MYHC

blackviolet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

Annabelle's (ETSY)
x2 Scalp Rx


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2013)

Pretty Antoinettes:
Black Silk Beanie for under my wool hats


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2013)

SSI-
*Blueberry Co/Wash
*Juicy Berry Butter Cream


Claudies-
*Khave Dc mask
*Moisture Coffee Hair Cream


Cream & Coco
*Caramel Cream Brule
*Raspberry Ganache Dc Truffles

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pretty Antoinettes: Black Silk Beanie for under my wool hats



I want to get some pillowcases from her store. Does she have a sale going on?


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

Soultanicals
8oz Knot Sauce
8oz Knot Butta
using coupon FREESHIP and UPS shipping (10.20$)
10 dollars each


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

Claudie Revitalizer
x1 3n1 Cleansing EnExitStageLeft ShyIntellect (thanks pjs)
x1 Reconstructor


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 28, 2013)

LACE

1 16oz brahmi DC
1 16oz more moisture
1 16oz aloe curl cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Hi Swirl to the Curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

You should have gotten some Supreme Butter from LACE = thebomb.com


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl  You should have gotten some Supreme Butter from LACE = thebomb.com



IDareT'sHair Oh man I knew there was something else I wanted to get. You mentioned how great it was to me a while back.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 28, 2013)

SSI: blueberry co wash
        Kiwi kiss butter
       Juicy berry butter cream
       Banana moisturizing dc


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2013)

I have purchased the following from Naturelle Grow all 16 oz.

1xHerbal Infused ACV Growth Restorator
1xMango & Berries Detangling Cleansing Cream
1xCoconut Water Hair Cleansing Conditioner
1xMarshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner
2xMarshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner
1xChamomile & Burdock Root Deep Conditioner
1xHerbal Blends Deep Conditioner
2xNew.. Mango & CocoNut Water Deep Conditioning Treatment 
2xIntense Deep Conditioning Hair Repair Mask
3xNEW.. Ginger Peach herbal Leave-In Conditioning Spray

2x8oz  Kizuri ACV shampoo.

will check Qhemet on Monday, if sale good will add few basics and I am done.

*I blame you all for this, I was not a PJ at all, look at what you have done to meerplexed*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

I REALLLLYYYYYY want the Mango and Coconut Water DC NaturelleGrow and Let me go and get my Lace. I had done forgot


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

g.lo

Very Nice Naturelle Grow Haul.  Please give a review on errrthang you bought.

And I do mean errthang


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> g.lo
> 
> Very Nice Naturelle Grow Haul.  Please give a review on errrthang you bought.
> 
> And I do mean errthang




I will as soon as I can use them. you see I am in UK and had everything ship to my friend in Miami, will be in Florida in 2 weeks time, just need to be patient!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 28, 2013)

I was gonna go and get some marie dean, but even with 30% it's just too much. I just can't. 

I just ordered some naturalle grow on Sunday, 3 jars to be exact, some PBN today (spoiled.com) and tomorrow I'm getting my Darcy's and Silk Dreams. Don't know why I'm trying to be cute when I know I'm a little stushy pants on the low.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

So far:
From Claudies:
- 2 normalizing rinse
- 3 khave leave in
- 1 khave hair lotion
- 1 khave deep condish
- 2 reconstructor
 From Myhoneychild
- 2 16 oz olive you DC & 1 8oz
- 1 16 oz papaya DC & 1 8oz
*purchased while the code was malfunctioning I guess cuz I got 50% off the whole order + free shipping 
From Hydroquench sys
- 4 16oz coconut lime cleanser
- 1 8oz strawberry cleanser
- about 3-4 samples
That leaves hairitage hydration, komaza care and Darcy's for tonight! I love this time of year for hair product hauling

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I want to get some pillowcases from her store. Does she have a sale going on?



She has certain things marked down that's why I got the beanie.


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 28, 2013)

Karen's Body Beautiful:
Secret Weapon Restorative Hair Treatment, Sweet Ambrosia leave in, Luscious Locks hair mask, Super Duper hydrating hair cream and Heavenly Jojoba Hair Oil

She Scent It
Blueberry Cowash, Okra Reconstructor, Avocado Conditioner, Honey Conditioning Rinse, Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting, Riche Moisture Mask
I still have more to purchase, but this was the only retailer I didn't have to wait so far.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 28, 2013)

What's the discount sale for myhoneychild?

Sent from my lavish iPhone


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 28, 2013)

**SaSSy** said:


> What's the discount sale for myhoneychild?  Sent from my lavish iPhone



MYHC

I been using this site for all of the codes.. She is doing a excellent job keeping track.

http://confessionsofablogvixen.com

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 28, 2013)

Just added lace naturals supreme butter, more moisture cream and brahmi root hair mask to the list 

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

CC's Natural's:
Horsetail Butter
Flax Seed Butter
Hibiscus Butter

**If Anyone is interested in placing a CC's Naturals Purchase, you have to go through the PayPal Process before it asks you for the Discount Code.

40% Code = BF40 Until tomorrow at 6:59 a.m.

After tomorrow it's 30% BF30


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

g.lo said:


> I have purchased the following from Naturelle Grow all 16 oz.
> 
> 1xHerbal Infused ACV Growth Restorator
> 1xMango & Berries Detangling Cleansing Cream
> ...


 
g.lo

 I hope you used *YAY30* for your 30% off?


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 28, 2013)

x2 Curlformers Extra Long Barrel Curls


----------



## openexpression (Nov 28, 2013)

HairVeda is live!

Just copped 2 Vatika Frostings and 1 Almond Glaze. Wanted more but I still want to check out BASK, Cream and CoCo, and Naturelle Grow.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 28, 2013)

Hairveda
-Deluxe amala cream rinse
-Hydra silica spritz 
-Cocasta shikakai oil
-Sitrinillah

Purabody
-2 murumuru milks 

Orange crush bonnet from bonbon cheveux

and I already got my oyin hair dew and oyin whipped pudding from curlmart

Bask is next.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 28, 2013)

nmartin20 said:


> Did the lace's discount come off  prior to going to paypal? I didn't see where I could enter my code.



Nmartin, when I clicked on my cart, there was a field to put it in right under the total.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 28, 2013)

Hairveda

1 Amala Cream Rinse
1 Moist Condition 24-7
1 Whipped Ends Hydration
1 Whipped Clouds
1 Whipped Gelly

I haven't tried anything from this line in a while. I hope I like them because the deluxe sizes are very reasonable.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 28, 2013)

*HairVeda*
3x - SitriNillah Deep Conditioner
4x - Vatika Frosting
2x - Methi Sativa Treatment (Step 1 Protein Masque ONLY)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

Hairveda:

1x- Vatika Frosting (because I'm obsessed)
2x- Hydrasilica Spritz (For summer )


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

BonBon By Cheveux:

Extra Roomy Hair Bonnet.....It was still 15 dollars, but...


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 28, 2013)

Bee mine: deja's hair milk in island mango
                   Beeutiful deep conditioner
                   Trail size curly butter and             avocado balance cream


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 28, 2013)

Wenbev said:


> Karen's Body Beautiful:
> Secret Weapon Restorative Hair Treatment, Sweet Ambrosia leave in, Luscious Locks hair mask, Super Duper hydrating hair cream and Heavenly Jojoba Hair Oil
> 
> She Scent It
> ...


 

Added 3 bottles of Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2013)

So far...
KeraVeda Oils
Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
Henna - Buttercream Wedding


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 29, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> So far...
> KeraVeda Oils
> Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
> Henna - Buttercream Wedding



Beamodel, which code did you use for KeraVeda? Thx.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Beamodel, which code did you use for KeraVeda? Thx.



BLACKFRIDAY for 40% off


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

*Komaza Care*
Coconut Curl Hair Lotion (2 oz)
Aloe My Hair Frizz Control Serum (8 oz)    
Protein Hair Strengthener (8 oz)
Califia Care Styling Pudding (8 oz)

Just waiting on b.a.s.k. and Hattache (want to get some oils from SheaButter Cottage) now.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 29, 2013)

Komaza Care
x5 Coconut Curl Spray


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

2x Darcy's Botanicals Transitioning Creme 16 oz


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 29, 2013)

What's the hairveda code?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> What's the hairveda code?



Atdow71
No code is needed, the prices already reflect the discounts.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 29, 2013)

Hairveda

1 ALMOND GLAZE
1  Jardin Conditioning Oil
1  COCASTA SHIKAKAI HAIR OIL
4  HYDRA-SILICA TEA MIST 
1  VATIKA FROSTING
2  RED TEA STRONG HOLDING GEL


----------



## Mrsptaylor (Nov 29, 2013)

HairVeda - Whipped Clouds (4 Total)
My Honey Child (1 each) Type 4 Hair Cream, Honey Nutt Conditioner, So Deep Conditioner, and Shea Shampoo and Body Bar.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> Komaza Care
> Coconut Curl Hair Lotion (2 oz)
> Aloe My Hair Frizz Control Serum (8 oz)
> Protein Hair Strengthener (8 oz)
> ...



What percentage off is komaza giving?
Found nevermind


----------



## openexpression (Nov 29, 2013)

Cream and CoCo:

1 x Black Lemon Sugar Face Polish
1 x Pink Cookie
(This product is available for pre-order only)
1 x Salted Caramel Creme Brule 
(Size: 8oz Jar)
1 x Holiday Infused Glaze Tinctures 
(Holiday Flavor: Cranberry Cookie)
1 x Chocolate Sea Salt Conditioner Cookies


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm cutting myself off, though I really wanted to try Naturelle Grow and SSI

Hotcombs
- Magic Star Rake Comb set

Hot Heads
- Thermal Conditioning Cap

BonBons Cheveux Boutique
- Satin drawstring bonnet with extra room
- Satin bonnet with extra room (this one is for my sister)

Curlmart
- Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
- My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner
- Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment
- As I Am Coconut CoWash Cleansing Conditioner
- Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion

Pura Body Naturals
- 2 Murumuru Moisture Milk
- 2 Sapote Hair Lotion

Hairveda
- Red Tea Nourishing Conditioner
- Moist Pro Conditioner
- Acai Berry Phyto
- Amla Cream Rinse
- 2 Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 29, 2013)

Man these shipping rates are killing me softly

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm just going to silently pray that qhemets sale is higher than 25% off


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

My order from komaza


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

soulglo said:


> I'm just going to silently pray that qhemets sale is higher than 25% off


I believe their sale is only 20%


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> My order from komaza



What's your shipping price looking like hmm


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> I believe their sale is only 20%



Well that sucks


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 29, 2013)

Silk Dreams

-Destination Hydration (16 oz)
-Vanilla Silk (16 oz Dream Big)
-Shea What Deux (8 oz)
-Wheatgerm Butter Conditioner (16 oz Dream Big)

Code: PinkFriday1 (10% off $60 and under)


----------



## Wenbev (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, now I'm done
KeraVada Coffee oil and the fenugreek oil


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 29, 2013)

soulglo said:


> What's your shipping price looking like hmm



soulglo that's free shipping, sis (over $55) .  They honor the "before discount" price.  That's why I love Komaza (one reason) .


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

soulglo, the shipping is free.  It seems like the $55 minimum for free shipping is before the discount is applied.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Silk Dreams:*
Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream 8oz
Avocado Pudding 8oz

*Hot Heads:*
Thermal Conditioning Cap


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 29, 2013)

Just added: 
Komaza care = x5 Protein strength condish
Darcy's = x2 cocoa bean whip; avocado & honey twisting cream and coconut cupuacu butter pomade

eyeing hairveda now....:scratchch


----------



## coolhandlulu (Nov 29, 2013)

*CC naturals*
Flax creamy custard
Hibiscus flax seed gel

*Komaza*
Vitamin Reign
Stinky Stuff

*Hairveda*
Sitrinillah deep conditioner
Red tea nourishing conditioner
Methi Sativa Tea set
Whipped clouds
Hydra-silica tea mist

I'M DONE!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 29, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Man these shipping rates are killing me softly


I thought I was going to buy from more vendors but meeting the minimums for shipping ain't happening.  



ms.blue said:


> I believe their sale is only 20%



Thank you, that's what I was waiting for.  Sage, here I come.


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

Crackers Phinn, 
Qhemet isn't sold online from sage anymore...I checked since they having a 25% off sale.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

Last order and I am going to bed.

2x Komaza Califia Moisturizing Cream
2x Komaza Aloe My Hair Cream

I will give one set to my mom. I cannot find any reviews for the aloe my hair line so I hope my hair like its. My hair loooooves aloe gel so I have high hopes for this.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 29, 2013)

To buy protein cond from komoza or wait that is the question. I've only tried it once. Honestly I'm waiting for qhemet and I want to buy some clothes and shoes.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Henna Sooq *the gift bags were already a sale price*

Your Order Contains...

Bhringraj Gift 

bhrinrajgift

6

$5.00 USD

$30.00 USD



Carrot Bags
(Set: 3 bags)

2

$1.00 USD

$2.00 USD




Indigo for Hair
(Amount: 400 grams)

indigo001

1

$26.00 USD

$26.00 USD




Nitrile Gloves
(Pair: Additional 1 Pair)

gloves001

3

$0.60 USD

$1.80 USD




Sukesh Ayurveda Gift 

sukeshgift

6

$5.00 USD

$30.00 USD




Subtotal:

$89.80 USD




Coupon Code (15offnow):

-$4.47 USD




*Shipping:

$0.00 USD*




Grand Total:

$85.33 USD


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

From NaturelleGrow with her 30% off:

Purchased from NaturelleGrow on November 29, 2013 
$124.63 USD


 NaturelleGrow Soft N Silky Leave-In detangling conditioner/curl cream/Hair Softner 

Quantity: 2 
Size: 12 fl oz 

Expected to ship by December 6, 2013 


 Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner 

Quantity: 2 
Size: 16 fl oz 

Expected to ship by December 6, 2013 


 Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner #1 Seller 

Quantity: 2 
Size: 16 fl oz 

Expected to ship by December 6, 2013 


 Chamomile & Burdock Root Deep Conditioner 

Quantity: 2 
Size: 16 fl oz 

Expected to ship by December 6, 2013 


 Natural Aloe & Avocado infused Deep Conditioner 

Size: 16 fl oz 

Expected to ship by December 6, 2013


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

From Vitacost for $95.15 with their $15 off $100:


Item(s) Ordered


Qty.


Price


Discount


Line Total


Vitacost Extra Virgin Certified Organic Coconut Oil -- 54 fl oz


$16.99

Item No: 844197011568

Thayers Witch Hazel with Aloe Vera Rose Petal -- 12 fl oz

2


$15.92

Item No: 041507070035

Aura Cacia Tea Tree 100%Pure Essential Oil -- 0.5 fl oz

$3.94


Item No: 051381911393

Aura Cacia Rosemary Pure Essential Oil -- 0.5 fl oz

$3.89

Item No: 051381911331

Health From the Sun The Total EFA Omega 3-6-9 -- 180 Softgels


$22.99

Item No: 010043050948
 Crystal Body Deodorant Stick -- 4.25 oz


$4.38


Item No: 086449300031

Solaray Bamboo Extract -- 300 mg - 60 Capsules



2

$20.38

Item No: 076280030754

Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Juice Inner Fillet -- 32 fl oz



2

$11.58


Item No: 026395000326

Cococare 100% Glycerin -- 8.5 fl oz



2


$10.08


Item No: 075707022006


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Now I have my credit card verifying purchases.   At least I was able to handle it through the automated system.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> So far...
> Keravada Oils
> Fenugreek - Cotton Candy
> Henna - Buttercream Wedding



Hattache  

(1) SSI Coco Cream  
(1) JessiCurl WDT 
(1) PBN Muru Muru Milk
(2) Hairveda Sitrinillah 
(1) Darcy's Cocoa Whip


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2013)

From Hattache:

1x My Honey Child Honey Nutt Scalp Cleanser
2x Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner
3x Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream
1x Hairveda Vatika Frosting
1x Shescentit Riche Moisture Masque
1x Shescentit Seyani Hair Butter
1x Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment
1x Afroveda Shea AMLA Whipped Butter Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Hattache:
x2 SSI Riche DC'ers
x1 MyHoneyChild Buttery Soy 
x1 DB Cocoa Whip
x1 DB Cleansing Conditioner
x1 DB Pumpkin
x1 Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

Hairveda:
Methi Sativa Set

HennaSooq:
2x bhringraj gift set
1x indigo gift set


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Awww...You didn't end up getting CoCasta?  You would have liked it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I should have got that Ayura Green Bag.  I got distracted messing around ordering something for DS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva

That's too bad because those "Bags" go quickly.

You could Convo her and ask her to do a switch. *she might*


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

From Njoy:


2 x NJoy's Long & Healthy Hair Growth Oil
(Scent: Floral Fantasy)

$29.98

2 x NJoy's Long & Healthy Hair Growth Oil
(Scent: Citrus Burst)


$29.98


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Completed my Blk Friday purchases with:

*KeraVeda 40% off *
1x Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding
1x Co-cleanser

*Foxy Mango Sale...not sure how much* Ogoma I'll let you know how this vendor is. 

1x Soultanicals Knot Sauce
1x Soultanicals Marula Muru Moisture Guru
Mango Dip sample
Honey I Shrunk the Frizz Shampoo Bar sample

*Komaza:*
Protein Hair Strengthener


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 29, 2013)

Curl Mart Sale:
2 Oyin Hair Dew 16oz
2 Oyin BSP 
Bee Mine Hold Butter 
Bee Mine Growth Serum 
Bee Mine Balance Cream Moisturizer 
Curly Kinks Twist Whip 
3 Darcy's Coconut Butter Pomade 
Jane Carter Leave In 
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine 
As I Am Curly Jelly 
As I Am Twisting Cream 

CapelliCare Hourglass Rollers 
Qhemet Burdock Root Butter 
Qhemet Soft Gel 
Fenugreek Seeds 
Hemp Seed Butter 
Hemp Seed Oil 
Grape seed Oil 

Hairitage Hydration: 2 Soft Coconut Marshmallow 1 Liquid Gold Cake Batter 2 Tutti Frutti Huney Butter Cream 1 Hemp Nostalgia 

Jamaican Black Castor Oil and Pomade

Silk Dreams:
2 Vanilla Silk
1 Wheat Germ Butter

Texture Me Natural BOGO sale:
Aunt Cookie Moisture Cream 
Moisture Therapy Conditioner- Free
Condition Me Softly- Free
Macadamia Styling Butter
Healing hair butter
Amla and Avocado leave in- Free

HairVeda:
2 Vatika Frosting
1 Cocasta Shikakai Hair Oil

LACE Natural:
Brahmi Root DT 16oz 
More Moisture LI 16oz
2 Ayurvedic Hair and Scalp Mist

KeraVeda:
1- 8x Concentrated Amla Brahmi Fenugreek Bhringaraj Argan Oil Grapeseed Oil Coconut Oil Hibiscus Rosemary Ayurveda Mix

1- 6x RWandan Black Coffee Hair Oil, 6x Concentrated Hair Oil Hair Follicle Stimulant. 8 oz.

1- 6x Concentrated Fenugreek Hair Oil, Methi Ayurveda Concentrated Conditioning Vitamins Enriched 8 oz.

Sephora: 
2 Philosophy Purity Made Simple 
(I LOVE THIS CLEANSER)
BareMinerals foundation

Folica:
Solia Thermal Ionic Hair Dryer

I'm officially done  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Curl Mart Sale:
> 2 Oyin Hair Dew 16oz
> 2 Oyin BSP
> Bee Mine Hold Butter
> ...



 Have you joined us in the PJ Haven...I mean the Use 1 Buy 1 thread yet?MayaNatural


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 29, 2013)

Jcpenny is having a 50% off on hair products plus if you use the code SPREE10 to get additional 10% off.
I wanted to try the design essentials line (regular not natural) but I wasn't will to spend $15 at bss by my workplace.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Completed my Blk Friday purchases with:
> 
> 
> 
> *Foxy Mango Sale...not sure how much* @Ogoma I'll let you know how this vendor is.



I am done hair shopping for a long while, but it would be good to know for the future.


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Nov 29, 2013)

*Komaza Care*

Coconut curl milk 2
Coconut hair lotion 1
Shea butter hair lotion 1
Califia moisturizing cream (love this stuff) 2
Protein hair strengthener 1

Can't really decide if I want to buy anything else for hair. I have to get something for my husband's beard but other than that I'm set. Komaza is the only line I return to again and again.

Okay, I decided to purchase from My Honey Child because they have a hair grease I wanted for my husband and I got an 8 oz jar of Honey hair cream.  I got a sample and like it well enough to try a larger version for my twists.  That's it for me because I spent some money at The Body Shop so I'm all done Black Friday Shopping.


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 29, 2013)

HairVeda
Vatika Frosting x 2
Whipped Creme x 1

KeraVada
Fenugreek Ayurveda Hair Oil in the Cotton Candy Scent x 2


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 29, 2013)

Oyin: sample hair pack
Marie dean: hair goodie conditioner bag and juicy mango double whipped butter


----------



## so1913 (Nov 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> ...I'm too unprepared for BF. I seriously need to compile a list. I haven't really thought much about it .



Me too...I'm looking through this thread to see what others are getting and see if anything pops out I may want to jump on before I get my day started and miss out on everything all together.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 29, 2013)

Hairitage Hydration
2 8oz soft coconut marshmallow
Soft twisting gel


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't gotten around to buying from online vendors yet I've been out since 3am shopping but I did do a mini walgreens and sally beauty haul :

Jbco 
Silk elements herbal hair & scalp-- looks like grease lol
Silk elements olive conditioner
Silk elements luxury moisturizing conditioner
Proclaim intense hydrating masque
Silken child leave in detangler
Gvp matrix biolage conditioning balm
Loreal natures therapy mega works all in one treatment (idk it was free) lol

And biofusion curl nourishment conditioner was on clearance at walgreens for $4. It smells yummy..has coconut oil and shea butter in it. 

Now I'm off to check out ssi and darcys botanicals


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 No  I will make my way over to the pj thread. I only come out of hiding once a year for BF sales.. Now it's time for rehab, my bags are packed and I'm ready to go. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 29, 2013)

Got a shipping notice from my honey child. Now lets see when I get it


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ...
> 
> *Foxy Mango Sale...not sure how much*  I'll let you know how this vendor is.
> 
> ...



That site looks great.  I love how they explain all of the product ingredients AND they have great samples (you pick three with each order).  That $3.99 shipping is alright with me.

*Bonbons Cheveux*
Hard Candy bonnet (plastic-lined for dc'ing)
Regular bonnet w/a cute bow (forget which candy name it has)

*Brown Butter Beauty*
Babassu DC
Raspberry butter lip treatment

I planned to get BBB and DB from Hattache.  But Hattache doesn't have the BBB conditioner, it says coming soon!  Grr.  Then I compared shipping and prices on the DB site vs. Hattache.  Same prices down to the discount and shipping.

I'll get something from the Bask sale on Monday and will skip DB this year.  My wallet thanks me. I'll have enough DC's between Bask and BBB.  This motivates me to make my own hair spritz finally instead of buying the DB one but I'll wait another year to try the DB deep condish.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

*Will BonBons Cheveux send a confirmation e-mail?*  I only got the e-mail from PayPal.

That site leaves a lot to be desired.  I wish there was an explanation of the different types of bonnets on one page.  The candy names are too similar and confusing.  I needed page about customer service and shipping too.


----------



## blackviolet (Nov 29, 2013)

HH
carrot cake frosting 
deep C

SSI 
bluerry co wash 
juicy berry buttercream 

waiting on BASK's Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 29, 2013)

THANKS was not enough!!!  I am so excited, I've never found Design Essentials at these prices!  This is the line I used throughout my transition and continued to use when I was 100% natural.  I was introduced to it by Too Groovy salon in Atlanta...AWESOME PRODUCTS!


----------



## tequilad28 (Nov 29, 2013)

HH-2 soft coconut marshmallow and a lays oil
DB-2 Coconut lemongrass transitioning creme


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Froreal3 No  I will make my way over to the pj thread. I only come out of hiding once a year for BF sales.. Now it's time for rehab, my bags are packed and I'm ready to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 Rehab isn't exactly what's going on in that thread...more like enabling...but it's still fun. I feel most at home there since nobody ever tires about hearing about products.  However the Use Up Your Stash Thread is good for rehab. I used up a bunch of stuff, which is why I felt comfortable enough to go HAM on Blk Friday.  MayaNatural


----------



## veesweets (Nov 29, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> *Will BonBons Cheveux send a confirmation e-mail?*  I only got the e-mail from PayPal.
> 
> That site leaves a lot to be desired.  I wish there was an explanation of the different types of bonnets on one page.  The candy names are too similar and confusing.  I needed page about customer service and shipping too.




I only got a paypal confirmation too. Since I've ordered from them before I wasn't too pressed about it, but I do prefer when I get a confirmation direct from the company. I didn't get one from HH or purabody either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

prettyinpurple

Ms. Pretty-Purple:  Do you know if b.a.s.k will already have the products discounted or if there is a Discount Code?


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 29, 2013)

No specifics since I've been on a no buy for like ever.  I just wanted to say how wonderful it is to see so many of these companies grow and thrive over the years.  What an  explosion!

PS... I'm very temped to step into the product arena again.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 29, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm cutting myself off, though I really wanted to try Naturelle Grow and SSI
> 
> Hotcombs
> - Magic Star Rake Comb set
> ...



I caved.  You ladies made the Blueberry Co-wash sound too delicious.  I blame it on the fact that I haven't eaten breakfast yet:

She Scent It
- Blueberry Co-wash conditioner
- Banana Brulee Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
- Coco Cream Leave-in Conditioner
- Riche Moisture Masque

I need to head back to rehab now...


----------



## beloved1bx (Nov 29, 2013)

Talk about enabling...smh.  This and the BF code thread is the devil!  I came in innocently because i ONLY wanted to purchase from Komaza.  I have always avoided online only products because i hate paying for shipping.  Well Komaza took so long to post their sale info, so my eyes got to wondering.  I burned up my credit card shortly after midnight last night:

Keravada:
1 - 8x Concentrated Amla Brahmi Fenugreek Bhringaraj Argan Oil Grapeseed Oil Coconut Oil Hibiscus Rosemary Ayurveda Mix! 8 oz.
1 - 4x Nettle Tea Green Tea Oil Mix, Ayurveda Hair Growth 4 oz. (probs will be a Xmas gift for my mom)
1 - 10x Deep Conditioner KERA10 Compare to WEN 613 8 oz. (I think this is a new product.  Looked really interesting.)

Komaza:
1 - Califia Moisturizing Spray
was interested in 1 or 2 other things but shipping was not the business

Hairitage Hydration:
1 - Soft Coconut Marshmallows (8oz)
1 - Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa (8oz)

HairVeda:
1 - VATIKA FROSTING
1 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER 

I'm also eyeing the Hot Head conditioning cap and the PuraBody BOGO sale.  TBD

Yea i'm going to be on a no buy restriction for the new year


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms. Pretty-Purple:  Do you know if b.a.s.k will already have the products discounted or if there is a Discount Code?



IDareT'sHair
I assumed prices are discounted automatically since the discount is 25-40%.  Just from what I read here.

But I went to Bask's FB page and they do confirm that.
http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=739b68f938124392866b3d909&id=fc8f167f59&e=



> Pricing will be reflected. NO COUPON CODE NECESSARY!​



Yay!  I can't wait to try the products.

Also the sale begins on midnight EST 12/2.  I can stay up for that, the PST sales start too late for me.

ETA: The shop is closed now and everything shows as out of stock.  Too bad, I wanted to estimate shipping prices.


----------



## coyacoy (Nov 29, 2013)

ok now I swear I am done; and maybe other than a Silk dreams reup next year, I am set for all of 2014! Last hair purchase of this year: 
- Hairveda - Red Tea condish and Red Tea satin moisturizer 

Ugh, I am going to be so sad when my Amex bill arrives next month


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

prettyinpurple

Girl, I had to set my Alarm last night for a Midnight PST (3 a.m. EST), sale last night.

Won't be doing that again. What a PJ won't do for Free Shipping & 30%.

Yeah, I'm excited about getting back ups for my YAM & Whiskey Vanilla.  

And I want to try the 'new' Apple & Sorghum Pre-Treat.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

^^Yea I'm not too sad on skipping the Darcy dc this year.  

I'll have plenty between Brown Butter Beauty and Bask.

I thought about getting online at 3am for a hot second then let it go lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't remember what I ordered so this is me being lazy lol. I don't think I did too bad... I think I could've done a lot more damage but considering I already have enough of everything to last me through 2014, me purchasing this stuff was just ridicoulous. I even have enough stuff to last my daughter through 2014 and her hair is down to her butt . Oh well, here goes:

Hydroquench Systems - 4 items

Curlmart - Darcy's, Oyin

Mozeke - 2 items

Kizuri - 2 items (I think)

Koils By Nature - 2 items (great customer service btw)

Afroveda - 3 items

FCA Naturals - 2 items

Shescentit - 2 items

I was going to order from some new vendor but their code didn't work and when I went to cancel my order, she was just kind of...blah about it. I called, they didn't answer, so I left a message to cancel my order. Then I got paranoid and opened a paypal dispute, she called me back. She just asked me what I ordered and if I wanted to cancel. I said yes, but she didn't try to say she would correct the problem or anything, or even try to get me to order... I had to call Koils By Nature because the website wouldn't let me order and she was really friendly and sat on the phone with me for about 10 minutes to work out the problem, make sure I didn't pay more than once, make sure everything was checked on both our ends and had a great attitude overall. Very professional. Considering I was only spending $26 with her, I was suprised she did all that. I was spending more with that other vendor and they acted like they didn't need the business..


----------



## openexpression (Nov 29, 2013)

HH:

Jar of Joe
Big City Punch Leave-In x2 (Best thing since sliced bread)
Liquid Gold Cake Batter


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> I can't remember what I ordered so this is me being lazy lol. I don't think I did too bad... I think I could've done a lot more damage but considering I already have enough of everything to last me through 2014, me purchasing this stuff was just ridicoulous. I even have enough stuff to last my daughter through 2014 and her hair is down to her butt . Oh well, here goes:
> 
> Hydroquench Systems - 4 items
> 
> ...



Who is the vendor? Inquiring pj minds would like to know. CodeRed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Brown Butter Beauty:
x1 Babbasu DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 29, 2013)

I wasnt ordering anything else until Monday so I can get our new item BASK is dropping for us but then a little birdy told me that you can use the previous newsletter code from Oyins along with the current 20% off so I picked up

3 After Bath oils and 3 Whipped Shea butters in my favorite Black Cedar Fig scent!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

CodeRed I want to know who acted like they didn't need your business.


----------



## Menina Preta (Nov 29, 2013)

From SheScentIt (never tried this line before):
-Riche Moisture Masque
-CoCo Creme Leave In Condish
-Avocado Conditioner

From HairVeda:
-Sitrinillah Condish
-ShiKaiKai Oil 

I recently bought some Oyin Hair Dew for refreshing my hair when I air dry and bought some Qhemet's Burdock Root Butter at my local beauty supply store...I think I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Hairitage Hydrations:
x2 Big City Punch
x1 Liquid Cake Batter


----------



## veesweets (Nov 29, 2013)

veesweets said:


> Hairveda
> -Deluxe amala cream rinse
> -Hydra silica spritz
> -Cocasta shikakai oil
> ...



Also got some curlformers. Can't wait to play with em


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2013)

@Froreal3 @MileHighDiva

It was a vendor called Reve Essentials. She called me back and wasn't rude or anything, she was just really straight forward and asked what I ordered and confirmed what my name was and that I wanted to cancel. She didn't explain why the code didn't work, didn't ask if I wanted the discount or if I still wanted to order... nothing. It was weird... but I've never heard of this vendor before so it was ok. I just thought it was weird that when you order it gave you a phone number for assistance immediately but no one answered... then I left a message and she didn't respond until a couple of minutes after I opened the paypal dispute. It could've been a coincidence.... Just trying to give the benefit of the doubt lol.

EDIT: The amount has already been refunded. Good stuff.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> I wasnt ordering anything else until Monday so I can get our new item BASK is dropping for us but then a little birdy told me that you can use the previous newsletter code from Oyins along with the current 20% off so I picked up
> 
> 3 After Bath oils and 3 Whipped Shea butters in my favorite Black Cedar Fig scent!



I saw that the discount code box shows up on the checkout screen. I love that the BF discount is auto-applied.

Now let me go look through some old emails from Oyin.

I'm going to try the honey water and the after bath oil.

ETA: Y'all get the honey water.  It's on sale for $10 and you get the BF discount on top of that ($2).  I'll prob use it on my hair, not my body.

ETA2: I found the code PUMPKIN from an email newsletter in Oct.  I'll try it in a bit, the Oyin site is super slow right now.


----------



## openexpression (Nov 29, 2013)

KeraVeda 

Fenugreek (Cotton Candy)
Brahmi (Pumpkin Pie)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 29, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> I saw that the discount code box shows up on the checkout screen. I love that the BF discount is auto-applied.
> 
> Now let me go look through some old emails from Oyin.
> 
> ETA: Y'all get the honey water.  It's on sale for $10 and you get the BF discount on top of that ($2).  I'll prob use it on my hair, not my body.



Try "noshave"


----------



## mcgheeola (Nov 29, 2013)

I got naturellegrow hair products 30% off code  YAY30
Hairfinity vitamins


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> IDareT'sHair
> I assumed prices are discounted automatically since the discount is 25-40%.  Just from what I read here.
> 
> But I went to Bask's FB page and they do confirm that.
> ...




IDareT'sHair

According to my prior PJ investigating, I believe that BASK offers a flat rate shipping charge of ~$7.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't get much but I got komaza sample size protein strengthener and lengthening serum


----------



## missyanne (Nov 29, 2013)

Any of you ladies purchase Thermal deep conditioner caps and/or Double-Lined Reversible Bonnets Solids (bonbons cheveux)? is it worth it. 

There in my cart but I cant decide if I should


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Obia
x2 Curl Hydrator Spray
x1 Curl Enhancing Custard
x1 Twist Whip Butter

SSI
x1 Blueberry Co-wash(Plan on trying this as a DC)
x1 Fortifying Hair Mask
x3 Coco Cream Leave-in

Hairtage Hydration
x2 SCM
x1 Deep C
x1 Pink Grapefruit 

Now I am waiting on Qhemet and BASK and that will be it for me.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 29, 2013)

Shescentit 

Blueberry Cowash
Papaya Curly Souffle
Coconut Sorbet


OyinHandmade

3 Afterbath Oils
3 Whipped Sheabutters


Hairitage Hydration 

Moisture Riser 
Marshmellow Fluff
Soft Coconut Marshmallows 
Sticky Honey Hash Conditioner


Njoicreations

PPJ Chocolate Lipbalm
ACV Shampoo Bar

Bobeam 

PPJ Coco Honey & Amla Conditioning Shampoo Bar
Shea Moisturizer

Soultanicals

PPJ Plat'num set
Cant believe its Knot butta

Waiting on Monday for BASK to get our new item and to see what QB percentage off is


----------



## prettyinpurple (Nov 29, 2013)

Oyin doesn't want my money today.

The site is sloooow and not responding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

PJaye

I just wanted to make sure I didn't need a discount code or anything


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I didn't need a discount code or anything




Believe me, I understand.  I've exited countless vendor websites during this year's sale promotions due to high shipping rates.  I didn't even get my beloved Protein Strengthener from Komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@PJaye

That's why I chose to get:
SSI Riche
MHC Buttery Soy
DB

All from Hattache so I could get 30% & Free Shipping over $65.00 and I came right in there too at 65.

Unfortunately Hattache didn't have the SSI Berry Butter Crème or the Blueberry Cowash, but at least they had the Riche. Same with MyHoneyChild.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@PJaye

Yeah, that Shipping is a real deal-breaker. 

I backed at Cart out of Mozeke after I saw $10.00 for x2 items. (And a few others) because of Shipping Rates.


----------



## dmples2 (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> *Yeah, that Shipping is a real deal-breaker*.
> 
> I backed at Cart out of Mozeke after I saw $10.00 for x2 items. (And a few others) because of Shipping Rates.



*I was going to order from Alikay Naturals and when I saw almost $20.00 to ship 5 items. I really wanted the lemongrass leave-in too.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

dmples2

Girl, I know??  Right??? 

Why can't folks just go to Flat Rate and be done with it?  

Like we don't know how much it 'really' costs to ship stuff.

Hmpf.  For that matter they can send my stuff Parcel Post (as long as they send tracking).  

I ain't gots to have no Priority.  Half the time, it comes when it comes any way.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> That's why I chose to get:
> SSI Riche
> ...




IDareT'sHair

That's why I purchased from SSI despite having a gaggle of her products in my stash - a 30% discount + plus free shipping over $60 + a free gift + a free sample.  Alla dat "free" was hard to resist.


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2013)

Claudie
x2 normalizing conditioner
x2 renew protein
Darcys Botanicals
x5 deep conditioning hair mask
Silk Dreams
x2 wheat germ butter (back ups, i have 2 on the way)
x1 mocha bling butter
I want some jane carters stuff. Going to look for the best deal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

PJaye

Right.  Right. *Good Deal*

I can't wait to try the Riche. 

I still wish I woulda' got the Berry Buttercreme, Blueberry Cleansing though.

I'm trying to remember if she does anything for Christmas or V-Day?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Eboni Curls:
> Damask Knights Bouffant.  Y'all know that I had to add to my hair lingerie collection.  Waiting for the other vendors that I want stuff from to start their BF/SBS/CM sales.





MileHighDiva said:


> Pretty Antoinettes:
> Black Silk Beanie for under my wool hats





MileHighDiva said:


> Hairveda:
> Methi Sativa Set
> 
> HennaSooq:
> ...



Komaza:
Protein Strengthener 

Still trying to decide if I want to spend $56 at Oyin...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Claudies:
> 
> 3- 3in1 Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> ...





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Claudies (AGAIN):
> 
> 1-Renew Protein
> 1-Normalizing Rinse (I wanted to try it)





EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hairveda:
> 
> 1x- Vatika Frosting (because I'm obsessed)
> 2x- Hydrasilica Spritz (For summer )





EnExitStageLeft said:


> BonBon By Cheveux:
> 
> Extra Roomy Hair Bonnet.....It was still 15 dollars, but...



BrownButteredBeauty:

1x 16oz Babassu DC

Keravada:

1x- 8oz. Fenugeek Oil
1x- 4 oz. Fenugeek Oil

I want something from Sage, but I HATE waiting ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> BonBon By Cheveux:
> 
> Extra Roomy Hair Bonnet.....It was still 15 dollars, but...



EnExitStageLeft

Look missy, if it's double lined that is an excellent deal!  I will convert y'all to the beauty and benefits of satin/silk charmeusse "Hair Lingerie", or talk myself to death tryin'


----------



## curlygirlnat (Nov 29, 2013)

Hairveda
X2 sitrinillah deep conditioner
Moist conditioner pro



hydroquench systems
Botanical Peppermint Coconut Conditioning Repair Mask 
Coconut Lime Oil 
Go Deep 
Greaseless Moisture 
Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free) 
The Slip - Texture Enhancing Leave in Conditioner 
White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 29, 2013)

Obia- 45 % off
Qhemet- possible...


----------



## loveafterwar (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a wheeled dryer from folica for $91.50. Regular price was $180 but it was on sale for $120 then they had 10% off the brand and the black Friday coupon code to take $25 off and free shipping. Total savings of $88.05.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva

 You see I bought it. I want a hardcandy bonnet, but it isn't on sale .


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 29, 2013)

*ButtersNBars
*African Black Soap 
Organic Rosehip Oil
Organic Neem Seed Oil

between the discount and shipping I saved .42 cents 
I am done BFing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@blackeyes31626

She has this "Extra Conditioning Hair Butter" that I love, love, love

However, the Shipping Cost MORE Than the Product.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

SSI
X1 Blueberry Co-Wash
X3 Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter
X3 Seyani Hair Butter
X6 Riche Masque
X8 Banana Brulee
X4 Pomegranate Conditioner

Vitacost
X15 Melatonin
X2 Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner

Zoya
X21 Nail Polish

Darcy’s
X2 Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream
X2 Cocoa Bean Moisturizing Whip

Hairveda
X2 Methi Sativa Set
X8 Sitrinillah DC

Kreyol Essence
X4 Peppermint HBCO

Amazon
Babyliss Pro Dryer

Ynobe
X1 Moringa & Green Tea Mask
X1 Amla & Nettle DC
X1 Hibiscus & Marshmallow Leave-in
X1 Lemongrass & Avocado Flaxseed Smoothie

Curlmart
X4 Elucence Acidifying Shampoo

Kyra's
X2 Sweet Mango Butter

Komaza
X1 Protein Strengthener


I think I'm finished...


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 29, 2013)

myronnie - Did you have to use the black friday code to get the discount from Hairitage?  When I input the code the price stayed the same.  Were the prices already reduced?  Thanks,

Nichelle_jb


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> You see I bought it. I want a hardcandy bonnet, but it isn't on sale .



I saw some for $20.  I need you to be the guinea pig.  I need to know if the hard candy prevents drippies while napping with a head full of product.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 29, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Man these shipping rates are killing me softly  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's like 25% off gets tacked back on and plus more w/ shipping. Buying 1 item for $20 - 20% + $8 shipping. WAT!!!!!


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 29, 2013)

Sticking to most of the 40%-50% off sales with free shipping or low shipping prices:

Hairveda:
3x sitrinillah dc

Curlmart:
Oyin hair dew -16oz
AIA twist defining cream
Eden body jojoba monoi dc

Cc's naturals
Peppermint leave in conditioner
Lemongrass coconut leave in conditioner
Rice pudding leave in conditioner

Waiting for bask sales.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

If Bask has the Whiskey Soak at 40% off, I will grab two. If not, I will pass on Bask this sale. 

Does anyone know the unopened shelf life of the products?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2013)

Keravada:
1 8oz bhringraj in Japanese Cherry Blossom
1 8oz fenugreek in Cotton Candy


----------



## myronnie (Nov 29, 2013)

Nichelle_jb said:


> myronnie - Did you have to use the black friday code to get the discount from Hairitage?  When I input the code the price stayed the same.  Were the prices already reduced?  Thanks,
> 
> Nichelle_jb



Hi Nichelle_jb Don't use the discount with the 35% off..she doesn't want us to do that.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 29, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> Jcpenny is having a 50% off on hair products plus if you use the code SPREE10 to get additional 10% off.
> I wanted to try the design essentials line (regular not natural) but I wasn't will to spend $15 at bss by my workplace.



Thanks ms.blue!  I just ordered some DE shampoo conditioner.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, I was going to order from Haritage Hydration and when I went to her FB site there is this huge rant about LHCF taking advantage of her. Something about some discount codes and that she is going to cancel orders that used the codes. Honestly, this has scared me off. Anyone having problems with their orders?


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Have you joined us in the PJ Haven...I mean the Use 1 Buy 1 thread yet?@MayaNatural


 
Froreal3, although you weren't talking to me, I think I may have to take a look at that thread once my stash starts coming in.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 29, 2013)

tarheelgurl said:


> Ok, I was going to order from Haritage Hydration and when I went to her FB site there is this huge rant about LHCF taking advantage of her. Something about some discount codes and that she is going to cancel orders that used the codes. Honestly, this has scared me off. Anyone having problems with their orders?



tarheelgurl

Hmmm... I just tried to review her products via her website and none of the images opened so that I could order something. I chalked it up to she was OOS or she didn't want my money.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 29, 2013)

PJaye said:


> SSI
> X1 Blueberry Co-Wash
> X3 Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter
> X3 Seyani Hair Butter
> ...


 
PJaye, may I ask what colors did you get in Zoya?  It's got to be some of the most beautiful nail polish I've ever seen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 29, 2013)

tarheelgurl said:


> Ok, I was going to order from Haritage Hydration and when I went to her FB site there is this huge rant about LHCF taking advantage of her. Something about some discount codes and that she is going to cancel orders that used the codes. Honestly, this has scared me off. Anyone having problems with their orders?



It's basically a gate over a code that wasn't working, her manually entering reduced prices, and then some of us applying our standing discount over the discounted prices tarheelgurl. Full story in the Hairitage thread in the vendors forum. It's just a mess.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Nov 29, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> tarheelgurl
> 
> Hmmm... I just tried to review her products via her website and none of the images opened so that I could order something. I chalked it up to she was OOS or she didn't want my money.



She is really upset according to her FB page. She says she is being taken advantage of by LHCF. I was shocked. The site wasn't cooperating for me which is why I went to the FB page. 

ETA: its working now...but still her rant was off putting.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Nov 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> It's basically a gate over a code that wasn't working, her manually entering reduced prices, and then some of us applying our standing discount over the discounted prices tarheelgurl. Full story in the Hairitage thread in the vendors forum. It's just a mess.



oh okay...thanks for the info! Didn't know I walked into a gate!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

I want to order some more stuff just for the hell of it , but don't know what else to order.

I got my Obia order today, the Twist Whip has such a lovely rich, creamy, smooth texture. Makes me want to stop PSing and do a twist out.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> PJaye, may I ask what colors did you get in Zoya?  It's got to be some of the most beautiful nail polish I've ever seen.



jbwphoto1

Absolutely!  This time around, I ordered Jem, Isla, Rihana, Blair, Skylar, Yara, Yummy, Lotus, and Rose (and received Ziv, Anaka, Sarah, Rehka, Dakota, Stacy, Payton, Dream, Timo, Black Swan, Noot and Cassedy for free).  I love me some Zoya.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

PJaye said:


> @jbwphoto1
> 
> Absolutely!  This time around, I ordered Jem, Isla, Rihana, Blair, Skylar, Yara, Yummy, Lotus, and Rose (and received Ziv, Anaka, Sarah, Rehka, Dakota, Stacy, Payton, Dream, Timo, Black Swan, Noot and Cassedy for free).  I love me some Zoya.



PJaye
What kinda BF sale are they having if you don't mind me asking you?


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 29, 2013)

FroReal 
tarheelgurl

Thanks. Some small business owners are off the chain. You are supposed to anticipate things like couponing and double-dipping. Especially if there is a standing code that could possibly be applied. Blasting customers in your comments on FB is not sound business judgement. Disable the code, acknowledge the mistake, and contact individual customers if necessary with the options you deem fit. I'm going to keep my little bit of money (or more accurately... find another vendor to order from )


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Loreal
*Hyaluronic Moisture Rush Mask 1x back-up
*Hyaluronic Moisture Con 1x back-up


Annabelle
*Tangerine & Walnut Con
*Chocolate Mouss Intense Treatment
*Coco & Avocado Hair Lotion

CC Naturals
*Hibiscus Whipped Butter
*Hibiscus Flaxseed gel
*Coconut Whipped Fluff 


Hattache 
*Darcys-Eucalyptus scalp butter 1x back-up
*Afroveda-Ashili Amala Raspberry Con 1x back up
*Afroveda-Miss Bhree Hydrating Cream

Natty
*Rhassoul & Cupuacu Cinnimon Honey Mask

KeraVada
*Fenugreek 'warm vanilla' 1x back-up
*10x Deep con


Texture Me Natural
*Amala & Avocado Caramel leave-in
*Moisture Therapy sweet orange con

MHB
*Alikay Naturals-Co/Wash me
*Alikay Naturals-Hydration Curl Lotion


Happy Nappy
*Honey Iced Tea spritz
*Pink Hibiscus Dc 1X back-up

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greight (Nov 29, 2013)

I only bought 3 protein strengtheners + Matani leave-in from Komaza. I love the protein strengthener, wanted to try a leave-in since I think I'd like to replace KCKT. I had to rebuke this site and ask for strength because I seriously contemplated getting a whole lot more of other stuff.

I also want to get some alpha hydrox, but that will wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> *I want to order some more stuff just for the hell of it , but don't know what else to order.
> *
> I got my Obia order today, the Twist Whip has such a lovely rich, creamy, smooth texture. Makes me want to stop PSing and do a twist out.


 

ShyIntellect

 Me Too!...  I am trying to 'hold out' for b.a.s.k. Monday.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 29, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> PJaye
> What kinda BF sale are they having if you don't mind me asking you?



ShyIntellect, here are the details for Zoya's BF sale:


Zoya: Dream Big Offer – runs from Thursday, 11/28 @6pm through Friday, 11/29 @11:59 EST 

Use the code “DREAM BIG” to receive a 12 piece Cheers to All Gift Box plus a Color Lock Mini System free with a $72 qualifying purchase. The Cheers to All Gift Box includes the following nail polishes: Ziv, Anaka, Sarah, Rehka, Dakota, Stacy. Payton, Dream, Timo, Black Swan, Noot and Cassedy. Limit one free Gift Box and Mini System per customer while supplies last. Free shipping is also available on all orders over $55.  http://www.zoya.com

I purchased 9 polishes and received 12 free, which makes it come to roughly $3.43 each (plus I get the Mini Lock System, a Qtica top coat and 2oz of Remove free, too).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> Jcpenny is having a 50% off on hair products plus if you use the code SPREE10 to get additional 10% off.
> I wanted to try the design essentials line (regular not natural) but I wasn't will to spend $15 at bss by my workplace.



Thnx for this...I got 	

Mizani® H2O Intense Night Time Treatment x4

Design Essentials Natural Curl Stretching Cream x1

Design Essentials Natural Defining Creme Gel x1

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow

Did you have to go into Penney's or could you order that on-line through the Salon? 

I need that Mizani Night-time, but don't want to go to the Mall.


----------



## Nylund (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Here's the JCP salon link, the product options are along the left-hand side of the screen:

http://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/jsp/browse/category.jsp?id=cat100300164


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow @ms.blue

I just placed my order. My Hair craves that Mizani Night-time Rx Post Relaxer (and I'm on my last Jar).

Let's try to remember JCPenney's next year. I would have bought more stuff.

I did use SPREE10 as well. (x8 Jars Mizani Night-time Rx)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2013)

Ordered 1 item from Kyras, recieved my Curlmart and Hydroquench orders today. Yay!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

drpeaches81

Thank you Sis.  I just placed my order


----------



## Nylund (Nov 29, 2013)

Texture Me Natural BOGO free:
Aunt Cookie's Moisturecream
Condition Me Softly
*Will probably purchase back-ups with her 40% discount

BonBons Cheveux:
Satin Bonnet

Swanson Vitamins:
Avocado Oil
Castor Oil
Pure & Basic Reconstructing Coconut Natural Conditioner

I want to buy more, a lot more, but I'll exercise some restraint. Maybe I'll try BASK in a couple days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@drpeaches81 @HairPleezeGrow @ms.blue

I woulda' totally "missed" it, if HPG wouldn't have specifically mentioned that Mizani Night-time Rx.

Didn't make the JCP Connection.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 29, 2013)

HV

4 vatika frosting
2 sitrinillah DC

SSI

3 Blueberry conditioners
8 16oz avocado conditioners
2 moisture mists
1 coconut sorbet


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Sage sale is live & in action 25%..Code-BLACK13

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Komaza*

Shea Butter Hair Lotion x3
Coconut Curl Hair Lotion x2

Code: friday + points earned knocked off some more $


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HairPleezeGrow @ms.blue
> 
> I just placed my order. My Hair craves that Mizani Night-time Rx Post Relaxer (and I'm on my last Jar).
> 
> ...



T this night time Rx...is it just for relaxed hair?  I didn't even read it. I thought it was like a good protein treatment.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Did you have to go into Penney's or could you order that on-line through the Salon?
> 
> I need that Mizani Night-time, but don't want to go to the Mall.



Sorry just now seeing this ma'am. Been stalking, I mean can't keep my nosey butt out the HH thread lol

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@HairPleezeGrow

I've always used it as a Relaxed Head and it definitely is a good strengthening treatment.

I don't see why "Naturals" couldn't/wouldn't benefit from it as well

I just thought I was getting a 'good deal' on ebay. 

x2 Jars for $24.50 and Free Shipping, so this was right on time. (And I'm on my last Jar)

Lawd...I hope my Hairitage Thread doesn't end up getting locked... 

 I haven't been back in there.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

Curlformer shipped


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope BASK has a really nice sale & flat rate shipping..Crosses fingers..

IDareT'sHair I just left HH thread,hope things resolved
hairPleezGrow it got real over there..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> Loreal *Hyaluronic Moisture Rush Mask 1x back-up *Hyaluronic Moisture Con 1x back-up  Annabelle *Tangerine & Walnut Con *Chocolate Mouss Intense Treatment *Coco & Avocado Hair Lotion  CC Naturals *Hibiscus Whipped Butter *Hibiscus Flaxseed gel *Coconut Whipped Fluff  Hattache *Darcys-Eucalyptus scalp butter 1x back-up *Afroveda-Ashili Amala Raspberry Con 1x back up *Afroveda-Miss Bhree Hydrating Cream  Natty *Rhassoul & Cupuacu Cinnimon Honey Mask  KeraVada *Fenugreek 'warm vanilla' 1x back-up *10x Deep con  Texture Me Natural *Amala & Avocado Caramel leave-in *Moisture Therapy sweet orange con  Happy Nappy *Honey Iced Tea spritz *Pink Hibiscus Dc 1X back-up  Happy Hair Growing!



That Anabelle sounds delicious.


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Ogoma Hi! This is my first purchase..40% off..So,I said why not..I'll give a review once it arrives...Code-BLKFRY14

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

@Lita @Ogoma

I'm loving the Annabelle Scalp Rx. It's been my only purchase from the Line (so far). 

Just purchased my 4th Jar. *I'm suppose to only have a x2 back up limit* 

She has been sending me samples of the Hair Oil (with my orders)

And I love the Oil. My only "CON" is that it is $15.00 for 4 ounces.


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I wanted to try that oil,4oz isn't large enough for that price..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> *I wanted to try that oil,4oz isn't large enough for that price..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 Yeah and the Scalp Butter is $13.00 Higher than Darcy's, SSI's, Komaza's (ALL which are equally as good).

 I think that's high too.  I won't buy it without a Sale.  So, I'm glad I got these x4 Jars.

 Yeah, That Oil is very nice. *overpriced though*


----------



## tarheelgurl (Nov 29, 2013)

After shying away from HH, I went to JCP and got
 Mizani: Moisturizing curl jelly
             Night time H20 intense treatment
             True textures moisture stretch
Bedhead: Ego Boost split end mender ( this stuff is great)

all for $25.91 before shipping and tax. Shipping was $8


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

Annabelle~Perfect Bkends 'Etsy'-40% till Nov,30th..Code-BLKFRY14

IDareT'sHair I may go back to the site & get the scalp butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MissMusic (Nov 29, 2013)

Purchased from Sage and received my shipping notification an hour later. She ain't playin round!


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

It feels like there are fewer people participating in this thread than the BF thread last year. It just feels quieter this year. I don't know if there are fewer people on the forum or people bought less this year.


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HairPleezeGrow @ms.blue
> 
> I just placed my order. My Hair craves that Mizani Night-time Rx Post Relaxer (and I'm on my last Jar).
> 
> ...



Use code BLKDEALS for 15% off and free ship over 49


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 29, 2013)

Shescentit
1. Moisture rich mask
2. Fortifying mask

Purabody
1. Sapote lotion BOGO Murumuru lotion

Brownbutterbeauty
1. Detangling leave-in 16oz---wanted to get the babasu dc but y'all pjs cleared that out by 12:15!

Still considering getting stuff from Kizure!
Overall I was really impressed by the sales this year! Thanks to all the bloggers that were so kind to post the codes!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Rnjones

I wish I would have realized that, because I was well over $49.00. 

Thanks Girl.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> Sage sale is live & in action 25%..Code-BLACK13
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



If I knew whether B.A.S.K. was offering their Vanilla Whiskey Repairative Hair Soak at higher than 25% for their Cyber Monday sale or not, I would just order it from Sage.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Use code BLKDEALS for 15% off and free ship over 49



Awe man too late lol!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## AyannaDivine (Nov 29, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> It feels like there are fewer people participating in this thread than the BF thread last year. It just feels quieter this year. I don't know if there are fewer people on the forum or people bought less this year.



I've just been lurking. I haven't purchased any hair products this year, probably due to my overindulgence last year 
Plus Sage is already out of stock of everything I want. I might, and thats a strong might, buy something when the QB Cyber monday sale happens. That is assuming she doesn't renege on the sale


----------



## Rnjones (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rnjones
> 
> I wish I would have realized that, because I was well over $49.00.
> 
> Thanks Girl.



IDareT'sHair

Sorry   i came into the thread late and then did a quick look on retailmenot.com for additional codes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HairPleezeGrow
> 
> I've always used it as a Relaxed Head and it definitely is a good strengthening treatment.
> 
> ...



Girl they still going HAM up in there lol. It's cray cray all around. Hopefully things get resolved and back to normal...

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2013)

CC Naturals & Hattache shipped..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 29, 2013)

(1) *FHI Heat* Platform 1" Flatiron $63 & Free Shipping (JCP.com 50% Off)

(1) *NJoy* Long & Healthy Hair Growth Oil $20 + $8 SH (NJoy 20% off)

(1) *Farasue's Garden* Hair Fertilizer 4oz $6 + $5 SH (MHB 33% Off)

(1) *Karens Body Beautiful* Luscious Hair Mask $10 + $5 SH (KBB 60% Off)

(1) *Brown Butter Beauty* Cream Deep Conditioner $11 + $7 SH (BBBS 25% Off)

(1)* Q-Link* Women's Executive Bracelet $62 + Free Shipping (qlink 50% off)


----------



## KinkyGenius (Nov 29, 2013)

Not a hair product, but still beauty-related....

*Clairsonic* (20% off)
2x Acne Brush Heads


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 29, 2013)

^^ I bought the acne brush today as well .


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Curlmart*

Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner
Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha Hair Styling Gel
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner (1 liter) with pump

*Komaza*

Protein Hair Strengthener
Hair Lengthening Serum 

*Hairitage Hydration*

Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa
Soft Coconut Marshmallows
Liquid Gold Cake Batter
Carrot Cake Icing


----------



## nrock (Nov 30, 2013)

Hairitage Hydrations

Cocoaloe Lotion
Espressoself
Marshmallow Fluff
Refresher Coarse
Liquid Gold Cake Batter

Jane Carter Solution

3 Curl Defining Cream
2 Leave-In
2 Moisture Mist

Hairveda

1 Sitrinillah conditioner
1 Whipped Creme
1 Whipped Clouds
2 Whipped Jelly
2 Almond Glaze

Boncheveux Boutique

1 drawstring bonnet (extra room)
4 satin scrunchies

Darcy's Botanicals

1 Avacado and Plum twisting cream
2 Curling Cream Gel
2 Peach Kernel Milk

PBN

Murmuru Hair Milk(bogo)
Sapote Lotion (bogo)

I have the nerve to be out of my Tresemme Luxurious Moisture, so I will need a couple of those as well.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Nov 30, 2013)

(1) NJoy Long & Healthy Hair Growth Oil

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rnjones
> 
> I wish I would have realized that, because I was well over $49.00.
> 
> Thanks Girl.



Think that code was somewhere on their site too...plus they got free shipping to store orders 25 and up.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 30, 2013)

My JCP order did not qualify for in-store free pick up even though I met the minimum purchase. I definitely would've drove and saved my $8 in shipping.  I only ordered hair products.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

loulou82, when I check the website it shows that they have my products in stock and my local JC Penney. I plan to go there today and purchase them but like you I cannot part with the $8.00 hipping for a few hair items.

However, if they do not have them in stock I think I will go ahead and bite the bullet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

gorgeoushair  Wasn't paying close enough attention.  

Used the SPREE10 for the Additional 10% off.  I did get Free Shipping.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rozlewis You're right. My local JCP probably didnt have the items in stock. It still came out as a great deal.  I was going to order my goodies from Amazon but jumped at the JCP sale instead.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Claudies:
> 
> 3- 3in1 Cleansing Conditioners
> 
> ...



Is the desert essence that good?Reviews please.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 30, 2013)

My shipment from Vitacost weighs 15.3 pounds and has already been shipped UPS.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 30, 2013)

Lilla Rose shipped.

Waiting on:
Hair - Darcy's, Komaza Care, hautelook-Ouidad (ordered Nov. 19)
Non-hair - Sephora, the fragrance shop


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Nov 30, 2013)

My haul:
* First-time purchase

* KeraVeda - Fenugreek Oil (1) 8oz 
* KeraVeda - Deep Conditioner (1) 8oz
MyHoneychild - Molasses Deep Conditioner (2) 16 oz
* Naturally Amari - Rhassoul Clay Kisses (1) 16 oz
* Naturally Amari - Fenugreek Gel (1) 8 oz
* Obia Natural - Curl Custard (1) 8 oz
* Obia Natural - Gel (1) 8 oz
* Natty Natural - Rhassoul Deep Conditioner (1) 8 oz
Brown Butter Beauty - Deep Conditioner (1) 16 oz
Claudie's Revitalizer - Renew Conditioner (1) 8 oz
* Hairitage Hydration - Leave-in Conditioner (1) 8 oz
* Hairitage Hydration - Deep C Conditioner (1) 8 oz
* Shea Terra Organics - Mud Shampoo (1) 8 oz
Shi-Naturals - Peppermint Deep Conditioner (1) 8 oz
Shi-Naturals - Black Tea Rinse (1) 16 oz
* Ariva - Curly Q Shampoo (1) 8oz
* Ariva - Curly Q Conditioner (1) 8oz  (Curls didn't have this in stock)
* Ariva - Curly Q Detangler Spray (1) 8oz
(Ariva had the conditioner in stock, offered 17% discount and Free Shipping.  I already got a shipment notice from them).
Hairveda - Sitrinillah Deep Conditioners (5) 16 oz
Hairveda - Cocasta Shikaki Hair Oil (1) 8 oz
* FCA -  Hair/Body Butters (2) 8 oz
Bee Mine - Deep Conditioners (2) 16 oz
Koils by Nature - Leave-in Conditioner (1) 12 oz
Koils by Nature - Hair/Body Butter (1) 16 oz
Koils by Nature - Rinse-out Conditioner (1) 12 oz

If Qhemet Biologics has a Cyber Monday, I will order (1) Burdock Root Butter Cream and (1) Twisting Butter

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 30, 2013)

I am looking at Soultanicals bath products, especially the chocolate fudge scrub. I want to start making my own, but I should buy it for research. 

At least I know if I buy anything, it would not come until January or so. I will just put a note in my calendar to check on it Jan.5. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Lylddlebit (Nov 30, 2013)

Shu Uemura products.  They are kinda expensive so I have been holding off on trying them. Today I ordered the moisture velvet, silk bloom, and ultimate damage remedy treatments.  They have a 20% off and free shipping sale which Is the biggest discount I have seen all year.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 30, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am looking at Soultanicals bath products, especially the chocolate fudge scrub. I want to start making my own, but I should buy it for research.
> 
> At least I know if I buy anything, it would not come until January or so. I will just put a note in my calendar to check on it Jan.5. Decisions, decisions.



Ogoma I have that scrub and the smudge. They are okay. Nothing out of this world.


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 30, 2013)

I ordered from Vitacost also. They have always been reliable. 

Bought (non hair product)

Bamboo Silica
Various teas (green, nettle, horsetail)
Grern Vibrance Superfood Powder


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 30, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> @Ogoma I have that scrub and the smudge. They are okay. Nothing out of this world.



That is good to know. For some reason, I cannot bring myself to check out on her site. I put things in the cart, get to the end and take them out.


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought salon size bottles of everything Hairveda has. 

I'm so 'shamed......


MoisturePro
Moisture 247
Strinillah
Whipped Gelly deluxe size
Busy Izzie buttered up 2 bottles
Multiple Methi sativa treatment 

I've been saving up for months to get my stock on point! 


"......ain't no Christmas. Mommy spent all the money on hair stuff!"


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 30, 2013)

divachyk how does the Mizani Nightime H2O compare to the Bee Mine Luscious?


----------



## Nylund (Nov 30, 2013)

L.A.C.E. Natural (http://www.lacenatural.com/)

Holiday Box 
This box includes:

4 oz Brahmi Root Hair Masque 
4 oz More Moisture Cream 
2 oz Nourishing Amazon Hair & Body Butter 
2 oz Silky Aloe Curl Pudding 
2 oz Apricot Mango Loc & Twist Pomade 
2 oz Nettle Leaf Mud Cleanser 
2 oz Twirly Hair Gel 
2 oz Vibrant Radiance Face Cream 
A surprise soap sample for skin


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 30, 2013)

Lillarose:

Large Flexi 8 Clip


----------



## toaster (Nov 30, 2013)

I placed my Hattache order at 2am central time. I received my shipping notice at 11am central time. Checked my tracking number and it had been dropped off and moving through the system Friday afternoon. Package will be at my apartment on Monday. 

Awesome!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> Rozlewis You're right. My local JCP probably didnt have the items in stock. It still came out as a great deal.  I was going to order my goodies from Amazon but jumped at the JCP sale instead.



Loulous82, why did I go to JC Penney's? Needless to say, they had the Mizani H2O Intense Night-time treatment so I got 2 of those. I also purchased Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm ($14.00 normally $28.00 or higher), Mizani Scalp Treatment, and KeraCare Foam Wrap. I have been wanting to try those items and the price was right. I would have purchased more put they put a maximum count on how many products you could purchase. 

I have to remember JC Penney's next year.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI Ladies,

I just returned from JCP and the in store deal is different from the online deal.  So, if your interested in the deals on keracare, mizani, and DE do it online.  In store, it's 20% off one product 25% off two etc.  So, the Mizani Nightime H2O I was interested in would have been $12+ tax not the $7.50 listed online.

Sorry, for rambling the point is buy it online if you have other stuff you want that will get you to the free shipping etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Rozlewis

I must remember JCP next year as well.  

As I said, my Hair craves that H20 Night-time post relaxer, and I was putting off getting x2 Jars for $25.00 off ebay. (Glad I did).

And it has helped significantly with that 'shedding' I was having since I've been using it, the past few days. *Glad I thought of  pulling it out*

I was able to get twice as many & free shipping.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I purchased it because you had mentioned it and a YT'er also mentioned it for shedding. This wash day I experienced minimal shedding. I think the increased shedding was the result of the dryness and weather change. I have been moisturizing daily with a heavy moisturizer and I am also using glycerine. I will continue to do so and see what happens. Today was a good wash day.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 30, 2013)

Swanson Vitamins.com:
Bamboo Extract x2
Foti x2
L-Cysteine 

Free shipping at $20.00


----------



## ms.blue (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm definitely going to remember jcpenny next yr.  I was so lucky that a woman on fb mentioned jcpenny's salon sale.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hydroquench Systems *
4oz Trial Size - (Choice: Puttyful - The AntiGel)
Go Deep (2x)
Greaseless Moisture
Honey Pineapple Hibiscus Repair Mask (Protein Free)
The Slip - Daily Styling Crème
The Slip - Texture Enhancing Leave in Conditioner
White Tea & Lemon 5 Day Moisture[/QUOTE]

*Hairveda*
(3x)RED TEA SATIN MOISTURIZER
(4x)SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER

KeraVada

 *          4x Fenugreek Ayurveda Hair Oil Conditioning Hair Fall Hair Shedding Hair Breakage Vitamin Enriched, Smells Great
*
*4x RWandan Black Coffee Hair Oil, Concentrated Hair Oil Hair Follicle Stimulant. 4 oz.*


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> divachyk how does the Mizani Nightime H2O compare to the Bee Mine Luscious?



MileHighDiva, I don't classify the two in the same category because I only use Mizani H20 for breakage. If my hair is being kind, I don't use it. I use it as a treatment vs. a moisturizer. I use Luscious as a moisturizer regardless of what's going on with my hair. I actually use a moisturizer, then layer Mizani on top before sealing.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 30, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am looking at Soultanicals bath products, especially the chocolate fudge scrub. I want to start making my own, but I should buy it for research.
> 
> At least I know if I buy anything, it would not come until January or so. I will just put a note in my calendar to check on it Jan.5. Decisions, decisions.



Ogoma

I suggest that you consider purchasing one of BASK's scrubs for...educational and research purposes.  They've gotten some very good reviews.


----------



## kandigyrl (Nov 30, 2013)

1 Hairveda Whipped clouds
1 Hairveda Whipped Creme
1 Hairveda busy izzy get's buttered up
4 Hairveda Vatika frosting
1 XL silky wraps bonnet
1 Paltas hair treatment
1 Obia curl enhancing custard
1 Obia curl moisture cream
1 Obia twist whip butter
1 Neem and tea tree shampoo bar
1 Coconut and Shea shampoo bar


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 30, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Ogoma  I suggest that you consider purchasing one of BASK's scrubs for...educational and research purposes.  They've gotten some very good reviews.



I love Bask scrubs. I have a few jars in my stash. I was looking at the Soultanicals chocolate one. I cannot get myself to check out on her site so not buying it anyway .


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Nov 30, 2013)

all from JCPenney's online

Design Essentials Super Moisturizing Conditioner
Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo
Design Essentials Therapeutics Anti-Itch Shampoo
Mizani® Thermasmooth Smooth Guard Smoothing Serum
Mizani® Thermasmooth® Shine Extend Anti-Humidity Spritz
Mizani® Thermasmooth Conditioner
Mizani® Thermasmooth Shampoo
Mizani® H2O Intense Night Time Treatment


----------



## Curlykutie (Nov 30, 2013)

Aubrey's organics and grapeseed and sweet almond oil! Didn't do any Black Friday sales this year.


----------



## Jadi (Nov 30, 2013)

For anyone who ordered from hattache, where do you put the coupon code?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 1, 2013)

Jadi said:


> For anyone who ordered from hattache, where do you put the coupon code?



Hattache sale was yesterday. A coupon box only appears when a coupon is available. If you don't see the box, there are no available coupons. 

But to answer your question, the coupon box appeared in step 2 I believe.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 1, 2013)

Ehh I'm gonna skip Oyin.

I got tired of the slow website yesterday.  Then they kept ignoring comments on FB and finally responded to one with 'it's just slowness b/c of traffic y'all, try again later today or tonight".  Something along those lines.  I thought it was a lame response.  Maybe they need to work on site before the next big sale?

Anyways I might try the lotion if WF here starts carrying it.  They have the hair products and sample pack, but no luck with the lotion when I checked today.  It's a new product so hopefully they'll get it and I can skip shipping prices.  I'm not interested in the hair products, other than the sprays, due to the heavy scents.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 1, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Hattache sale was yesterday. A coupon box only appears when a coupon is available. If you don't see the box, there are no available coupons.
> 
> But to answer your question, the coupon box appeared in step 2 I believe.




 Thanks, didn't know why I thought it was for two days.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

Also-

Healing Herbs By Rene
*Biotin Co/Wash con
*Moringa Con
*Coffee Mocha Con

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Lita

HappyNappyHoney
x2 Crème Brulee

*thanks pusha


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 1, 2013)

Hairveda Sitrinillah DC
Obia Curl Cream and Twist Whip Butter
Soultanicals Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious Cream
Soultanicals Can't Believe It's Knot Butta

I've got some SheScentIt items in my cart debating...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

BASK dcs will be marked down to $15 and the seven fold butter a little over $10 tomorrow!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Aisha89 (Dec 1, 2013)

I caved to SheScentIt...I'm so weak! Although their products are probably the best online retailer I have tried for my hair.

Papaya Curly Hair Souffle
Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream
Blueberry Co-wash
Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting (will use on body)
Cutie Pie 4 piece set (shampoo, conditioner, leave in, butter - bought mostly for fragrance lol)
Riche Moisture Masque
Honey Conditioning Rinse 16 oz (have a 9 oz on the go, I love this)
Coco Creme LI (back-up, I am shameful lol)


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 1, 2013)

CaramelPrincezz said:


> all from JCPenney's online
> 
> Design Essentials Super Moisturizing Conditioner
> Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo
> ...




Reviews for the Design poo and con, please...


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 1, 2013)

I will pass on Bask. I wanted the Whiskey Soak, but I have three already.

I have too many protein conditioners as it is and I am going to list one CJ Repair Me in the exchange forum.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 1, 2013)

Whelp, went to my SheScentIt cart and hit Pay Nah 

Blueberry Cowash 
Avocado Condish 16 oz. (2)
Okra Reconstructor 16 oz.
Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter 9.5 oz.
Riche Moisture Mask 9.5 oz.

It is only a matter of time before my CC company calls me to verify my purchases. That thing is on FIRE :burning:!!!!!!


----------



## Mahogony7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Eco Styler Olive Oil gel

Brushlab hair therapy wrap

Kanechom Goat Milk DC., I found it here 

My list is modest and I'm proud.I'm almost finish with my stash and I'm sure there will be more sales after xmas.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 1, 2013)

My package from Henna Sooq is on the way.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 1, 2013)

Sephora shipped. Just waiting on Darcy's and Komaza. Based on past experience, I think I will get a notice from Komaza tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest.

As long as all the packages are there by the 14th when I cross the border to pick them up, I am good.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Loulous82, why did I go to JC Penney's? Needless to say, they had the Mizani H2O Intense Night-time treatment so I got 2 of those. I also purchased Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm ($14.00 normally $28.00 or higher), Mizani Scalp Treatment, and KeraCare Foam Wrap. I have been wanting to try those items and the price was right. I would have purchased more put they put a maximum count on how many products you could purchase.
> 
> I have to remember JC Penney's next year.



Rozlewis 

I have to remember JCP too. I bought enough shampoo to last me a year so I'll re-Up BF 2014. I went to the mall yesterday and almost made a stop at JCP salon but I couldn't bear my hubby staring me down and shaking his head.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 2, 2013)

Curl Junkie- Curl Rehab Treatment- Strawberry 32 Oz &
Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix- Received my shipping notice Friday afternoon...that's what I'm talking about

Hattache: Anita Grant Coco Vanilla Body Butter

Bask
APPLE & SORGHUM SUPPLE HAIR SYRUP
CACAO BARK DEEP CONDITIONING HAIR TREAT 
CONDENSED CUSTARD ULTRA RICH BODY CREAM Muscovado Pecan  
CUPUAÇU COCO-NILLA BEAN BODY MASSAGE OIL DRIZZLE 
MUSCOVADO VANILLA & PECAN BATH SUGAR SORBET 
PALM TAPIOCA DELUXE HAIR CREAM 
TRUFFLE BUTTER CHOCOLATE BODY BALM 
VANILLA WHISKEY REPAIRATIVE HAIR SOAK 
Y.A.M. NECTAR INTENSE HAIR NOURISHER 

Thinking to head over to Hairfinity  next


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 2, 2013)

BASK: Yam, Vanilla Whiskey, Sevenfold butter blend.

Did you see that BonBons Cheveux has a sale on the print bonnets now?  Aww man maybe I should've waited lol.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish I would have gotten more Claudies deep moisturizing. My 8month huge jar changed colors and doesn't look right. I shoulda refrigerated it


----------



## GraceJones (Dec 2, 2013)

I just want some Design Essentials Super Moisturizing Conditioner and Jamaican Black Castor Oil

Where can I find these things for cheap cheap?


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Dec 2, 2013)

GraceJones said:


> I just want some Design Essentials Super Moisturizing Conditioner and Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> 
> Where can I find these things for cheap cheap?


you just missed the sale for Design Essentials at JCPenney's but you can still get it for 20% off on their website with a coupon code


----------



## GraceJones (Dec 2, 2013)

CaramelPrincezz said:


> you just missed the sale for Design Essentials at JCPenney's but you can still get it for 20% off on their website with a coupon code



Just got it for $7.77 each plus 20% off. Thanks girl!


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Dec 2, 2013)

GraceJones said:


> Just got it for $7.77 each plus 20% off. Thanks girl!


oh the sale must be still on. It showed up regular price when I just checked. You're welcome!


----------



## missyanne (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone know where I can stock up on either Haitian or Jamaican castor oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

4 packs of extra long and wide curl formers

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 2, 2013)

B.A.S.K.
 Whiskey Soak
 Balsamic Fruit Body Glaze in Lemon Beignet


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 2, 2013)

Man I hate y'all lol. Talking about that dang BASK. Just bought me a seven fold butter.


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

BASK
*Whiskey Soak
*Java Bean Balm

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Man I hate y'all lol. Talking about that dang BASK. Just bought me a seven fold butter.



cwmarie That seven fold is really nice,great on your skin too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

b.a.s.k. Beauty:
x2 Apple Sorghum
x1 Whiskey Vanilla (back up)
x1 YAM (back up)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 2, 2013)

Lita said:


> cwmarie That seven fold is really nice,great on your skin too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita yeeesss! I love multi use products


----------



## veesweets (Dec 2, 2013)

From bask
-Vanilla Whiskey
-Cacao Bark
-Java Bean & Honey balm
-Condensed Custard

My curlformers and satin bonnet shipped


----------



## Sosa (Dec 2, 2013)

missyanne said:


> Anyone know where I can stock up on either Haitian or Jamaican castor oil


 
I'm interested too. I use to buy JBCO wholesale from sam247 or something like that. But I haven't been able to get it in a while


----------



## veesweets (Dec 2, 2013)

veesweets said:


> From bask
> -Vanilla Whiskey
> -Cacao Bark
> -Java Bean & Honey balm
> ...



I got a shipping notice from Bask!  I ordered around 11:56pm last night for reference. Impressed!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2013)

missyanne said:


> Anyone know where I can stock up on either Haitian or Jamaican castor oil



maybe here? http://www.kreyolessence.com/

Sosa


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 2, 2013)

Placing an order on Qhemet's website and the shipping is killing me.  $11.35 to ship one item.  Shipping cost more than the discount *sigh*


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 2, 2013)

*B.A.S.K.*
x2 Vanilla Whiskey


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I got a shipping notice from Bask!  I ordered around 11:56pm last night for reference. Impressed!



If I knew they were going to ship that fast, I would have gotten the butter. 

Let me mosey over there.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got from qhemet:

1x16 oz cocoa ghee ( wanted the 8oz but it was out of stock)
2x8 oz Moringa ghee
1x aethiopika butter.
1x 8 oz amla olive heavy cream

I am done and won't need anymore hair products until 2014 Black Friday


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 2, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I got a shipping notice from Bask!  I ordered around 11:56pm last night for reference. Impressed!



I hope mine will be hitting my inbox soon, I ordered around 11:52pm last night and I only got 2 items! First time trying b.a.s.k. so I am quite excited/eager.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

Bask:
x2 SEVENFOLD BUTTER BLEND WHIPPED HAIR BUTTER (seasonal) (Scent: Citrus Rind) 
x1 PLANTAIN SPICE WARMING BODY BUTTER (seasonal)

I am so done. I need to use up stuff so they do not go bad on me. On a make up, hair, bath, body, clothes, shoes, jewelry, housewares, books no-buy. In short, I am not spending money on anything other than groceries. 

This is all your fault veesweets!


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 2, 2013)

SInce bask announced they will combine shipping on multiple orders...I went back in  

Silk & Honey Detangler-Apricot Vanilla
Apricot Colada Sugar Sorbet Body Glaze and Custard
Cocoa Nebs Sugar Sorbet


----------



## veesweets (Dec 2, 2013)

Ogoma You know you wanted them!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 2, 2013)

*Soultanicals**
Marula-Muru Moisture Guru
Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious
Knot Sauce

*Beija Flor Naturals**
Creme Brule

*Bask*
Vanilla Whiskey Repairative Hair Soak
Palm Tapioca

* first time shopping with said vendor


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 2, 2013)

Covergirl5906 said:


> SInce bask announced they will combine shipping on multiple orders...I went back in
> 
> Silk & Honey Detangler-Apricot Vanilla
> Apricot Nectar Sugar Sorbet Body Glaze and Custard
> Cocoa Nebs Sugar Sorbet



Oh Jebus. Didn't need to see this lol.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

*Bask*
x2 Sevenfold Butter Blend - Citrus Rind scent
x1 Plantain Spice Warming Butter


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

BASK
7 fold butter x2
Vanilla Whisky Repair x1

QB
Twist butter x1
Amla Heavy Cream x2

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## blackviolet (Dec 2, 2013)

*BASK*
Vanilla Whiskey Repair
YAM Hair Nourisher 

*HAIRITAGE HYDRATION *
Carrot Cake Icing
Deep C

*SHESCENTIT*
Blueberry Co wash 
Juicy Berry Buttercreme

*TEXTUREMENATURAL*
Moisture Therapy Conditioner Sweet Orange


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 2, 2013)

GraceJones said:


> I just want some Design Essentials Super Moisturizing Conditioner and Jamaican Black Castor Oil
> 
> Where can I find these things for cheap cheap?



GraceJones Sallys sells both. 30% off $50 orders.


Qhemet:
Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Burdock Root Butter Cream Mini
Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter Mini


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 2, 2013)

Is this the biggest sale B.a.s.k does?


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 2, 2013)

ShyIntellect said:


> I hope mine will be hitting my inbox soon, I ordered around 11:52pm last night and I only got 2 items! First time trying b.a.s.k. so I am quite excited/eager.



Got my notice! I've been really impressed by a few of the vendors I ordered from this BF.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 2, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Is this the biggest sale B.a.s.k does?



gorgeoushair I think they do a 20% mother's day sale.


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 2, 2013)

werenumber2 said:


> *Curlmart*
> 
> Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner
> Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha Hair Styling Gel
> ...



Adding to that:

*b.a.s.k.*

Vanilla Whiskey Repair

I think this is first big Shescentit sale in years that I haven't taken advantage of, but I honestly don't need anything! I should be good on their products until they have the next 25% sale.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I kept checking www.etsy.com to see who else may have sales and Bobeam had a 30% off.  Since I didn't make a purchase of any mud washes or clays, I decided to order the shampoo bars listed below from her.  She had already printed the tracking slip before I went to bed last night.

New - ACV and Bentonite Clay Bar 
Cocoa & Rhassoul Clay Bar 
Vashti Ayurvedic Shampoo Bar


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 2, 2013)

My NaturelleGrow order is on it's way.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Entwine
-jelle styler
-hydrator

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 2, 2013)

Priss Pot said:


> Placing an order on Qhemet's website and the shipping is killing me.  $11.35 to ship one item.  Shipping cost more than the discount *sigh*



That's why I was hesitant to purchase because I figured the discount would cover the shipping only...but I love qb and plan on picking up a few things when my job gives out our yearly Christmas gift cards..sad I always use it for hair stuff lol


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 2, 2013)

I want my BASK shipping e-mail!  I order shortly after midnight.  Hope I get it soon, excited to use the products.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 2, 2013)

*BASK*
X4 Vanilla Whiskey
X2 Yam
X2 Whipped Custard Souffle
X1 Condensed Custard Cream
X2 Cocoa Nibs & Banana Scrub

I ordered at 12:02am and received a shipping notice later this morning.  Impressive!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 2, 2013)

I went back and got a palm tapioca cream and lemon beignet sugar scrub from BASK


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 2, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Man I hate y'all lol. Talking about that dang BASK. Just bought me a seven fold butter.



Smh. I went back and got a condensed custard lol. 

I leave for Puerto Rico in two days. Why the heck am I buying stuff still?


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 2, 2013)

Sage Naturalceuticals is nothing BUT the truth!!! I ordered on Saturday (about 4pm) and received my order TODAY!!! *does the butterfly* lol


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2013)

Belle butters pumpkin pie butter and orange cream butter


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 2, 2013)

Covergirl5906 said:


> SI*nce bask announced they will combine shipping on multiple orders...I went back in*
> 
> Silk & Honey Detangler-Apricot Vanilla
> Apricot Colada Sugar Sorbet Body Glaze and Custard
> Cocoa Nebs Sugar Sorbet



Thanks for this post...I had no idea. I went back in too


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

Cyber Monday-

Bask
*Whiskey Soak
*Java Bean Balm

Cream & Coco
*Red Velvet Glaze
*Chocolate Sea Conditioner Cookies
*Green tea & Hibiscus Black Castor Oil

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

Hattache-Arrived Today

CC's Naturals-Arrived Today


Happy Nappy-Shipped

Monique Hair Boutique-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 2, 2013)

Arrived


Curlmart
 Obia
 SilkyWraps
Hairitage Hydration
 
Shipped


B.A.S.K.
Clarisonic
 Vitamin Shoppe
 
Processing


Komaza Care
 Hairveda


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Dec 2, 2013)

Folia:
2 shower detangling combs
Croc boar bristle brush
Denman paddle brush
*Sedu antifrizz polishing treatment
She scent it:
Moisture mist leave in
Juicy berry buttercream frosting
Qhemet biologics:
Coco detangling ghee
Moringa tree conditioning ghee
Kerastase:
Nutritive masquintense


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 2, 2013)

Qhemet
-AMLA heavy cream

Entwine
-Creme Jelle Styler
-Butter Creme Hydrator

Bask
-Whiskey Soak
-Yam

Swanson
-Biotin
-Marshmallow Root
-Foti

Shipped/Received
Curlmart (Myhoneychild type 4 cream, Jamaican Black Castor Oil x2)
Hairtagehydration (Green tea x2 (love) Moisture Riser, MangoCloud, TuttiFruitti Pink Grapefruit, Coconut Marshmallow x2)
Soultanicals Knot Sauce, Murula Muru, Kink Drink, HerShea Scrub)

Awaiting(BF purchases) 
Purabody (Chocolate smoothie x2, Cupuacu x3 Murumuru x3)
Komaza (Protein Strengthened, Califia cream, Vitamin Reign)
Duafe  (Whipped Amla)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 2, 2013)

QB

2 16oz CTDG
1 8oz MTCG

HennaSooq

500gm Jamila henna
500gm Organic indigo
1 red velvet cake soap
1 pair of gloves (free)


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 2, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> I want my BASK shipping e-mail!  I order shortly after midnight.  Hope I get it soon, excited to use the products.



Oooooooo! Is this your first time trying BASK? I looove them!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 2, 2013)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Thanks for this post...I had no idea. I went back in too



Ima go back in too.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok I'm really done...seriously...and truly now. I picked up:

1 8oz. QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
1 8oz. Burdock Root Butter Cream


----------



## HarySituation (Dec 2, 2013)

FINALLY Done. I'm newly natural...give me a break 

*Shecentit*
MOISTURE MIST LEAVE-IN
COCO CREME LEAVE-IN
RICHE MOISTURE MASQUE
BLUEBERRY CO-WASH
PAPAYA CURLY SOUFFLE
HONEY CONDITIONING RINSE

*Jane Carter*
Nourish and Shine

*Sage Naturalceuticals*
KBB- Sweet Amcrosia
BASK- Cacoa Bark DC
KBN- CocoAloe DC
KBN- SheaAloe Leave in
Bee Mine- BeeUTiFUL DC

*Njoy Essentials*
NJoy's Long & Healthy Hair Growth Oil

*Pomade Shop*
8-Ounce Growth Fundamentals Coffee Pomade 

*Liquid Gold Hair Products*
Green Magic ™ – Hair Growth Cream X3
Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil (Sulfur Based) 8oz 

*Hairveda* 
1 -AMALA CREAM RINSE
1 - SITRINILLAH DEEP CONDITIONER 
1 -DELUXE MC 24.7 
1 -RED TEA STRONG HOLDING GEL (8oz)

*Curly Kinks*
Curl Factor
Curl ReFresh
Curlycue ReNew
Polished
Satin Roots

*Obia Naturals*
His Hydration Spray - 8oz
curl enhancing custard
curl_moisture cream
coconut_shea shampoo bar

*Hair Wig Harlem*
Harlem 125 Synthetic Wig - Betty

*Sams Beauty*
Synthetic Half Wig Vanessa LaApple X2
Sensationnel Synthetic Half Wig Instant Weave Rio
Synthetic Lace Front Wig Sensationnel Empress Edge Shantel

*Sallys Beauty*
Magic-Grip Hairpins
Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer
Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner
Curls Creamy Curl Cleanser
Professional Non-Reinforced Salon Coil
Frutique Apricot Nectar Nourishing Mask
Retinol Anti-Aging Cream Cleanser
Moist Hemp Mango Body Moisturizing Lotion
Proclaim Curl & Wave Activator Gel
Premium Bob Pins
GVP Conditioning Balm: Compare to Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm

*Ebonyonline*
New Born Free Demi Cap SPRING half wig

*Swanson Products*
Coconut & Shea Daily Hydrating Conditioner
Kids Only! All Natural Conditioner Daily
Organic Apple Cider Vinegar
Giovanni 2chic Ultra-Moist Conditioner - Dry



Also, A few previous purchases of various items from...

Soultanicals, Aveyou, Curly Kinks, Truly Posh, Uncle Funkys, Smooth Naturals and Ebonyline


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 2, 2013)

From QB:
16oz AOHC
8oz   BRBC


I'm officially done and now just wait for my items to come to me.


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 2, 2013)

I swore up and down I wasn't going to buy a thing BF or CM and I just bought the Its a Wig First Lady Wig from Divatress *facepalm*

Oh well, this and the Roku are my presents to myself.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2013)

Just received my honey child and happy nappy honey. My honey child was super fast shipping.  Me like


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy y'all going back for more Bask. I hope that means I move up in the queue.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got shipping notices from curlmart and curlformers

ETA: and Beemine


----------



## SEMO (Dec 2, 2013)

*Purabody Naturals*
x2 Chocolate Hair Smoothie
x1 Sapote Hair lotion
x1 Cupuacu Hair Butter 

*Jane Carter*
x1 Nourish and Shine
x1 Curl Defining Cream
x1 Revitalizing Leave-In Conditioner

*B.A.S.K.*
x1 CACAO BARK DEEP CONDITIONING HAIR TREAT
x1 SEVENFOLD BUTTER BLEND WHIPPED HAIR BUTTER (seasonal)
x1 MUSCOVADO VANILLA & PECAN BATH SUGAR SORBET


I don't normally BF/CM shop for hair products.  I've never purchased from these companies, but I've been eyeing them for awhile and when I saw that the sales were pretty good (esp. for Jane Carter, 40% off + free shipping) I went for it.  

Although I did hesitate over my Purabody Naturals order when I saw that shipping was $14.  I've never paid that much for shipping.  But I've wanted to try their products since last BF (after I saw so many rave reviews).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

@SEMO

PuraBody - You got B1 G1 Free right?

 Making sure you added your Free Items


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow. Just from the skimming through this thread I see that I clearly need to step my product knowledge up. I don't recognize any of these brands 
I didn't know there was more out there besides ORS, Aphogee, and Paul Mitchell


----------



## SEMO (Dec 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I did the BOGO.  Thanks for checking.   

I chose one of the hair smoothies and sapote hair lotion as my free items.  I remember people talking about the BOGO last year and I thought about ordering but decided against it.  But I figured I'd order early for this year's BOGO in case I loved their products, I'd have til the end of December to order more while the BOGO was still going on.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Eboni Curls:
> Damask Knights Bouffant.  Y'all know that I had to add to my hair lingerie collection.  Waiting for the other vendors that I want stuff from to start their BF/SBS/CM sales.





MileHighDiva said:


> Pretty Antoinettes:
> Black Silk Beanie for under my wool hats





MileHighDiva said:


> Hairveda:
> Methi Sativa Set
> 
> HennaSooq:
> ...





MileHighDiva said:


> Komaza:
> Protein Strengthener
> 
> Still trying to decide if I want to spend $56 at Oyin...





MileHighDiva said:


> Keravada:
> 1 8oz bhringraj in Japanese Cherry Blossom
> 1 8oz fenugreek in Cotton Candy





MileHighDiva said:


> Swanson Vitamins.com:
> Bamboo Extract x2
> Foti x2
> L-Cysteine
> ...



I've been Highly Annoyed, since earlier this afternoon.  However, I can't soothe myself with anymore comfort food  Due to the Holiday, I've been eating entirely too much!  I know that "Retail Therapy" is not good a good substitute... I feel a lot better now that I finished BF/SBS/CM with the following order:  

Bonbons Cheveux Boutique:
Hard Candy bonnet
Satin Scrunchie 

I'm officially done!


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish y'all would stop tempting me to purchase more sutff from Bask...is the whisky soak good? I see a lot of you purchased it. Im 4B natural, should I indulge??? Shoo cyber monday aint over for a couple more hours 

Last night I purchased:
2 Silk & Honey Lattes (1 nectarine vanilla for me & 1 unscented for my mom)
1 YAM


----------



## veesweets (Dec 2, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> I wish y'all would stop tempting me to purchase more sutff from Bask...is the whisky soak good? I see a lot of you purchased it. Im 4B natural, should I indulge??? Shoo cyber monday aint over for a couple more hours
> 
> Last night I purchased:
> 2 Silk & Honey Lattes (1 nectarine vanilla for me & 1 unscented for my mom)
> 1 YAM



AyannaDivine The whiskey soak is excellent. Without a doubt worth the price IMO. It seems to last forever too, even for heavy handed people


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ I am 4a/b and I love the Whiskey Soak. It is a great mild-medium protein treatment.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 2, 2013)

veesweets said:


> AyannaDivine The whiskey soak is excellent. Without a doubt worth the price IMO. It seems to last forever too, even for heavy handed people



You can say that again.  I have three containers and I am going to need the one I have used 5x to finish ASAP. I will be using these products well into 2015 because I only use protein 1x a month and alternate the bask with something else.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 2, 2013)

SEMO said:


> Although I did hesitate over my Purabody Naturals order *when I saw that shipping was $14*.  I've never paid that much for shipping.  But I've wanted to try their products since last BF (after I saw so many rave reviews).




This is unreasonable unless the package is being shipped to a house surrounded by land mines and spitting camels in Baghdad Iraq.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Dec 2, 2013)

I absolutely love Laquita from Bobeam!  My ordered shipped today and she refunded me a few dollars since my shipping was less than the estimate.  

Love the products and love the way she handles her business.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 2, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> You can say that again.  I have three containers and I am going to need the one I have used 5x to finish ASAP. I will be using these products well into 2015 because I only use protein 1x a month and alternate the bask with something else.





Ogoma said:


> ^^ I am 4a/b and I love the Whiskey Soak. It is a great mild-medium protein treatment.





veesweets said:


> AyannaDivine The whiskey soak is excellent. Without a doubt worth the price IMO. It seems to last forever too, even for heavy handed people



 I just ordered some. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 2, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> I absolutely love Laquita from Bobeam!  *My ordered shipped today and she refunded me a few dollars since my shipping was less than the estimate.  *
> 
> Love the products and love the way she handles her business.



crimsonpeach

I had the same exact experience with LaQuita from Bobeam! She is so sweet & very professional. This was my second time purchasing from her and definitely not my last!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 2, 2013)

PJaye said:


> This is unreasonable unless the package is being shipped to a house surrounded by land mines and spitting camels in Baghdad Iraq.



That's the reason I balked at my PBN purchase. I couldn't bring myself to pay $14 in shipping for 4 items . I decided to go with Komaza instead.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 3, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> I just ordered some. Thanks ladies!!



I went back to BASK since she's combining shipping on orders.  So I'm okay that my first order didn't ship yet. 

I ordered:
ORANGE CURAÇAO BODY BUTTER DIP
SILK & HONEY LATTÈ DETANGLING HAIR MILK 
(Scent: Unscented)


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Annabelle-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 3, 2013)

i ordered eight banana clips from cover your hair. they had 30% off


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 3, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I've been Highly Annoyed, since earlier this afternoon.  However, I can't soothe myself with anymore comfort food  Due to the Holiday, I've been eating entirely too much!  !



MileHighDivaI kept wondering why I was hungry all the time this weekend and it dawned on me that I been looking at hair products named after every sweet food known to man nonstop.  Everytime I see Vanilla Whisky soak in a thread I contemplate a Bevmo run.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 3, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Sticking to most of the 40%-50% off sales with free shipping or low shipping prices:
> 
> Hairveda:
> 3x sitrinillah dc
> ...



Soultanicals:
Mango dip detangling slip - 16oz
Fluffalicious curl nutricious
Loc n roll, twist n fro out

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 3, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> I absolutely love Laquita from Bobeam!  My ordered shipped today and she refunded me a few dollars since my shipping was less than the estimate.
> 
> Love the products and love the way she handles her business.



What she said! I ordered Friday and it's already on it's way


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

lovelycurls CC Naturals Rice pudding leave-in is very nice,been using it for over a month & it held up in all kinds of weather..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 3, 2013)

*
Qhemet Biologics
   x1 AOHC (8oz)
   x2 BRBC  (8oz)
    x1 CTDG (16oz)
     x1 Apoethika twisting butter 
Hydrothermal Naturals 
     x2 Amino Protein Condish 
I got shipping notices from Obia naturals and Qhemet.*


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 3, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> It feels like there are fewer people participating in this thread than the BF thread last year. It just feels quieter this year. I don't know if there are fewer people on the forum or people bought less this year.



Well I was waiting until I actually bought everything to post....


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

AfroVeda extended the 30% sale spend $40..Code-ITSCM

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SEMO (Dec 3, 2013)

PJaye said:


> This is unreasonable unless the package is being shipped to a house surrounded by land mines and spitting camels in Baghdad Iraq.





loulou82 said:


> That's the reason I balked at my PBN purchase. I couldn't bring myself to pay $14 in shipping for 4 items . I decided to go with Komaza instead.



PJaye loulou82

Yeah, I seriously thought about backing out of that PBN purchase due to shipping (the BOGO discount was pretty much negated by the shipping cost).  In fact, shipping price was the reason I didn't go through with my soultanicals purchase.  

Usually, I like to buy my products on the ground.  Waiting times and shipping costs usually make it not worth it.  But I was curious about certain product lines and figured that the prices weren't going to get any lower.  And I wanted to treat myself.

But once my curiosity is satisfied, I don't know if I'd repurchase.


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 3, 2013)

My Black Friday/Cyber Monday purchases ~

Amazon
Magic Leverage rollers 40 count (Curlformer dupe)

SSI
1 Banana Brulee Condish
1 Avocado Condish
1 Honey Condish Rinse

Hairveda
1 Sitrinillah Deep Condish
1 Whipped Crème
1 Whipped Clouds
1 Hydra-Silica Tea mist
1 Shea and Cotton body Oil Serum

Darcy’s Botanicals
1 16oz Pumpkin Seed Condish
1 Sweet Cocoa Bean Smoothing Cream

Purabody Naturals
1 Chocolate Hair Smoothie
1 Sapote hair lotion
2 MM Moisture milk

Brush love
1 Thermal Hair Wrap

Obia
1 Curl Enhancing Custard
1 Twist Whip

BASK
1 Condensed Custard Body cream in Muscovado Pecan
1 Vanilla Whiskey Hair Soak
1 Yam


I am excited about my purchases and hoping to find staples in this bunch.  I am done... I think.


----------



## ryanshope (Dec 3, 2013)

My black friday haul was one wig from RPG Show

CLS300-S(I think) The Kim Kardashian wig.

And some lipsticks from Legit Cosmetics. 

Kudos to all this lovely PJism...I haven't went HAM in years.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 3, 2013)

No shipping notice from Darcy's, Komaza, or Bask. As long as they get there by the 14th, I am good. It would be nice to get shipping notices to alleviate my anxiety. Just my luck. I order from Bask because I hear she is shipping quickly and she slows down on the shipping. I could have cut my anxiety by 33% if I didn't order from Bask .


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 3, 2013)

Lita said:


> AfroVeda extended the 30% sale spend $40..Code-ITSCM  Happy Hair Growing!



I am still waiting on Afroveda products to ship and I ordered on the 11th.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm about to order some bask and curlformers. Curlformers sale still on today only.
Code BF20


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 3, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> I am still waiting on Afroveda products to ship and I ordered on the 11th.



of November? wth smh Gosh I feel like cancelling my order and just getting some bask


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 3, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> of November? wth smh Gosh I feel like cancelling my order and just getting some bask



I heard she was slow, buy my goodness, I may not get the products until Christmas. I ordered from Bask too and will probably get those products first.


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my Qhemet shipment notification. So, my haul includes:

Sage Naturalceuticals
Koils By Nature Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-In Conditioner

Curlmart
(2) 16 oz Oyin Hair Dew
(2) Darcy's Pumpkin Seed Conditioner

Qhemet
(2) Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
Aethiopeika Hydrate & Twist Butter
16 oz. Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
16 oz. Burdock Root Butter Cream

Along with my Trader Joe's shampoo and conditioner, I'm set for the year.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 4, 2013)

jennwantslonghurr said:


> Folia:
> 2 shower detangling combs
> Croc boar bristle brush
> Denman paddle brush
> ...


 
I don't know why I keep forgetting about Folica. I've ordered from them and regularly use their bags and umbrella.  I need to go back and sign up for their emails.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Vitacost box came yesterday. Today's haul included Bobeam and Henna Sooq. Laquita from Bobeam has some nice packaging for the soap. She also dropped a couple of small things in the box including a mini candy cane and a handwritten note. Henna Sooq has already sent me an email about reviewing some of the things I got today that I've never ordered before.

Off Topic: my bag came from the Coach outlet today. 

ETA:  Henna Sooq also enclosed a small bag of gourmet popcorn.  The flavor is zesty cheddar cheese.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 4, 2013)

blackeyes31626 said:


> of November? wth smh Gosh I feel like cancelling my order and just getting some bask



She is super slow. I ordered on 11/7 & she didn't ship it til after I emailed her. You might have to do that. Btw, she never responded to the actual email.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 4, 2013)

And one other thing.  Where am I supposed to keep all of this?  I've reallyonly done BF shopping before for electronics in a kind of one in, one out or something new entirely.  Never any BF shopping with this many multiple things.

Anyone know of a tall bathroom cabinet with wheels?  I like to take everything out of the bathroom to sweep and mop.  My husband suggested something over the toliet or a permanent cabinet on the wall where I want to put the cabinet.  Not interested in either of those.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, who order all the Bask Whiskey Soak? I had that it my cart, going to checkout and bam it's sold out. Got the yam instead.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 4, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Okay, who order all the Bask Whiskey Soak? I had that it my cart, going to checkout and bam it's sold out. Got the yam instead.



Jadi

I just checked out and was able to purchase the Whiskey Soak.  Perhaps, you might want to give it another shot and have her add it to your existing order.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 4, 2013)

I am going to email Darcy's tomorrow because the site says 3-4 days. Komaza is getting an email Friday - the 5th business day.

Bask is 10 business days, which puts it on the 16th . I shouldn't have ordered from Bask. I really didn't need it. I prefer ordering off-sales from them. I was fooled by their quick shipping of some early purchases. I guess they have slowed down on sending shipping notices to encourage people to buy more. /sigh


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am going to email Darcy's tomorrow because the site says 3-4 days. Komaza is getting an email Friday - the 5th business day.  Bask is 10 business days, which puts it on the 16th . I shouldn't have ordered from Bask. I really didn't need it. I prefer ordering off-sales from them. I was fooled by their quick shipping of some early purchases. I guess they have slowed down on sending shipping notices to encourage people to buy more. /sigh



Yeah I going to start sending emails as well next week.  

You would think vendors would  have supplies on hand if they are going to have a massive sale.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 4, 2013)

SEMO said:


> *Purabody Naturals*
> x2 Chocolate Hair Smoothie
> x1 Sapote Hair lotion
> x1 Cupuacu Hair Butter
> ...





PJaye said:


> This is unreasonable unless the package is being shipped to a house surrounded by land mines and spitting camels in Baghdad Iraq.





loulou82 said:


> That's the reason I balked at my PBN purchase. I couldn't bring myself to pay $14 in shipping for 4 items . I decided to go with Komaza instead.





SEMO said:


> PJaye loulou82
> 
> Yeah, I seriously thought about backing out of that PBN purchase due to shipping (the BOGO discount was pretty much negated by the shipping cost).  In fact, shipping price was the reason I didn't go through with my soultanicals purchase.
> 
> ...



PJaye loulou82

*UPDATE: * 

I just got an e-mail saying that my Purabody Naturals order shipped and they refunded $4 for shipping.  I wasn't expecting it (and hadn't contacted the company at all since my order).  So that was really nice of them.  

So loulou82, I don't know if that changes your mind about wanting to participate in their BOGO.  But I thought I'd update you since the BOGO will be going on through Dec. 28th I believe.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 4, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I am going to email Darcy's tomorrow because the site says 3-4 days. Komaza is getting an email Friday - the 5th business day.
> 
> Bask is 10 business days, which puts it on the 16th . I shouldn't have ordered from Bask. I really didn't need it. I prefer ordering off-sales from them. I was fooled by their quick shipping of some early purchases. I guess they have slowed down on sending shipping notices to encourage people to buy more. /sigh



Ogoma:  
That seems like a short time frame for shipping during a sale.  DB is great but I know they got slammed.

I didn't see anything on the site but checked the FB page on a whim.  It says 7 business days.  I think it should be on the site too.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 4, 2013)

PJaye said:


> @Jadi
> 
> I just checked out and was able to purchase the Whiskey Soak. Perhaps, you might want to give it another shot and have her add it to your existing order.


 
 Thanks, Really? I didn't know I could do that. It may be too late though.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 4, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Thanks, Really? I didn't know I could do that. It may be too late though.




Give it a shot.  I hear she is very accommodating and has excellent customer service.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> @Ogoma:
> That seems like a short time frame for shipping during a sale.  DB is great but I know they got slammed.
> 
> I didn't see anything on the site but checked the FB page on a whim.  It says 7 business days.  I think it should be on the site too.



This is on their site; even shorter than I thought. I should start harrassing them today .

http://darcysbotanicals.com/customer-service#answer1


> *Shipping & Delivery*We ship all orders via USPS Priority  Mail or USPS Parcel Post (depending on location) and will provided you  with timely email communication and delivery confirmation when your  order is shipped. USPS Priority Mail usually averages about 2-3 delivery  days and USPS Parcel Post with Delivery Confirmation averages about 2-3  days as well. *Please allow us 2-3 business days from the time you place  your order to process &  prepare your hair & skin care treats.  *All of our products are handmade FRESH to order every week to provide  you with the best quality possible.  Please allow USPS an additional 2-3  business days after our product preparation time (2-3 business days) to  deliver your order.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 5, 2013)

SEMO

Thank you for the update. That shows PBN is a up-standing company and I like how they didn't have to be prodded for the shipping refund.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 5, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Give it a shot. I hear she is very accommodating and has excellent customer service.



 Thanks, but I e-mail her and she's sold out. Maybe there will be a before Christmas sale, maybe Hattache will have one too? I miss out on that sale.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

Darcy's has shipped!

Hoping for Komaza and Bask soon


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 5, 2013)

Got some things comin in today: BeeMine, Curlmart, and curlformers


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hydro quench has completed my order.  Hopefully, I will receive my shipping notice today.  I'm still on the fence about this vendor, hopefully her products are good.

Keraveda has shipped my order and I should receive it by Monday.

No. News from Shescentit or Hairvrda.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 5, 2013)

Bask 
Palm tapioca
YAM
Cacoa deep treatment
*received today*

Hairitage hydration 
Jar of joe
Soft marshmallow 

Afroveda
Hemp butter
*received today*


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Hydro quench has completed my order.  Hopefully, I will receive my shipping notice today.  I'm still on the fence about this vendor, hopefully her products are good.  Keraveda has shipped my order and I should receive it by Monday.  No. News from Shescentit or Hairvrda.



Yes what does that mean completed for hydro quench? To me an order is complete when it's been delivered. Just saying


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Yes what does that mean completed for hydro quench? To me an order is complete when it's been delivered. Just saying



I know right!


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone heard from hairveda about shipping?  My package from Miss Jessie's arrived today. Can't wait to try the leave in.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 5, 2013)

I keep forgetting I got Komaza. No word from BASK but I'm sure it's too soon.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2013)

^^I just got a shipping notice from Komaza about an hour ago.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 5, 2013)

Apparently, Fedex is holding my Zoya package hostage on its truck since the tracking info says it went out for delivery at 12:49am this morning and has been "in transit" since 10am (*glances at the clock*).  

Everything else I ordered on BF/CM has either been delivered or shipped out, except HV and SSI.  For those two, I know to carry on with BAU until I receive a shipping notice.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 5, 2013)

My Hairveda order shipped Monday. It was pretty small though, 2 tea mist and a Vatika Oil. So that may be the reason why. 

Now all I need is my SSI and we'd be cooking with oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ^^I just got a shipping notice from Komaza about an hour ago.



MileHighDiva I checked my email. Got mine about an hour ago too. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2013)

That durn JCP cancelled my order. They also cancelled @HairPleezeGrow too.

I'm wondering if anyone else that purchased during their 50% off Salon Sale got cancelled too?

@ms.blue and others?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Hairveda order shipped Monday. It was pretty small though, 2 tea mist and a Vatika Oil. So that may be the reason why.
> 
> Now all I need is my SSI and we'd be cooking with oil.



Lol @ cooking with oil.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 5, 2013)

KinkyRN said:


> Has anyone heard from hairveda about shipping?



KinkyRN,

I received a shipping notice from Hairveda on 12/4/13.  I ordered 5 Deep Conditioners and 1 Cocasta Shikaki Hair Oil.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Received Komaza, QB, Foxy Mango, CurlMart, and My Honey Child.

Still waiting on KeraVada, SheScentIt, Silk Dreams, and Hairitage Hydration


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 5, 2013)

got my BNB today hopefully I'll get a shipping notice from Komaza Care soon


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

I ordered Komaza about 2 am EST. I hope it ships tomorrow.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2013)

Just got a komaza shipping notice!  Can't wait to do a protein treatment.


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

So far-

*Happy Nappy-came..both orders
*Annabelle-Came
*Soultinacals-Came
*MNB-Came
*CC Naturals-Came
*Hattache-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 5, 2013)

Got my BeeMine today.  Waiting on ssi, curlformers, and curlmart and belle butters


----------



## denise44 (Dec 5, 2013)

Received MyHoneyChild, Keraveda and Hydroquench as of now. And from the LHCF exchange my items from @ IdareT'sHair. Now waiting on Bask, Curlmart and Hairveda. Which will be here tomorrow, I hope   what a busy weekend.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 5, 2013)

Ordered curlformers on Friday, it came yesterday. I will be using them on Friday the 13th!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2013)

*Received:*
Henna Sooq
Pretty Antoinette

*Shipping Notice:*
KeraVada
Komaza
Swanson's Vitamins

*No Word From:*
BonBon's Cheveux 
Eboni Curls
HairVeda


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 5, 2013)

KBN order shipped yesterday.  I wish she was still in the DMV so it would be here already.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 5, 2013)

Fab_Nikki said:


> KBN order shipped yesterday.  I wish she was still in the DMV so it would be here already.



Child, now that she is in Atlanta, my last order from her took forever.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 5, 2013)

Received: Curlmart, Obia Naturals

Shipping Notice: BASK, HH

No word from: Hairveda, SSI, Cream and Coco, Soultanicals


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping notification from Brown Beauty Butter Shop

and my payment for JCP.com is still pending (about 3 weeks now)... It says expected ship date: 12/12/2013

I should be receiving NJOY Growth Oil soon (it seems as though packages can linger for days in GA)

I received my Monique Boutique products (KBB luscious mask & Garden of Farasue Fertilizer) 

All my amazon, and other products are all waiting for me wen I get to my mommys house.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 5, 2013)

Recieved: BASK, My Honey Child, Curlformers, Ouidad Cleansing Oil

Waiting: SSI (just got shipping notice), Soultanicals, Jane Carter, HV


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 5, 2013)

Any body noticing a delay in receiving their  packages shipped via USPS? My Hattache package should have been delivered by now.  No updated tracking info on USPS and they claim Priority mail is not guaranteed 2-3 day delivery especially during this holiday time SMH. I really hate to have my packages shipped via USPS. They are nothing but trouble.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That durn JCP cancelled my order. They also cancelled @HairPleezeGrow too.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else that purchased during their 50% off Salon Sale got cancelled too?
> 
> @ms.blue and others?



Did they tell you why?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 5, 2013)

^^ It's below zero where I'm at     So, I'm guessing that USPS planes are getting canceled and delayed just like the commercial airlines.  They're out a DIA de-icing planes like crazy

Covergirl5906


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 5, 2013)

Got my SheScentIt shipping notification!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 5, 2013)

......^^^^^Jealous!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^^Nevermind! Got mine too


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 6, 2013)

right that's the normal shipping time.  The FB page gave shipping time for the sale.

Glad your order shipped!



Ogoma said:


> This is on their site; even shorter than I thought. I should start harrassing them today .
> 
> http://darcysbotanicals.com/customer-service#answer1
> Shipping & DeliveryWe ship all orders via USPS Priority Mail or USPS Parcel Post (depending on location) and will provided you with timely email communication and delivery confirmation when your order is shipped. USPS Priority Mail usually averages about 2-3 delivery days and USPS Parcel Post with Delivery Confirmation averages about 2-3 days as well. Please allow us 2-3 business days from the time you place your order to process & prepare your hair & skin care treats. All of our products are handmade FRESH to order every week to provide you with the best quality possible. Please allow USPS an additional 2-3 business days after our product preparation time (2-3 business days) to deliver your order.


----------



## missyanne (Dec 6, 2013)

My order from JC penny was canceled as well. 4 of the items I order was not available


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 6, 2013)

BASK says allow 10 days for orders to ship!  I'm so impatient lol.

Also if you placed multiple orders, that time starts from the date of your last order.  I place another order on 12/3 so I have a few days to wait.  Sigh.

No idea on shipping estimates for BBB.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

So KeraVada shipped  erplexed

SSI shipped too.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Lita (Dec 6, 2013)

Natty-Shipped

SSI-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered the Curl Collection BF box... but it seemed like the order didn't got through. I never got a confirmation email. HOWEVER!!! my bank acount was hit for $50.70 by Curl Collection. I've emailed them twice, left a phone message; any suggestions about what my next step should be???


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh, and the good side of Black Friday: CC Naturals!
Already received my BF order: 4 soaps; 2 lotion bars; 3 leave in conditioners; 4 DC bars.
Waiting for my Cyber Monday order.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 6, 2013)

sissimpson said:


> I ordered the Curl Collection BF box... but it seemed like the order didn't got through. I never got a confirmation email. HOWEVER!!! my bank acount was hit for $50.70 by Curl Collection. I've emailed them twice, left a phone message; any suggestions about what my next step should be???



Yeah you may want to really get on that.  I ordered the black Friday box and already got tracking information.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 6, 2013)

It may just show up at your door.  But you may have to file with PayPal.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> ^^ It's below zero where I'm at     So, I'm guessing that USPS planes are getting canceled and delayed just like the commercial airlines.  They're out a DIA de-icing planes like crazy
> 
> Covergirl5906



They finally updated tracking. It passed through the facility in my area this AM. So I should have it today. Geez... they are moving slow. I should have received that package Tuesday...the latest Wednesday.


----------



## Rnjones (Dec 6, 2013)

sissimpson said:


> I ordered the Curl Collection BF box... but it seemed like the order didn't got through. I never got a confirmation email. HOWEVER!!! my bank acount was hit for $50.70 by Curl Collection. I've emailed them twice, left a phone message; any suggestions about what my next step should be???



Not familiar with the site but did u make an acct before ordering. If so, can you review your order history?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, so far my orders hasn't been canceled but a woman in one the fb also mentioned her order being canceled due to jcp running out of products.  I'm sorry that your ordered was canceled...are you getting a store credit or refund?


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 6, 2013)

I received my QB order yesterday...now just waiting on a shipping notice from komaza.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

I put the wrong state when placing my Komaza order. Yikes! I wonder how the order even went through.

ETA: Sent them an email and they replied very quickly. Still don't know how the order went through in the first place. Side eyeing my credit card company.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 6, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Recieved: BASK, My Honey Child, Curlformers, *Ouidad Cleansing Oil*
> 
> Waiting: SSI (just got shipping notice), Soultanicals, Jane Carter, HV


Golden75 Have you used the cleansing oil before? I ordered from Ouidad during their friends and family sale. Got my order yesterday and there was a Liter of the cleansing oil in my pkg ($75 value). I didn't order it so wondering if anyone has any experience with it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2013)

Pompous Blue 
Please post a review when you use the oil cleanser.  Also, what's in it?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Golden75 Have you used the cleansing oil before? I ordered from Ouidad during their friends and family sale. Got my order yesterday and there was a Liter of the cleansing oil in my pkg ($75 value). I didn't order it so wondering if anyone has any experience with it.


 
Pompous Blue - WHAT?? You got a liter?  By accident?  Was that a free gift if spent more?  So jealous!  But, no never tried.  I saw good reviews on it, and I dunno, I was just surfing for something to buy .  I may use it this weekend.


----------



## Napp (Dec 6, 2013)

All I bought was a new soft bonnet dryer. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Pompous Blue
> Please post a review when you use the oil cleanser. Also, what's in it?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


 
@MileHighDiva
Ingredients: Ouidad Curl Recovery Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil (sulfate free) for dry, damaged texture.



> Water/Aqua/Eau, Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Sodium Cocoamphoacetate, Propanediol, Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Citric Acid, Glycerin, PEG-12 Dimethicone, Polysorbate 20, Citrullus Lanatus (Watermelon) Seed Oil, Trichilia Emetica Seed Butter, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil, Euterpe Oleracea Fruit Oil, Passiflora Edulis Seed Oil, Raphanus Sativus (Radish) Seed Oil, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Cocodimonium Hydroxypropyl Hydrolyzed Silk, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), Silicone Quaternium-8, Polyquaternium-10, PEG-6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides, Cetrimonium Chloride, PEG-150 Pentaerythrityl Tetrastearate, Starch Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Ethylhexylglycerin, Disodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Chlorphenesin, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Benzyl Benzoate, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Citronellol, Eugenol, Hexyl Cinnamal, Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Limonene, Linalool, Fragrance/Parfum


 
One reviewer on the site who described her hair as kinky said “doesn’t really detangle my hair or help with the dryness.”

Uggghhh… I hope it doesn’t tangle up my hair. The texture of it is suspect. Doesn’t really feel like an “oil.” It’s somewhat sticky feeling but I guess it will foam-up once it’s mixed with water. (Will use it next week.)

I ordered the Curl Co-wash low-foam cleansing conditioner (sulfate-free) and the Climate Control defrizzing conditioner (hydrates and smoothes).

Haven’t used the Curl Co-wash before but I have used the Climate Control Conditioner and it’s pretty good. It helped with the Florida humidity last Summer. 

I'm 4C natural.



Golden75 said:


> @Pompous Blue - WHAT?? You got a liter? By accident? Was that a free gift if spent more? So jealous! But, no never tried. I saw good reviews on it, and I dunno, I was just surfing for something to buy . I may use it this weekend.


@Golden75 Yep! got it by accident. No free gift kinda thing. Where did you buy yours from? I saw someone here post they bought some Ouidad from Hautelook. Wonder if they got a good price. The FF sale was 25% off and Ebates was 10%.

And give it a review, please.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Ingredients: Ouidad Curl Recovery Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil (sulfate free) for dry, damaged texture.
> 
> 
> One reviewer on the site who described her hair as kinky said “doesn’t really detangle my hair or help with the dryness.”
> ...



I Love it.  You only need a tiny bit.  It suds right up and my hair is never dry afterwards.  Im a kinky/coily texture  . i do wash in 4 ponytail sections though

ETA I hate that cowash though.  My hair felt dry, rubberish and it was not moisturizing to me.  I see a lot of rave reviews but I did NOT like it.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> I Love it. You only need a tiny bit. It suds right up and my hair is never dry afterwards. Im a kinky/coily texture  . i do wash in 4 ponytail sections though
> 
> ETA I hate that cowash though. My hair felt dry, rubberish and it was not moisturizing to me. I see a lot of rave reviews but I did NOT like it.


shawnyblazes OMG!!! Score!!!

Thank you for the review of the cleansing oil. Can't wait to try it.

And here I was thinking the Co-wash would be good. I'm glad I only bought 8 oz. 

I see your hair and it is lovely! After using the cleansing oil, do you just apply your LI and style?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 6, 2013)

All had fast shipping:
Duafe Naturals
Happynappyhoney
Hattache
Oyin Handmade
Obianaturals
Ouidad.com
Sallybeauty.com
Curlformers.com
Uncle Funky’s Daughter

Qhemet Biologics – Received today

Curljunkie.com – Shipped 12/4/2013
Donna Marie – Shipped 12/4/2013
Myhoneychild.com – Shipped 
Darcy’s Botanicals – Shipped yesterday
Marie Dean – Will ship 12/20/2013
MahoganynaturalsUK – No shipping notice yet


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @MileHighDiva
> Ingredients: Ouidad Curl Recovery Ultra Nourishing Cleansing Oil (sulfate free) for dry, damaged texture.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pompous Blue - I got it from Ouidad - the FF discount covered the shipping, and no tax is always nice .  I was going to get the co-wash too, but figured I catch it on Hautelook.  I saw the Hautelook promo a couple weeks back, but I don't remember seeing the cleansing oil, I did see the co-wash and almost went for it.  Please review that cowash too! Have to make a mental note of the Climate Control.  I think I got a sample of a curl cream.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> shawnyblazes OMG!!! Score!!!
> 
> Thank you for the review of the cleansing oil. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> ...



Pompous Blue,  Yup, I go to my leave in and styler.  I have deep conditioned after it as well.  I like it.  I also like the fact that you need so little of it.  I apply it to my scalp , wet my hair and let the suds run down each section.

Let me know how you like it when you get it. 

I was expecting oober moisture with the cowash but I was not impressed at all. Thank you for the hair compliment


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 6, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> @Pompous Blue - I got it from Ouidad - the FF discount covered the shipping, and no tax is always nice . I was going to get the co-wash too, but figured I catch it on Hautelook. I saw the Hautelook promo a couple weeks back, but I don't remember seeing the cleansing oil, I did see the co-wash and almost went for it. Please review that cowash too! Have to make a mental note of the Climate Control. I think I got a sample of a curl cream.


Golden75 I bought the Ouidad Climate Control Ultimate Frizz Fighting Trio during one of Folica's sales and loved the gel and conditioner. But the defrizzing shampoo is a no-no. I felt it didn't clean my hair and felt like it left a film on it, too.

So, yeah, when there's another sale, try the Climate Control Defrizzing condish. Imma be on the look-out for it on Hautelook, too. 


shawnyblazes said:


> @Pompous Blue, Yup, I go to my leave in and styler. I have deep conditioned after it as well. I like it. I also like the fact that you need so little of it. I apply it to my scalp , wet my hair and let the suds run down each section.
> 
> Let me know how you like it when you get it.
> 
> I was expecting oober moisture with the cowash but I was not impressed at all. Thank you for the hair compliment


shawnyblazes thank you for those instructions.  I'll be sure to post a review of both the cleansing oil and co-wash in the Hits and Miss thread.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 6, 2013)

My package from NaturelleGrow came today. It's big and heavy. There's no way all of this is fitting under the bathroom sink with everything else, so I may have to try the other bathroom.

Yesterday I got my package from NJoy and it was missing a couple of things. She has already taken care of it, updated my online shipping information and has the remainder of my order on the way. That will be the last of my BF/SBS/CM shopping.

Off Topic: Still wondering if I'm keeping this Coach bag. The dimensions listed online were smaller, so the bag is HUGE.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 6, 2013)

I got the hairveda 24.7 condish.  I haven't tried it yet.  Worst case it will be a co-wash for me. (will replace WEN because I can't do both)

I got some Afroveda shea amla (staple) and 
I'm going to try the Monoi de Tiare Cleansing Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> I got the hairveda 24.7 condish. I haven't tried it yet. Worst case it will be a co-wash for me. (will replace WEN because I can't do both)
> 
> I got some Afroveda shea amla (staple) and
> *I'm going to try the Monoi de Tiare Cleansing Cream*


 
Lymegreen

 Please let me know about this.  

 I had it  in & out of a Cart several times and ended up not getting it.

 Sounds really good though.

 ETA: I use all my HV Conditioners (with the exception of Sitrinillah) as a Cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

ms.blue said:


> so far my orders hasn't been canceled but *a woman in one the fb also mentioned her order being canceled due to jcp running out of products. *I'm sorry that your ordered was canceled...are you getting a store credit or refund?


 
ms.blue I ordered on line.



missyanne said:


> *My order from JC penny was canceled as well. 4 of the items I order was not available*





Ogoma said:


> *Did they tell you why?*




Ogoma

 What they said.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^ that is foul. Unless they are no longer carrying the line anymore, they should have offered you guys the option of waiting until a new shipment comes in. A large company like that should have better e-commerce infrastructure (or whatever it is called). 

On another note, Komaza shipped. When I harassed them earlier today, they mentioned trying to get all orders out today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

@Ogoma

So Foul. On so many levels.

And I was just breezin' through my last Jar, because I knew I had x4 more on the way.erplexed


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2013)

Ogoma

Nice new AVI!  Hair and make-up on point!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> Nice new AVI!  Hair and make-up on point!



Thank you!

I suffered for that hair  Sleeping in 96 curlformers was not fun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

^^Nice to "see" you Ogoma. I was feeling kind of lonely being one of the few with face time.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 6, 2013)

11/28 - ordered Purabody Naturals (received shipping notice, but no info. available on the tracking #, only the label may have been created)

11/29 - ordered Jane Carter (same as above)

12/2 - ordered B.A.S.K. (no shipping info., order on website says "awaiting fulfillment")

So I've not received any of my products yet and am unsure whether any are actually in the mail on their way to me.  I understand that buying during BF/CM slows down shipping times.  I'm just hoping to have everything by the end of next week.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Nice to "see" you @Ogoma. I was feeling kind of lonely being one of the few with face time.



I don't know how long it is going to last. I feel very exposed.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 6, 2013)

FCA Naturals came today. It smells so nice


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, that is so foul of jcp.  They probably didn't realized that this sale would yield so many orders.  They need to come up with a better solution to deal with this.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2013)

ms.blue when was the first day of the JCP sale?


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 6, 2013)

MileHighDiva, the sale began on Friday I believe.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 6, 2013)

SEMO said:


> 11/28 - ordered Purabody Naturals (received shipping notice, but no info. available on the tracking #, only the label may have been created)  11/29 - ordered Jane Carter (same as above)  12/2 - ordered B.A.S.K. (no shipping info., order on website says "awaiting fulfillment")  So I've not received any of my products yet and am unsure whether any are actually in the mail on their way to me.  I understand that buying during BF/CM slows down shipping times.  I'm just hoping to have everything by the end of next week.[/QUOTE
> 
> It took about three weeks for all of my packages to arrive last year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

JCP is whack for that.  

All I know is that Priteva has till the end of next week to email me something about my order.   I realize that I only received the Paypal confirmation...not the actual company itself. erplexed


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 6, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Child, now that she is in Atlanta, my last order from her took forever.



NaturallyATLPCH Well see, that is a shame because my Sage order (ordered on Black Friday) came that Monday.  Pam must be sending it Pony Express. LOL


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 6, 2013)

Did anyone get their BF stuff yet? I know its too soon, but… 

I want my isn!

I ordered light this year, only Darcy's and Shescenit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

duplicate post..........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

@ms.blue @MileHighDiva

I had placed an order for x8 Jars. *ya'll know how i do*

 I received a call the next day from JCP saying they had a x4 Limit.

I told them that was okay, they could reduce it to x4. 

Then they emailed me and told me my order had been cancelled, because: "The Item I Requested was no longer available" 

Then I find out that others orders had been cancelled.

They shouldn't allow you to order that many or Flag You if there was a Minimum.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

^^^Who did you order from? Many people have received Blk Friday stuff. I have received Qhemet, Curlmart, Foxy Mango, and My Honey Child. Others are on their way.


**SaSSy**


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Froreal3

We were talmbout JCP cancelling folks orders.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Froreal3
> 
> We were talmbout JCP cancelling folks orders.



I know...that was to Sassy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Froreal3

I was wondering.....

Sorry Girl.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 6, 2013)

finally got a shipping notice from Komaza


----------



## cutenss (Dec 6, 2013)

I have not received any notification for my Duafe order from 11-22, long before BF/CM sales. I sent them an email yesterday.  If I don't hear anything by Monday, I am calling the bank.

I will not be ordering from them anymore. I could have spent that money at Komaza.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

@cutenss

I haven't either. 

Everyone says they are super slow.

I don't remember my 1st order taking this long.

 If you got the Amala Crème, it's definitely worth the 5 bucks.


----------



## missyanne (Dec 6, 2013)

JC penny really upset me. I wanted my mommy to start on her HHJ, so I order a bunch of stuff to make a gift basket for her and they canceled my order. Then sent me a $10 voucher, I want the dang products. Plus I order that H2 something night cream, like 4 of them, I really wanted to try it. 00..........................................................................................


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 6, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^Who did you order from? Many people have received Blk Friday stuff. I have received Qhemet, Curlmart, Foxy Mango, and My Honey Child. Others are on their way.
> 
> 
> **SaSSy**



I haven't gotten any notifications from no body! erplexed


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 6, 2013)

Everything has either been delivered or shipped. Can't wait to pick up all my hair and non-hair goodies next weekend.


----------



## Lita (Dec 6, 2013)

KeraVada-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I haven't either.
> 
> ...



I ordered two of them, an unscented and a Love Me scented.  I ordered them because of your review my friend  IDareT'sHair. But my BonBonsCheuvex bonnet should be here next week


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 6, 2013)

Omgosh...I believe Duafe's Amla Creme will be worth it...but I ordered on 11/20! I have a big container of their conditioner base and when I do get my (5 jars) Amla Creme I will be set with them and then I'm pulling the plug on them!! All my orders are in route or have arrived! Even my all purchases from Amazon and Brushlove (CYBER Monday)...shipped and received! Goodness! Lol! I hope everything arrive by end of week next week though...wishful thinking cause it ain't gonna happen! Lol


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 7, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I have not received any notification for my Duafe order from 11-22, long before BF/CM sales. I sent them an email yesterday. If I don't hear anything by Monday, I am calling the bank.
> 
> I will not be ordering from them anymore. I could have spent that money at Komaza.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I haven't either.
> 
> ...


 


Hibiscus30 said:


> Omgosh...I believe Duafe's Amla Creme will be worth it...but I ordered on 11/20! I have a big container of their conditioner base and when I do get my (5 jars) Amla Creme I will be set with them and then I'm pulling the plug on them!! All my orders are in route or have arrived! Even my all purchases from Amazon and Brushlove (CYBER Monday)...shipped and received! Goodness! Lol! I hope everything arrive by end of week next week though...wishful thinking cause it ain't gonna happen! Lol


cutenss IDareT'sHair Hibiscus30
I placed my 1st order w/them during their pre-BF sale 11/20/13. They shipped 11/26/13 and I received my order 11/29/13. 

Y'all should've received your orders by now and they can't use the "bad weather" as an excuse 'cause it just started wrecking havoc this week; not back in Nov. They're out of MD right? Has the bad weather affected MD, yet?

I wonder what's their problem???!!!


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Dec 7, 2013)

My JcPenney's order was canceled too. SMH. I was looking forward to trying those products. They should've given rainchecks and still honored the price for when it is restocked.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, so I received shipping noticed from SSI and Keravada on the 5th (two days ago). Both were listed as NOT FOUND until this morning. I see they both have info now.

SSI's info just says "shipping info received."  I assume that means they just printed a shipping label two days ago. Not good SSI. 

Keravada says it was shipped Priority 2 day: What kind of tracking info is this? It's not even in order. I don't think I will receive anything in no two days (from the shipping date) either.



DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION

December 6, 2013 , 9:22 pm
Processed through USPS Sort Facility	
HOUSTON, TX 77201 

December 7, 2013
Electronic Shipping Info Received	

December 6, 2013 , 7:05 pm
Dispatched to Sort Facility	
CYPRESS, TX 77429 

December 6, 2013 , 3:43 pm
Acceptance	
CYPRESS, TX 77429


----------



## denise44 (Dec 7, 2013)

So my packages from Hairveda, Bask and Curlmart arrived yesterday evening. Now I'm up deciding what to use first. So many decisions.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone received their orders from SSI or DB?


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 7, 2013)

*I got my Obia naturals on Wednesday, Hydratherma natural on friday and my Qhemet is out for delivery today. The only things I am waiting on is SSI and HH.*


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

**SaSSy** said:


> Has anyone received their orders from SSI or DB?



Sassy, I received my shipping notices from SSI and DB yesterday and it says delivery on Monday.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I received my shipping notice from hydro quench.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> *I placed my 1st order w/them during their pre-BF sale 11/20/13. They shipped 11/26/13 and I received my order 11/29/13. *
> 
> *Y'all should've received your orders by now and they can't use the "bad weather" as an excuse 'cause it just started wrecking havoc this week; not back in Nov. They're out of MD right? Has the bad weather affected MD, yet?
> 
> I wonder what's their problem???!!!*



@Pompous Blue @cutenss

I placed my Duafe Naturals on November 19th...... 

It still says: "Still Processing" whatever that means.

I just contacted them about my order after reading this.erplexed


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue @cutenss
> 
> I placed my Duafe Naturals on November 19th......
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair
Pompous Blue
cutenss

I ordered on 11/19 and I received my order around the end of November. Sorry, I can't remember the exact date but I do know it was either the day before or the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

Rozlewis

Where my 'Stuff' At?


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 7, 2013)

I haven't received anything from SSI


----------



## veesweets (Dec 7, 2013)

Got my purabody shipping notice last night. 
I'm just waiting on bask order #2 and hairveda, everything else has arrived


----------



## **SaSSy** (Dec 7, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> I haven't received anything from SSI



Me either, and I ordered both from DB and SSI at midnight BF. I'm going to wait and give them until Tuesday to send me some kind of info.


----------



## McQuay30 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone heard from Bask?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

McQuay30

I received my b.a.s.k. earlier this week.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 7, 2013)

I need my bask by next Saturday. I have a Xmas party and I want to be smelling good and pampered.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## cutenss (Dec 7, 2013)

I already sent Duafe an email on December 5th (Thursday).  I do not want to keeping emailing them about my stuff, when they already have my money.  Send me my stuff, or refund me, simple


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

cutenss

Yeah. Right.

Where's our stuff?  Or.... Our Money?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

@cutenss

We ordered the same thing. One w & one w/o.

 No Response uh?


----------



## cutenss (Dec 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> We ordered the same thing. One w & one w/o.
> 
> No Response uh?



No IDareT'sHair.  And p's me off even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Tell me something.  If I had a FB, I would contact them that way as well.  I will send my last email, and the I am calling my bank.  Aint (yes I said aint)  nobody got time for this.  I could have ordered my OBIA, which is another product I want to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

cutenss

What's really sad is...as you've read from the other Posters their stuff is really good.

Poor Customer Service.  

And they have a really scaled back  list of product offerings, so it shouldn't be that complicated....


----------



## missyanne (Dec 7, 2013)

Ummmm any one got a shipping notice from hairveda


----------



## cutenss (Dec 7, 2013)

Well after the wait to get, it better be  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

cutenss

Chile...they only got 3 or 4 products, so I'm not understanding......


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> McQuay30  I received my b.a.s.k. earlier this week.



I received mine today. Everything smells amazing!! I am so glad I purchased from her..


----------



## Meridian (Dec 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, so I received shipping noticed from SSI and Keravada on the 5th (two days ago). Both were listed as NOT FOUND until this morning. I see they both have info now.
> 
> SSI's info just says "shipping info received."  I assume that means they just printed a shipping label two days ago. Not good SSI.
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Keravada arrived today.  She upgraded me to 6x for the Rwandan coffee and fenugreek oils.  I was expecting the bottles to be a little bigger.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 7, 2013)

nmartin20 said:
			
		

> I received mine today. Everything smells amazing!! I am so glad I purchased from her..



What did you order?

Yummy, yummy, Bask.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Update on Keravada and SSI: Tracking is working now and in order. Both will be delivered Monday.


----------



## Wenbev (Dec 7, 2013)

Out of all the stuff I ordered from BF sales, I only received the Keravada order (on Wednesday) No shipping notices or anything from SSI, Karen's BB or Darcys erplexed kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2013)

My BASK-Came

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 7, 2013)

Kyra's Ultimate came today


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue @cutenss
> 
> I placed my Duafe Naturals on November 19th......
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair I hope they respond soon! Was your order small?


Rozlewis said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> @Pompous Blue
> @cutenss
> 
> I ordered on 11/19 and I received my order around the end of November. Sorry, I can't remember the exact date but I do know it was either the day before or the day after Thanksgiving.


Did you order a lot? I did.

(4) Whipped Amla Frosting
(2) Naturals Moisturizing Tea Conditioner Spray
(2) Natural Hair Elixir Oil
(2) Flax Seed Styling Custard 

LOL....I blame IDareT'sHair for making me order 4 of the Amla Frostings. She raved about it. And to be honest I'm not mad at her....This stuff feels good!!! And I like that it's a multi-use product. Pre-poo, DC, LI, sealant and body moisturizer,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

@Pompous Blue

Isn't that Amala Delightful? 

 I'm glad you got x4 Blue.

Has our "Honorary" PJ tried them yet?

I ordered x2 of those. x1 with Fragrance and x1 w/o.

I hope it comes soon. They haven't responded to my inquiry. 

I ordered 11/19.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Isn't that Amala Delightful?
> 
> ...


@IDareT'sHair DH hasn't tried it yet. I'm squirreling them away for me! He's got lots of other products that work for him!!! This is my jewel.

I'm waiting to hear how and how soon they answer your inquiry before ordering any more Amla Frosting. 'Cause I like that they now have flat-rate shipping - $6.75. I paid $13.35 for my 11-20-13 order. 

And is $5 the regular price for the Amla Frosting? Also, I see they have the 16 oz refill for $15. The $5 jar is 4 oz. I know Imma whip through that with the quickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

Pompous Blue

I got Duafe from Lita 

My 1st order with them was the Amala Frosting.  This is my 2nd order of Amala Frosting.

Yeah, I'd get the Refill for $15.00.  I didn't see that.  

I'm heavy-handed and whip right through products.

I do want to try their DC'er at some point.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pompous Blue
> 
> I got Duafe from Lita
> 
> ...


Well then THANKS Lita.

IDareT'sHair I May order the DC if I decide to order the 16 oz Frosting refill. 'Cause like I say I know Imma whip through those 4 oz jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

@Pompous Blue

Yeah, that DC'er has some wonderful ingredients.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm kinda PO with Duafe right now. I sent an email and no response! I mean it was slow shipping last time but this here is getting on my nerves!!! I ordered 5 jars and I'm hoping I love this stuff as much as I do the conditioner base! Goodness! I have most of BF orders and I'm still waiting on this Whipped Amla! I was impressed with my last order so after reading I think IDareT'sHair reviews th pj in me couldn't resist  

But I'm bout to send another email!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

Hibiscus30

Please keep me posted.  

They have not responded to mine either or cutenss.  

Other folks got their stuff within Days of ordering.  I'm not understanding.

Hmpf.erplexed  They better get to Whippin' that Amala STAT.

#whipped-delightful-deliciousness


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Well then THANKS Lita.
> 
> IDareT'sHair I May order the DC if I decide to order the 16 oz Frosting refill. 'Cause like I say I know Imma whip through those 4 oz jars.



Pompous Blue This stuff is really good,I like the tex,melts right in & it's a nice skin moisturizer after a hot bath..IDareT'sHair likes it too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't find Duafe's deep conditioner. It was there a couple of weeks when I looked...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 9, 2013)

The only hair order I placed was Hairveda and I haven't heard anything from he accept that the order was received.

But I'll tell you what,  I felt good that I went to her facebook page and there is not one post after black Friday, which means she's probably busy.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 9, 2013)

I am waiting for hairveda too. No updates yet maybe Monday or Tuesday#


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 9, 2013)

My L.A.C.E. Naturals order has shipped.


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody get the BF Curl Collection yet?


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2013)

Renewed1 did you get an update from hydro quench. My status is the same. Order complete?

Anyone else received hydro quench order yet that ordered on 11/27 and beyond?

I'm getting impatient. 

Oh and drvita also.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30
> 
> Please keep me posted.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
So I received an email from Duafe stating they ran behind with Amla but supplies are in and they will ship back order out this week!...I am glad they responded because I had planned to pull plug on them TODAY!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 9, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> I can't find Duafe's deep conditioner. It was there a couple of weeks when I looked...


CodeRed
Look under the tab "Ingredients"...if you are referring to the conditioner base


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 9, 2013)

Still waiting on HairVeda and for KeraVada to send me my missing item.

ETA: Got my KeraVada.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 9, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Renewed1 did you get an update from hydro quench. My status is the same. Order complete?
> 
> Anyone else received hydro quench order yet that ordered on 11/27 and beyond?
> 
> ...



My drvita order shipped on the 5th, didnt include any tracking info though


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 9, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Renewed1 did you get an update from hydro quench. My status is the same. Order complete?  Anyone else received hydro quench order yet that ordered on 11/27 and beyond?  I'm getting impatient.  Oh and drvita also.



bebezazueta they sent a shipping notice with no tracking info or anything.   Just an email notice that says shipped.  I'm going to email her today.

Shescentit hasn't sent me anything as of yer.


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 9, 2013)

Got shipping from Bobeam, SSI, and C&C. Hope something is waiting for me when I get home. Still nothing from Hairveda


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> bebezazueta they sent a shipping notice with no tracking info or anything.   Just an email notice that says shipped.  I'm going to email her today.  Shescentit hasn't sent me anything as of yer.



Thanks!  At least you got a shipping notice. 

I ordered shescentit last BF & it took too long to get my products. So I moved on. SMH!


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 9, 2013)

Still waiting on LACE to send me a shipping notice.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh I might not see Bask prods until next week if it takes the full 10 business days to process and ship.

No idea about Brown Butter Beauty.  I never did see a holiday shipping estimate.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2013)

Renewed1 looks like my shipment got returned back to her undeliverable?  I verified my shipping address and it's correct. I used paypal and it worked for the other orders I placed. I didn't even know that is was "shipped" supposedly. SMH!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 9, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> Ugh I might not see Bask prods until next week if it takes the full 10 business days to process and ship.
> 
> No idea about Brown Butter Beauty.  I never did see a holiday shipping estimate.



10 business days?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Renewed1 looks like my shipment got *returned back to her undeliverable?*  I verified my shipping address and it's correct. I used paypal and it worked for the other orders I placed. I didn't even know that is was "shipped" supposedly. SMH!



*side eye*


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 9, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Renewed1 looks like my shipment got returned back to her undeliverable?  I verified my shipping address and it's correct. I used paypal and it worked for the other orders I placed. I didn't even know that is was "shipped" supposedly. SMH!



bebezazueta that doesn't mAke sense. Did she contact you at all? 

 I just noticed my email was sent as undeliverable, let me try her website.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2013)

Froreal3 & Renewed1 she sent me an email with a screenshot of my order to verify my address. I used paypal so I know my address is correct but I checked anyway. I did not see any info pertaining to the package being returned undeliverable. I've been at this address 2 years and had no issues. 

I emailed her back saying the address was good. Waiting on a response. . .  

Hydro quench, I'm trying to support. Please help a sista out.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 9, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> 10 business days?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Yes the FB page said to allow up to 10 business days for sales orders to ship.  It's on the site too under Shipping & Returns info.

I noticed too late though boo.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 9, 2013)

I sent them a final email (Duafe) asking them to refund me my money.  I will take you all word for how wonderful their stuff is, but I will pass.  This is the third vendor that has lost or not sent me my merchandise, in the last two weeks.  I am just really, really, really, not in the mood for any of this $#it.  Just send my money. I just got off the phone getting a refund from a vendor (not hair related).  But that was really UPS fault, but still.

I am not in the mood


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

SheScenIt is here.


----------



## ronie (Dec 9, 2013)

So i received a duplicate order from Darcys. 2 separate boxes, same exact items (3 deep conditioning masks). When i checked my account, i only got charged once. Yessssssss .
Nah, i sent her a facebook message so i can return them or get charged for them.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 9, 2013)

cutenss

Gee, has it even been a full two weeks?


----------



## Lita (Dec 9, 2013)

*SSI-Came & the juicy berry frosting smells..Yummy..I applied some on my hand..I like the texture of the Co/wash will give a complete review this week..

*Natty-Came to..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> *So I received an email from Duafe stating they ran behind with Amla but supplies are in and they will ship back order out this week!...*I am glad they responded because I had planned to pull plug on them TODAY!


 
Hibiscus30 cutenss

 I received a response to my *3rd e-mail* as well, with the same information...............


----------



## Jadi (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I got my curlformers today, no Bask yet.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just waiting on Hairveda, which I'm gonna go ahead and assume will take quite a while to ship. So worth the wait though, so many of my holy grails are from that line.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 9, 2013)

ronie said:


> So i received a duplicate order from Darcys. 2 separate boxes, same exact items (3 deep conditioning masks). When i checked my account, i only got charged once. Yessssssss .
> Nah, i sent her a facebook message so i can return them or get charged for them.



Guuuuuuuuuuurl you are better than me


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 9, 2013)

Recieved SheScentit, Kizuri, Happy Nappy Honey and Mozeke today. I didn't get a shipping notice from She Scent It, Happy Nappy or Mozeke... they just arrived. Same with Curlmart... Still waiting on Afroveda and Koils By Nature.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 9, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> @CodeRed
> Look under the tab "Ingredients"...if you are referring to the conditioner base


 
Hibiscus30

Thanks


----------



## cutenss (Dec 9, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> cutenss
> 
> Gee, has it even been a full two weeks?



gorgeoushair I placed my order on 11-22-13.  You do the math.  And I have not received ANY return emails.  I have sent two.

So what would do?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Received Keravada and SheScentIt. Waiting on Silk Dreams.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2013)

Received most of my orders from Black Friday/Cyber Monday:

Silky Cocoon, Komaza Care, SheScentit, Qhemet Biologics, Hairitage Hydration, BASK, Blensblend, Silky Wraps, Donna Marie, Curl Mart, Annabelle's Perfect Blends, KeraVada, AfroVeda

Shipped but not received:
Pura Body Naturals, Claudie's, 

Has not Shipped:
Lace Naturals


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2013)

Received komaza protein strengthener today. I will try it out this weekend with a Rollerset.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 9, 2013)

> I received a response to my *3rd e-mail* as well, with the same information...............



Why did it take sending emails after another before a response...see just as well as they sent a reply after the fact to explain the supply situation, they could have easily sent that out a week ago! Goodness! I'm pretty stock up with products and once used up or my cabinet gets low I will definitely regroup and get this pj'ism under control! I have products I love but I'm leaving some of these vendors in 2013.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 9, 2013)

SEMO said:


> 11/28 - ordered Purabody Naturals (received shipping notice, but no info. available on the tracking #, only the label may have been created)
> 
> 11/29 - ordered Jane Carter (same as above)
> 
> ...




My orders from Purabody Naturals and Jane Carter both came today.  I just washed my hair yesterday, so I'll have to wait a couple days to try most of the products.  But I did rub a little of the cupuacu butter from PBN and some  of the Nourish and Shine from JC on my hair.

I think I will like both butters, but I have to say that I'm in love with the smell of the Nourish and Shine (light grapefruit scent).  And the N&S did add incredible shine to my hair (more than the cupuacu butter).  But these are just my first impressions from putting a bit of each on dry hair.

Sadly, my order from B.A.S.K. still just says "Awaiting Fulfillment."  So it may be awhile before I can try any of their stuff (including the hair butter I got from them).


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 10, 2013)

My BASK shipped today. And as promised they refunded me the shipping from my second order.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 10, 2013)

LACE shipped yesterday. Waiting on tracking info to update.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 10, 2013)

No news from hydroquench or Shescenti or hairveda.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 10, 2013)

I ordered quite a bit this year. I have only heard so far from Purabody. So lets see how long this all will take: 

PreBF sale 11/8 smh:
Hairitage Hydration
Carrot Cake
Pink Lemon Berry
Liquid Gold Cake Batter
Sorrel Spritzer
ACV Poo Bar

BF:
Mozeke
2 Amla Herbal Infusion
Carrot Protein Mask                   
Coconut Kokum Hair Milk
Mango Butter Blend
2 babassu creams

Purabody
2 Chocolate Smoothie DC
Sapote hair milk
Mango scalp butter
Cupuacu hair butter

Shescentit
2 Tahitian Vanilla and Coconut leave in
Coco Creme leave in  
Brazil Nut Buttercream
Juicy Berry Buttercream    
Carrot and Pumpkin seed defrizzier
Coconut Sorbet     
Buriti Hair milk
Banana Brulee DC

Hairveda
Asha Omega oil     
Jardin oil
Whipped Creme
Sitrinillah DC  
Red Satin Moisturizer
Avosoya oil      
2 Hydra Silica

Cream & Coco    
Green tea Guava milk
Holiday Glaze cranberry cookie scent
Holiday Glaze peach cobbler scent
Martini Mist (Island punch)
Martini Mist (Himalayian goji)
Shea Buttercream blueberry cobbler  
Shea Buttercream strawberry red velvet


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 10, 2013)

*Received:*
Henna Sooq
Pretty Antoinette
KeraVada
Komaza
Swanson's Vitamins

*Shipping Notice:*
BonBon's Cheveux 
HairVeda

*No Word From:*
Eboni Curls

I placed an order from CM the other day with the free shipping deal, because they had the DB Whip in stock that everyone keeps talking about, so I'm waiting on CM, too.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 10, 2013)

CeeLex33 said:


> I ordered quite a bit this year. I have only heard so far from Purabody. So lets see how long this all will take:
> 
> PreBF sale 11/8 smh:
> Hairitage Hydration
> ...


Your list is amazing!!! Lol


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 10, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Your list is amazing!!! Lol



Lolol! Yeah, I kinda went HAM this year by accident too. The sales were just so good!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2013)

Blaine, WA is all of 20 feet long. Why is it taking a day for my packages to get from the post office to my box down the street?


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 10, 2013)

All my packages have been signed, sealed, and delivered! 

I cannot wait for Saturday.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 10, 2013)

I have yet to receive anything from Brown Beauty Butter Shop... The only thing I received was PayPal sending me a notification of payment sent. 

Getting annoyed!!!


----------



## ThickRoot (Dec 10, 2013)

Only hair products I purchased are two jars of Bask Vanilla Whiskey Soak, I know WOW! I have SO much stuff to be used up it would've been wrong. All my stuff is natural and I have to use it or lose it. 

I got 3 bask body scrubs, love them! And a ton of makeup lol, that's where the money went this year for sure. 

Bask hasn't shipped yet, today is 12/10. I'll check in with her tomorrow.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 10, 2013)

Kizuri is at my mom's house
Still waiting om Soultanicals
Claudies will ship tomorrow
Pomade shipped


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 10, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Received most of my orders from Black Friday/Cyber Monday:
> 
> *Silky Cocoon*, Komaza Care, SheScentit, Qhemet Biologics, Hairitage Hydration, BASK, Blensblend, Silky Wraps, Donna Marie, Curl Mart, Annabelle's Perfect Blends, KeraVada, AfroVeda
> 
> ...



Rozlewis 

_"Harpo who dis bonnet?"_  Did they have a BF/CM sale?  If so, how much was the discount.  I need a full review!  let me know if the band rubs on your hairline!  This is the first that I've seen this vendor!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> _"Harpo who dis bonnet?"_  Did they have a BF/CM sale?  If so, how much was the discount.  I need a full review!  let me know if the band rubs on your hairline!  This is the first that I've seen this vendor!



MileHighDiva, you are so crazy. I love it.

I think I have tried almost every bonnet known to woman.

Anyway, I purchased the Braid/Loc Wrap. I have no used it yet but I wanted something that I could use to keep my hair straight. I think the prices were marked down 25%. I have purchased bonnets form them in the past and they are very nice, roomy, not too tight, stay on my head, and embellished with a nice stone in the center. Wearing it now as a matter-of-fact.

I have tried the BonBon Cheveux Hard Candy and silk bonnets also. In the beginning this bonnet was very nice. I purchased the one that was double lined. It was nice and thick due to the double lining, not too tight, and state don all night. However, over time from the oil applied to my hair the bonnet and Hard Candy bonnet loosened until it no longer fits my head. I purchased three sets in different colors. I contacted the owner and she basically said with oil the elastic can loosen but after washing it should gain its elasticity. Not the case for me. Again I had three different sets so I did not overuse them and washing them did not increase the elasticity. I had the same problem with all 3 sets.

Pretty Antoinette bonnets are nice as well. I have a small head because they were a little loose on me. During her next sale I plan to purchase a Silk Sleep Cap and see how that works.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 10, 2013)

Rozlewis Thx!  Let me know the next time the have a sale at Silky Cocoon.  I collect hair lingerie.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 10, 2013)

Got my stuff from belle butters and curlformers. Just got a shipping notice from SSI. Waiting on Donna Marie. Got an email that something from a supply company got damaged and my order is delayed but they gonna send me a hair whip for my patience so guess have no problem waiting a few more days.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva, From Silk Cocoon I purchased a silk lined bun donut. I use them for my daughter and myself. I will let you know when she has another sale. She also sells silk covers for sponge rollers (my next purchase) and other hair lingerie.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 10, 2013)

Black Friday was about me just simplifying my list of hair products. I ordered Obia Natural  products and I could not be more happier with the results!  After I've finished with my other products, I will be exclusively using Obia products only unless they go high on their prices! My favorite products are the Twist butter and the curl enhancing custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

DDTexlaxed

Don't sleep on the Moisture Crème.  (It's very nice). 

I also have the Spritz that gets great reviews but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## beloved1bx (Dec 10, 2013)

I received an email today from Hairveda today saying that my order was completed on 12/7. It didn't say it shipped and provided no tracking info. Is this normal? Because this email is useless to me and to me, my order isn't complete if it's not in my hands or at least en route.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 10, 2013)

I received my BonBonsCheveux bonnet yesterday in the mail.  I wore it last night.  I like it alot.  I looked cute in it 

Still no word from Duafe Naturals.  I even sent them a tweet, and I am not a twitter person.  I hope I did it right.  They suck royally


----------



## g.lo (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone ordered from Entwine Couture during Bf or CM? I still get any notification from them, they are not replying to emails nor phone calls? I don't know what to think


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Anyone ordered from Entwine Couture during Bf or CM? I still get any notification from them, they are not replying to emails nor phone calls? I don't know what to think



I ordered from Entwine and got my stuff day b4 yesterday.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Dec 11, 2013)

ETA: Wrong thread


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2013)

Still nothing from HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

cutenss

And they probably won't respond. 

Look how long it took myself & Hibiscus30 to get a response. 

They probably think saying they ran short on supplies and fell behind...blah, blah, blah and would be shipping things out soon....is good enough.

Definitely not ready for Prime-Time and Heavy Sales Volume.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 11, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I ordered from Entwine and got my stuff day b4 yesterday.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Did you get any shipping notification at all?


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 11, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Anyone ordered from Entwine Couture during Bf or CM? I still get any notification from them, they are not replying to emails nor phone calls? I don't know what to think



I got a shipping notice on the 4th, but the package does not appear to have actually been shipped yet!  Same with Afroveda. I am waiting for evidence that the packages were actually mailed. Why print out a shipping receipt if you aren't going to ship for a week or longer?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone order Bask on CM and received a ship notice yet?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## g.lo (Dec 11, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> I got a shipping notice on the 4th, but the package does not appear to have actually been shipped yet!  Same with Afroveda. I am waiting for evidence that the packages were actually mailed. Why print out a shipping receipt if you aren't going to ship for a week or longer?



I have nothing, no notification and no answer to my email


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 11, 2013)

I ordered from Hairitage Hydrations and Hydroquench systems. No notifications or even emails saying they received my orders etc, which they did as the money has been taken out of my account already. I will never purchase anything during Black Friday again. I cold care less about savings, I want my products.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 11, 2013)

sparkle25 said:


> I ordered from Hairitage Hydrations and Hydroquench systems. No notifications or even emails saying they received my orders etc, which they did as the money has been taken out of my account already. I will never purchase anything during Black Friday again. I cold care less about savings, I want my products.




sparkle25 Have you been keeping up with the hairitage hydration thread over in the vendor section? It could possibly be a LONG while until you get your BF products from her. She's still working on the sales from the previous sale she had at the beginning of November


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm so done with these vendors and their "sales"...they reel you in knowing good and well they only have like ten jars of products made. Then...then they "run" out of supplies meanwhile they deposited your money into their business account...then!...you have to chase them down about your order that's now been 3 weeks ago since you ordered! 

You would think when they post a sale they would have products available! Especially some of their "most popular" items.

Looks like Entwine is another one who is bout to get on my nerves too...they send an email like 6 days ago... ain't moved since!...I need all my stuff by Monday next week if not I'm snatching my money right on back!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 11, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Did you get any shipping notification at all?



Yes ma'am I rcvd it on the 5th

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 11, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Anyone order Bask on CM and received a ship notice yet?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I got my notice yesterday.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 11, 2013)

sparkle25 said:


> I ordered from Hairitage Hydrations and Hydroquench systems. No notifications or even emails saying they received my orders etc, which they did as the money has been taken out of my account already. I will never purchase anything during Black Friday again. I cold care less about savings, I want my products.



Kinda feeling the same way!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 11, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Anyone order Bask on CM and received a ship notice yet?  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Still waiting on bask. People who ordered the same day got their notices as me. I emailed her again, but if my notice doesn't say shipped by Friday, I'm gonna  be really upset. 

This will be my last Black Friday purchases in a while. These vendors don't know how to keep backstock when they know their paypal will be exploding from purchases. It's not a lose lose to keep backstock during these times. Wishing I caught Qhemet now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Still waiting on bask. People who ordered the same day got their notices as me. I emailed her again, but if my notice doesn't say shipped by Friday, I'm gonna  be really upset.
> 
> This will be my last Black Friday purchases in a while. These vendors don't know how to keep backstock when they know their paypal will be exploding from purchases. It's not a lose lose to keep backstock during these times. Wishing I caught Qhemet now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



When I ordered from Bask direct last year and bask from Sage, I had my bask in 3 days from Sage. Bask direct took foreverrrrr. Same with DB. dB direct takes foreverrrrrr.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Still waiting on bask. People who ordered the same day got their notices as me. I emailed her again, but if my notice doesn't say shipped by Friday, I'm gonna  be really upset.  This will be my last Black Friday purchases in a while. These vendors don't know how to keep backstock when they know their paypal will be exploding from purchases. It's not a lose lose to keep backstock during these times. Wishing I caught Qhemet now.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I finally got a notice yesterday after sending her a message on another topic.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 11, 2013)

ronie said:


> So i received a duplicate order from Darcys. 2 separate boxes, same exact items (3 deep conditioning masks). When i checked my account, i only got charged once. Yessssssss .
> Nah, i sent her a facebook message so i can return them or get charged for them.



Score! 

If you want to sell a dc from your bounty please PM me! ronie


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 11, 2013)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I have yet to receive anything from Brown Beauty Butter Shop... The only thing I received was PayPal sending me a notification of payment sent.
> 
> Getting annoyed!!!



I finally got an e-mail yesterday.

It just says that the order shipped and will arrive in 2-3 days.

Short msg, no tracking info at all.


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 11, 2013)

Anybody heard from Hairveda? That is the only one that has not shipped for me!


----------



## ronie (Dec 11, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> Score!
> 
> If you want to sell a dc from your bounty please PM me! ronie



prettyinpurple. I emailed her, and sent her a facebook message about it to return the extra products. Before sending the message i sent her a friend request. She accepted the request, but did not respond to either message yet. So if we don't arrange some type of payment by sunday, i will just keep them as free, and i will gladly send you one. Just pay for shipping. Keep in touch.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2013)

Only item I haven't received from Cyber Monday/Black Friday is my Soultanicals.

I'll be waiting a minute probably.


----------



## beloved1bx (Dec 11, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Anybody heard from Hairveda? That is the only one that has not shipped for me!


 
I just got a shipping notice from them this morning. But there's no real tracking info yet. I'm hoping the info will update by tomorrow and it's on it's way, and this isn't another case of printing the label but not shipping the items for days. (I only ordered 2 cons)

BF/CB was my first foray into purchasing from online small business retailers and in the future I think I'm going to have to try to keep it local. I can't be bothered with all the wait times, horrendous shipping costs, unreliable customer service, etc. I haven't heard anything from PBN. I also ordered from HH and I'm scurred. Looks like that order may end in a refund seeing as people are predicting BF purchases won't show up til Feb.

ETA: i received a PBN shipping notification email this afternoon


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 11, 2013)

ronie said:


> prettyinpurple. I emailed her, and sent her a facebook message about it to return the extra products. Before sending the message i sent her a friend request. She accepted the request, but did not respond to either message yet. So if we don't arrange some type of payment by sunday, i will just keep them as free, and i will gladly send you one. Just pay for shipping. Keep in touch.



Thank you, that's super sweet.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ All the waiting zaps the initial excitement out of it. Everything I bought this BF, except for Sephora, were from small businesses. Everything else (body stuff, etc) shipped within days except the hair products. It is very annoying.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> ^^ All the waiting zaps the initial excitement out of it. Everything I bought this BF, except for Sephora, were from small businesses. Everything else (body stuff, etc) shipped within days except the hair products. It is very annoying.


Totally agree Ogoma.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 11, 2013)

This darn Priteva shipment better move by Friday or I'll be contacting Paypal. This is ridiculous. Will not order again.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 11, 2013)

This is why I usually don't participate in BF sales from unknown (to me) businesses. I remember one year when people didn't get their stuff until after Christmas.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 11, 2013)

@Saludable84

I got my BASK order yesterday. She must have had a LARGE volume of orders because she is usually on top of things. Don't give up on her (and her products) just yet! They are amazing! I hope you get your stuff soon though.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 11, 2013)

AgeinATL said:


> @Saludable84  I got my BASK order yesterday. She must have had a LARGE volume of orders because she is usually on top of things. Don't give up on her (and her products) just yet! They are amazing! I hope you get your stuff soon though.



She sounded frustrated in her email lol. 

Glad you see you out of lurk mode 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Mostly ALL of My Packages are somewhere "Lost In Translation"

Glad I started hauling before BF...

ETA: I did get my b.a.s.k. early one day last week but the other things I ordered Waaay before b.a.s.k. still has not arrived.

Still waiting on:
Duafe Naturals *ordered 11/19
CC's Naturals *received shipping notice*
HappyNappyHoney *received shipping notice*
Claudies *received shipping notice*
Brown Butter Beauty *received shipping notice*

Will probably continue to participate in BF Sales....it's the Thrill of the Deals.

I'll just have to put up with ship times.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 11, 2013)

Koils by Nature came today. Now only waiting on Afroveda. I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from them yet...


----------



## ronie (Dec 11, 2013)

Pura Body naturals cupuacu butter in tahitian vanilla, and murumuru hair milk in same scent BOGO free. 
This is my first purchase from the vendor, so i hope i love this stuff. I don't really care for the milk, but i have high hope for the butter.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> She sounded frustrated in her email lol.
> 
> *Glad you see you out of lurk mode*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
LOL! Girl, I'm tryin to do better!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2013)

Can't wait to get the rest of my items...Waiting for-

*Cream & Coco

*Texture Me Natural

*Claudies

*Healing Herbs By Rene

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 11, 2013)

Well...better late than never. LOL Here goes...

*MYHONEYCHILD*
Type 4 Hair Creme
Type 3 Hair Creme
Coconut Papaya Hair Paste Conditioner

*Obia Naturals*
Twist Whip Butter
2 Neem & TeaTree Shampoo Bars
3 Coconut Shea Shampoo Bars

*Liquid Gold*
Whipped Ginger Cream
3 Green Magic Creams

*Coastal Scents*
Black Soap
Shea oil
African Wild Honey
Palm Kernel Oil
1lb African Shea Butter

*Duafe Naturals*
Essence Sampler
[Essence:Baby Fresh]
[Essence 2:CAKE ]
[Essence 3:CARIBBEAN COCONUT]
[Essence 4:OCEAN]
[Essence 5:FRESH WATER]

Moisturizing Conditioner Base-16oz	
1lb Whipped Shea Body Butter Base		
Flax Seed Styling Custard-8oz		
Duafe Naturals Avocado and Agave Deep Conditioner
Essence Sampler
[Essence:Green Apple]
[Essence 2:CAKE ]
[Essence 3:CARIBBEAN COCONUT]
[Essence 4:OATMEAL, MILK & HONEY]
[Essence 5:FRESH WATER]

Essence Sampler
[Essence:Warm Vanilla Sugar]
[Essence 2:WARM VANILLA SUGAR]
[Essence 3:CARIBBEAN COCONUT]
[Essence 4ink Sugar Cookie]
[Essence 5INK SUGAR COOKIE]

Duafe Naturals Essence Fragrance Oil
[Essenceapaya Mango]
[Size:2 dram]

*Vitacost*
Aubrey HSR Conditioner
2 Dessert Essence Conditioners

*Purabody*
MuruMuru Moisture Milk
Sapote Hair Lotion
2 Capuacu Hair Butters

*Entwine Couture*
4oz Creme Jelly Styler
4oz Exotique Butter Creme

*Hairitage Hydrations*-pre BF sale
4oz Carrot Cake Frosting
4oz Jar Of Joe
4oz Caramel Frappucino

*DrVita*
Aubrey Organics Jojoba and Aloe Conditioner
Giovanni 2Chic Avocado & Olive Oil Hair Mask
Coconut Secret Raw Coconut Nectar

*Shee Be Kurlie*
I only ordered non hair products from her but she included samples(I'm assuming) of all her products.  I'm not talking sample sizes but full sizes.  Now that I think about it, maybe it was a mistake

Shea Butter and Aloe Shampoo Bar
SBK Creme All N One
Refresher Spray
Shea Butter Creme Pomade
Magic Oil Mix
Banana Creme Hair Pudding


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 11, 2013)

^^I've received all my orders except Duafe, Entwine, and DrVita.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 11, 2013)

gorgeoushair you were getting down with that pay nah button, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> ^^I've received all my orders except *Duafe,* Entwine, and *DrVita.*



gorgeoushair

 Still waiting on these too.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @gorgeoushair you were getting down with that pay nah button,
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF




 Not like I really wanted too cause I really wanted some B.a.s.k and some Qhemet.  Should of got some Hairveda and some more MyHoneyChild.  Had I know wht was going to be 40% off at B.a.s.k and knew what the Qhemet sale was going to be then I would have. LOL


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @gorgeoushair
> 
> Still waiting on these too.




Well, DrVita, I just ordered on Dec 5 so it hasn't been too long.  I've received my tracking info from Entwine but it's not being updated....


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel some of these vendors don't have their ingredients on hand to make the products.  There is no way it should take 3 weeks for me to receive any of my orders.


----------



## Rnjones (Dec 11, 2013)

Still waiting on Darcy's. Account says shipped but never received a shipping notice. If it doesn't come tomorrow, I will send an email.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my shipping notice for Bask yesterday!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2013)

Healing Herbs By Rene-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 11, 2013)

Rnjones said:


> Still waiting on Darcy's. Account says shipped but never received a shipping notice. If it doesn't come tomorrow, I will send an email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Rnjones 
My order was shipped 12/05/13 and received today.


Still waiting on MahoganyNaturals. Marie Dean will ship 12/20/13. These are my final BF/CM orders.

Does anyone know if LUSH is having a Xmas sale? or after XMAS?


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 12, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I feel some of these vendors don't have their ingredients on hand to make the products.  There is no way it should take 3 weeks for me to receive any of my orders.



I emailed Hydroquench and I was told that my package should arrive Saturday. 

Try shooting her an email.


----------



## melisandre (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today for my Shescentit order that I placed on Black Friday. On the website, it does say that the products take 1-2 weeks to ship. So, it's within that time frame.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I feel some of these vendors don't have their ingredients on hand to make the products.  There is no way it should take 3 weeks for me to receive any of my orders.



If they are going to have a sale, why can't they sell what they have OR LIMIT ORDERS?????

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## missyanne (Dec 12, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> If they are going to have a sale, why can't they sell what they have OR LIMIT ORDERS?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I'm guessing they use the money from the sales to reup their supplies.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2013)

missyanne said:


> I'm guessing they use the money from the sales to reup their supplies.



But,
That isn't how you do business.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Dec 12, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I feel some of these vendors don't have their ingredients on hand to make the products.  There is no way it should take 3 weeks for me to receive any of my orders.



They keep trying to do this "fresh, made to order" thing versus having enough back up stock ready to go. I love fresh products as much as the next person, but I don't think having back stock for 2 weeks prior to the sale is going to kill anyone lol 

Black Friday is the same time every year, people need to start being more prepared. 3 weeks is the max I want to wait, unless they explicitly state  before the sale begins that its going to be longer so I can make an informed decision.


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2013)

I wish vendors wouldn't print shipping labels/with tracking..And Nonthing moves for over a week....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PJaye (Dec 12, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> If they are going to have a sale, why can't they sell what they have OR LIMIT ORDERS?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF




Personally, doing this would piss me off as a consumer.  I really dislike it when vendors run out of stock mid-sale, or place limits on my purchases.  

IMO, it's unreasonable to expect prompt shipping during extremely high volume sale promotions, particularly from small merchants that offer handmade/hand mixed items.  I give vendors a full calendar month, or twenty business days, to process my order before I become concerned.  Anything less than that is viewed as a bonus.  Given the great promotions that were offered this year, it would be nice if they were given a bit of slack with respect to processing and shipping orders.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2013)

PJaye said:
			
		

> Personally, doing this would piss me off as a consumer.  I really dislike it when vendors run out of stock mid-sale, or place limits on my purchases.
> 
> IMO, it's unreasonable to expect prompt shipping during extremely high volume sale promotions, particularly from small merchants that offer handmade/hand mixed items.  I give vendors a full calendar month, or twenty business days, to process my order before I become concerned.  Anything less than that is viewed as a bonus.  Given the great promotions that were offered this year, it would be nice if they were given a bit of slack with respect to processing and shipping orders.



I understand but some of these vendors bite off more than they can chew or are greedy. They need to limit themselves until they can go toe to toe with the big dogs.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my BASK shipping notice and my refund confirmation!

Hopefully I have BASK and BBB this weekend.

Then I'll be done with waiting on sales orders.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 12, 2013)

I still have no shipping notice or word from B.A.S.K. (ordered around 2 pm on 12/2) and my order status is still "awaiting fulfillment" when I check through their website.  Here's what their website says:



> *****HIGH VOLUME SITUATIONS (holiday sale promotions such as Mother's Day or Black Friday) will AUTOMATICALLY TAKE A MINIMUM OF 10 BUSINESS DAYS TO PROCESS!*  Business days do NOT include weekends nor US Federal holidays. These special turn-around time alerts during promotions are communicated "before, during, & after" each sale event - on every available channel (ETSY frontpage if applicable, b.a.s.k. Facebook, as well as baskbeauty.com pre-order confirmations before checkout). Therefore, email inquiries submitted to us pertaining to order/shipping statuses BEFORE the required turn-around time due date of 10 business days may not get answered.  Thank you in advance for understanding this!



I don't recall seeing a warning before I ordered that it would take a minimum of 10 days.  I would have remembered that.  I ordered on 12/2 mid-day and I know that some people who ordered just a few hours before I did got their products the next day even.  

Also, I don't really like the wording they used.  It feels condescending.  Especially the part where they say they may not answer people's inquires about their order, followed by a fake sounding, "thank you for understanding this!" which I can imagine being said with a snotty tone and eyeroll.

However, I'll wait til Tuesday (12/17) before contacting them about my order (to give them their full 10 business days).

But I think it's ironic that on the front page they're saying that 12/16 is the last day to order to receive items in time for Christmas.  How can they promise to get orders to people in that time frame, when people like me still haven't even had their Cyber Monday order processed?  Unless they aren't fulfilling orders on a first come first serve basis, and orders placed after the sale (at full price) are taking priority in some cases.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 12, 2013)

My BASK #2 shipped (ordered about 3:30 on Mon)
DrVita arrived  I'll be sticking to vitacost. My ACV and rosewater both leaked a little bit, and I don't like that I didn't receive a tracking number. 

Just waiting on Hairveda. Not expecting that to ship until next week anyway.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 12, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I understand but some of these vendors bite off more than they can chew or are greedy. They need to limit themselves until they can go toe to toe with the big dogs.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




I disagree, particularly as it relates to processing orders during high volume sale promotions.  IMO, some people's expectations are a bit too high on that score.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 12, 2013)

No they didn't publicize that shipping time well at all.  At least have it on the homepage.  I did see it on the shipping FAQ but it needs to be more prominent.

I happened to look at their FB page and they posted about the 10 business day wait, but it was after the sale ended iirc.

That part about not answering e-mails rubbed me the wrong way too .  The FB page has a more pleasant tone.

I don't understand how the 12/16 orders will get out before the New Year either.  FB page says orders will go out 12/17 and they're on vacation starting 12/20.  Some prods will be out of stock til January so maybe they don't expect many sales.

Now the FB page says all sales orders will ship by Saturday so I hope that happens for everyone else!



SEMO said:


> I still have no shipping notice or word from B.A.S.K. (ordered around 2 pm on 12/2) and my order status is still "awaiting fulfillment" when I check through their website.  Here's what their website says:
> 
> I don't recall seeing a warning before I ordered that it would take a minimum of 10 days.  I would have remembered that.  I ordered on 12/2 mid-day and I know that some people who ordered just a few hours before I did got their products the next day even.
> 
> ...



ETA: I placed a second order with them and I knew the 10 day shipping was based from the date of that order.  But again I had to learn that on FB, not the site.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 12, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I disagree, particularly as it relates to processing orders during high volume sale promotions.  IMO, some people's expectations are a bit too high on that score.



I don't think my expectations are too high. I got my oyinhandmade and my qhemets biologics soon after BF. I think some people have low expectations because they are dealing with black businesses. Too many are doing it the right way for me to wait 30 days for an order when other black businesses can send it out within a few days. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PJaye (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^We can agree to disagree.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrong thread.  This was not a purchase from BF/SBS/CM.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 12, 2013)

SEMO said:


> I still have no shipping notice or word from B.A.S.K. (ordered around 2 pm on 12/2) and my order status is still "awaiting fulfillment" when I check through their website.  Here's what their website says:



SEMO When I ordered, I had to check a box that stated it will take *up to* 10 business days. The '_*at a minimum*_' seems to be a new update.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 12, 2013)

No Bask yeterplexed, I got everything else I ordered. Except for the flat iron, I took it out my cart. I'll wait for an other deal.

 Never mind, wrong one. I think I order bask early this month.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 12, 2013)

SEMO said:


> I* still have no shipping notice or word from B.A.S.K.* (ordered around 2 pm on 12/2) and my order status is still "awaiting fulfillment" when I check through their website. Here's what their website says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What?! I didn't see that also, it takes time I know. The only thing I got is an invoice/receipt. No other notice yet.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 12, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I disagree, particularly as it relates to processing orders during high volume sale promotions.  IMO, some people's expectations are a bit too high on that score.



There are handmade companies that do get things out on time and have consistently done so. I think all it takes is proper planning.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Received most of my orders from Black Friday/Cyber Monday:
> 
> Silky Cocoon, Komaza Care, SheScentit, Qhemet Biologics, Hairitage Hydration, BASK, Blensblend, Silky Wraps, Donna Marie, Curl Mart, Annabelle's Perfect Blends, KeraVada, AfroVeda
> 
> ...



All BF orders have been received. Yipee!!


----------



## g.lo (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally Entwine has arrived!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 12, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I emailed Hydroquench and I was told that my package should arrive Saturday.  Try shooting her an email.



I did.  We actually lives in the same state and my product arrived today.


----------



## Lita (Dec 12, 2013)

Texture Me Natural-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my SSI and everything smells divine. I'm a happy camper


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 13, 2013)

I didn't get many hair products on Black Friday weekend. I stocked up on my fave for braidouts, curly butter from Bee Mine along with their avocado conditioner at 40% off. Yay!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone still waiting on their SSI order?


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 13, 2013)

Still waiting on hairveda.

HQ, CD, KC, and CC's all came without a problem.  Just my two scents, I don't become concerned until twenty days a have past.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 13, 2013)

My BASK items arrived at the local sort facility last night.  Should be out for delivery today!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Anyone still waiting on their SSI order?



 Yep still waiting on my SSI, Brown Butter andd Purabody. I expected  all items I got on Black Friday woud take awhile. I got shipping notice.from Brown butter and Purabody but no shipping notice from SSI.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2013)

Healthb4Length said:


> Yep still waiting on my SSI, Brown Butter andd Purabody. I expected  all items I got on Black Friday woud take awhile. I got shipping notice.from Brown butter and Purabody but no shipping notice from SSI.



Thanks...at least I'm in good company .


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Daufe is having a end of the year sale ends Monday night/store will close & reopen next year....Hope folks received their Bf/Cyber Monday orders.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Still no word from-

*Claudies

*MNB-Owe me other item...I only received partial shipment

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^How da'hell is Duafe having a year end blow out sale! They're claiming to have run out of Amla so they had back orders (from 11/20) to ship out this week! Have not received a shipping notice as of yet! They can keep that Amla and anything else! I'm a little warm with them now!!...Goodness! They not ready for yet another sale!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 13, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:
			
		

> ^^^How da'hell is Duafe having a year end blow out sale! They're claiming to have run out of Amla so they had back orders (from 11/20) to ship out this week! Have not received a shipping notice as of yet! They can keep that Amla and anything else! I'm a little warm with them now!!...Goodness! They not ready for yet another sale!!



Xmas money.

 Mo'money Mo'money Mo'money

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 13, 2013)

Exactly!...seems like some of these vendors are trying their best to pimp their customers! Geesh Louise! I'm to a point I will pay regular price for a few lines (tried, trusted, & been around for more than a hot second) these pop up shops with these frequent sales are becoming too trendy for me!!


----------



## missyanne (Dec 13, 2013)

coolhandlulu said:


> Still waiting on hairveda.
> 
> HQ, CD, KC, and CC's all came without a problem.  Just my two scents, I don't become concerned until twenty days a have past.



I got all my stuff except Hairveda, mind you I sent an email and the response was my order would be shipped that day.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a Hairveda Shipping Notification.

I got the email from Duafe. I did place an order with them, but after reading that email and the extreme slowness with shipping, I think I will make my order my last one and stick with SheScentIt and Camille Rose.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 13, 2013)

I received my Bask order just now.  Once again im very pleased with Bask.  Items were well packaged.  Pleased with the scents on the body products I tried for thr first time as well!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 13, 2013)

Received an email from Hairveda that my order was complete,  but I don't have any products and no tracking number.  Waiting on a response.


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Healing Herbs By Rene-Came

*Everything smells & feels yummy..

I already put some Biotin cream on my scalp/nice tingle & it smells like lavender..This is a Co/Wash con...

The coffee mocha is very slippery/bottles dropped out of my hand..Can't wait to try it on my hair...You see the herbs/coffee grinds too.

The Moringa,smells like candy & the color is green..Can see all the herbs..Can't wait to use it..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> ^^^How da'hell is Duafe having a year end blow out sale! They're claiming to have run out of Amla so they had back orders (from 11/20) to ship out this week! Have not received a shipping notice as of yet! They can keep that Amla and anything else! I'm a little warm with them now!!...Goodness! They not ready for yet another sale!!



Hibiscus30 That's what I said...They need to fill existing orders first...I mean,FIRST!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Claudies-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Jadi (Dec 13, 2013)

Bask where art thou?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my tracking no. from Bask but no movement on the package.  Sigh I hate when companies print shipping labels but don't mail right away.

It says 2 day priority shipping so it needs to get here by Monday latest.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 13, 2013)

Still waiting on Afroveda... good thing I have many things to use in the meantime.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 13, 2013)

jbwphoto1 said:


> My package from NaturelleGrow came today. It's big and heavy. There's no way all of this is fitting under the bathroom sink with everything else, so I may have to try the other bathroom.
> 
> Yesterday I got my package from NJoy and it was missing a couple of things. She has already taken care of it, updated my online shipping information and has the remainder of my order on the way. That will be the last of my BF/SBS/CM shopping.
> 
> Off Topic: Still wondering if I'm keeping this Coach bag. The dimensions listed online were smaller, so the bag is HUGE.


 
I got the other two items from Njoy and for my inconvenience, she also sent the purifying co-wash.  I will give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Bask where art thou?



Probably in the same place as my Shescentit and hairveda orders.


----------



## missyanne (Dec 13, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Received an email from Hairveda that my order was complete,  but I don't have any products and no tracking number.  Waiting on a response.



Same dang response I got.


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 13, 2013)

missyanne said:


> Same dang response I got.


Hairveda sent me a shipping notification without tracking information. It has been 2 weeks this is starting to get ridiculous .


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 13, 2013)

From Duafe's Site...at least she recognizes her slacking and is apologizing.

To my wonderful customers:

2013 has been a challenging year for me. With the pregnancy and birth of baby boy, there were a ton of things that I aspired to do but lacked the time, energy or assistance to bring to you. Not to mention I was out of African black soap and Shea butter for most of the year. This was the first time this has happened in the entire 7 years I have been in business. I know when to concede and right now, I need to take a mini break to get things together and come back rolling. Many of you are used to fast shipping times and superb customer service from me. I have to admit I have been slacking over the last few months and this is simply unacceptable to me.

In my current situation, I am really slow in regards to making product, filling orders and responding to both phone calls and emails. This will be improved along with an updated website experience, new reward and loyalty programs along with a few other suprises. I am committed to making sure that we are back on track when we come back to you.

For the first time ever, I am shutting down the website and discontinuing orders in an effort to not only catch up on backorders, but work on many of the things that have been put aside for the last year. I will take this time to work on new and improved products and offerings available in early 2014. I will also secure another Ghanaian importer to make sure I have quality black soap and shea butter again. In that effort, Duafe Naturals will be offline until early 2014 and will return with a transformed website and company offering exciting unique products, a few fan favorites, an updated website experience with useful tips and information, a reward program and more! Look for a Grand Re-Opening with an awesome sale to boot!

VIP customers, we will also be improving your program. If you have any special orders, I can still fit those in just send me an email. Just remember that I am using this time to catch up so there will still be a wait. ALL current orders and backorders will be worked on and shipped out as quickly as possible. We will not re-open the website until every order is filled, all customer inquiries answered/handled and all old and new products have been updated and ready for shipment.

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Hanukkah, Joyous Kwanzaa, Merry Christmas and overall happy holiday season. Please do me a small favor and respond to a brief survey about the products you will miss the most and those you would like us to keep. You can find the survey here.

I will keep you posted about our Grand Reopening via email and social media. I thank you all for your continued support during an important transition time for us! Oh I did want to mention that we made some Liquid Black Soap. We have a limited amount available this weekend. Thank you to everyone for your time, support and patience! Don't forget to follow us at the links below to stay updated.

Take 25% off sitewide with free shipping over $40. Use code: "endofyear". Last deal before we shut down until early 2014! Deal ends Monday, December 16 at midnight. Please allow a minimum of 1-2 weeks for shipment.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally got my Purabody order! Patiently awaiting my SSI and Brown Butter Beauty.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 13, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> When I ordered, I had to check a box that stated it will take *up to* 10 business days. The '_*at a minimum*_' seems to be a new update.



Wait this sounds familiar. 

My bad, I forgot about it.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh and I got my Brown Butter Beauty package today yay!

Bask should arrive on Monday, just got accepted for shipping this evening.


----------



## blackviolet (Dec 13, 2013)

Came today
BASK
whiskey soak
yam

Delivered yesterday
Texturemenaturally
orange/tangerine conditioner
HH
Pink lemon berry
mango colada

received last week
Shescentit
Blueberry Co wash
Juicy Berry leave in moisturizer
Forgot to post, got these last week
Duafe
Amla cream-2 

Hope everyone gets there orders soon

Dang what happened to this post: anyway I needmy last 2 items from cyber moday come on HH where's the carrot cake & deep C













































HH
pink lemon berry
mango colada

Still waiting on HH...............last 2 things from


----------



## cutenss (Dec 13, 2013)

Duafe Naturals needs their  kicked.  And I do not care who thinks what of that.  She is saying to me:  "I know I had orders but I refuse to ship in a timely manner.  I prefer to be on CP time.  But I need a little more money, so I am going to get it from you, by telling you that I am having yet another sale, before I break camp for a while."  Dueces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2013)

cutenss Hibiscus30

I just came in here to tell ya'll about that mess. 

How you gone have another Sale and you folks out here hanging.

I was going to file a PP Dispute last week, but went back through my records and noticed I didn't use PP.erplexed


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 13, 2013)

Girl!! That public announcement just add fuel to my fire of pissitivity! You gonna go public with that nonsense and I'm supposed to be okay with the fact that you got my [email protected] money and telling me you still plan to take your sweet time. But forgot that she is selling goods collecting money honey and post some ole lame excuse as to why products are not out...but then...then announce yet a "blowout" sale! 

Definitely a "never" purchase again list...I'm not loyal to vendors I'm loyal to MY money!!...and these vendors who have pending orders while posting yet another fabulous sale is on my "never purchase" list! Doggonit! IDareT'sHaircutenss


----------



## nrock (Dec 14, 2013)

Received: Bonbons Cheveux, DB,JCS,PBN.


Still waiting: HH, Hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@Hibiscus30

I will be letting them go too.erplexed 

This is only my 2nd time purchasing from them, so it's easy for me to let them go.

Even though that Amala Frosting is thebomb.com

 ETA: I sent another email yesterday, that was completely ignored.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2013)

Still waiting on my Shescentit order. I read somewhere on their site that it can take up to 15 business days to ship orders


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 14, 2013)

Girl they are ignoring emails uggggh! I'm too through with this vendor! I checked my account it has updated to "either already shipped or in final stages of preparation" well send me my stuff and stop playing around! I'm definitely done. This is my second and final order...no more of this can I stand! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> Girl they are ignoring emails uggggh! I'm too through with this vendor! *I checked my account it has updated to "either already shipped or in final stages of preparation"* well send me my stuff and stop playing around! I'm definitely done. *This is my second and final order...no more of this can I stand!*



@Hibiscus30

Lemme go check my Status right quick....

 ETA: Mine has been saying that for some time.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^ uggggh!! They not ready for primetime!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 14, 2013)

cutenss said:
			
		

> Duafe Naturals needs their  kicked.  And I do not care who thinks what of that.  She is saying to me:  "I know I had orders but I refuse to ship in a timely manner.  I prefer to be on CP time.  But I need a little more money, so I am going to get it from you, by telling you that I am having yet another sale, before I break camp for a while."  Dueces.



This is what really irks me. Do not have a sale without being ready. Do not have another sale without being done with the previous sale.


 It is like robbing Peter to pay Paul. I'll take the
Money from this sale to pay for the previous sale. Then I'll have another sale to pay for this sale. I won't have any supplies or anything I need until after all the sales are over. Rinse and repeat.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 14, 2013)

I need to start a rating thread for these vendors. Either by stars or numbers.

I am thinking of adding a poll or something.

I want to break it down into categories.  Customer service, quality of product,  shipping speed, how well the box was packed (bubble wrap, paper, peanuts) and price. ( I am sure I am missing something from the list.)

It seems as though the excuses from these vendors are piling up and getting out of hand.

 If a vendor has  5 stars (*****) for quality,  but 1 (*)star in shipping, and 1 (*) star in packaging   this would help me tremendously. I would probably move on to a different vendor.

Vendors do lurk here. Some do value their business and want to grow and improve. This might help them as well. They can see how we rate them and how their competition is rated.

Basically, I want to check ratings before I read our extensive and well written reviews of products. If they have a bunch of 1 stars I can just skip them entirely and move on to a vendor more deserving of my hard earned money.

Eta: I was dreaming when I wrote this. Forgive me if it goes astray.

Eta2: I am really half asleep on my phone and will need to edit and clarify later. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 14, 2013)

darn shame smh and Duafe was on my 'brands to try' list


----------



## melisandre (Dec 14, 2013)

melisandre said:


> I got my shipping notice today for my Shescentit order that I placed on Black Friday. On the website, it does say that the products take 1-2 weeks to ship. So, it's within that time frame.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF



My Shescentit order was delivered today. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 14, 2013)

My Texture Me Natural shipped yesterday, I'll have it Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@blackeyes31626

While my 1st order was incredibly slow, it came w/no cause for alarm. 

Even though "I" felt it took longer than it should have.

This is time it's just ridiculous, because their Sale started before BF/Cyber Monday etc.......

I guess I'll have to find my Ayurvedic Delicious Delightful Whippiness elsewhere.

@Pompous Blue

Let me know if you re-up on that Amala Frosting Refill so I can drool.


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 14, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I need to start a rating thread for these vendors. Either by stars or numbers.  I am thinking of adding a poll or something.  I want to break it down into categories.  Customer service, quality of product,  shipping speed, how well the box was packed (bubble wrap, paper, peanuts) and price. ( I am sure I am missing something from the list.)  It seems as though the excuses from these vendors are piling up and getting out of hand.  If a vendor has  5 stars (*****) for quality,  but 1 (*)star in shipping, and 1 (*) star in packaging   this would help me tremendously. I would probably move on to a different vendor.  Vendors do lurk here. Some do value their business and want to grow and improve. This might help them as well. They can see how we rate them and how their competition is rated.  Basically, I want to check ratings before I read our extensive and well written reviews of products. If they have a bunch of 1 stars I can just skip them entirely and move on to a vendor more deserving of my hard earned money.  Eta: I was dreaming when I wrote this. Forgive me if it goes astray.  Eta2: I am really half asleep on my phone and will need to edit and clarify later.   I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi I think shipping price should be in its own category as well, since it does take the fun out of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> *I think shipping price should be in its own category as well, since it does take the fun out of things.*



SoSwanky

 Doesn't it though?  I Agree.

 It snatches the life right out of a Good Sale. #dealbreaker


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not to mention I've paid more  for shipping...silly me thinking it will be priority! Lol! Yeah after the supplies come in to make the darn stuff then ONCE it's made (who knows when...at the discretion of mixtress) then filled and packed...then because silly me have paid for that high(er) shipping on 3 products)I still have to wait for them to get a UPS label then wait again for it to finally ship (5days later) smdh! 

IDareT'sHair my first order was slow but like you mentioned I wasn't all bothered too much then...but this is just too much! @pompousblue You were smart...when you do get your Amla it's enough to last a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@Hibiscus30



IKR? The 1st time I was thinking....Clawd this stuff is taking forever.  

But I didn't pay much attention to it. 

And it _finally_ arrived and all was well.

This time, it's just unacceptable. 

 Epecially when you are having a "Blow Out" "Shut Down 2013 Year End Sale"

And then the long explanation was just a bit much. 

And did nothing for me.

Just All the way around 'poor' CS. IMO. 

However, I am happy for those that got their stuff in a half-way timely manner.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 14, 2013)

I think next year I order some stuff from the PJs on LHCF.  I'm sure I would have received an order update or my products by now.

Yeah I'm over the long wait for natural products.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 14, 2013)

I got my BASK yesterday which completed all the packages I was waiting on. Only disappointment was Hairitage Hydration. Never again with her. Everyone else I had no issues with.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 14, 2013)

I picked up my Darcy's today and she sent me two 8 oz bottles when I ordered two 16 ozs. I will send her an email and I know she will rectify it, but I just wanted everything to be done with. Now I have one more thing to do.

It has been a very looong day. There was a two hour wait to cross the border and all the Canadians rushing to that small town to shop caused so much traffic. It took 40 minutes to drive half a mile down the major road. Bellingham residents must hate us. I know I would. The package holding place had a line down the block. It took over an hour for it to be our turn and I open my package to see the wrong order. Thankfully, I had ordered other things or I would have had a breakdown right there.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Let me know if you re-up on that Amala Frosting Refill so I can drool.


IDareT'sHair I had a temporary bout of insanity. When I found out they were having an end of the year sale, I started loading up my cart. It wouldn't let me check out with the free shipping. I X'd out and came over here to read that so-called apology....What the what???!!! What a lame excuse. People still waiting on products and you do another sale???!!!

My butt is puckered from the bad CS they're dishing out....So my sanity came back and I won't be re-ordering nothing....I now know that was a fluke I got my products in 9 days. I ain't 'bout waiting on no products from a vendor who don't care!!! 


Hibiscus30 said:


> @pompousblue You were smart...when you do get your Amla it's enough to last a while.


Hibiscus30 I have to thank @IDareT'sHair for her review of this product. This is what caused me to order from them. I got 4 jars of the Amla Frosting. I haven't tried it yet, but love the texture. And, yeah, that was my 1st and last time ordering from them.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2013)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> I picked up my Darcy's today and she sent me two 8 oz bottles when I ordered two 16 ozs. I will send her an email and I know she will rectify it, but I just wanted everything to be done with. Now I have one more thing to do.
> 
> It has been a very looong day. There was a two hour wait to cross the border and all the Canadians rushing to that small town to shop caused so much traffic. It took 40 minutes to drive half a mile down the major road. Bellingham residents must hate us. I know I would. The package holding place had a line down the block. It took over an hour for it to be our turn and I open my package to see the wrong order. Thankfully, I had ordered other things or I would have had a breakdown right there.



She should eat the cost and send it to you Canadian post, and include something free and a discount. She can afford to. That is really, really inconvenient. I know where Bellingham is, that is where we catch ferries or ship our cars up in Alaska. That is so inconvenient to drive way to the border, cross it and then go back and declare stuff and get your car inspected. 

Nooooo!!!!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

@Pompous Blue

Blue...Girl...I don't know what's wrong with all these Vendors sharing all their Personal Business. 

 Girl, (Is this the new trend?)

It's really making me 'less' sympathetic and turning me completely off from their Line.

(With the exception of a sudden death or catastrophic illness or acts of God) 

If you call yourself having a Business and if you Have A Sale, and Take People's Money....Just Do Your Job!

It's simple as that.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2013)

My big ol' bask order will be here Monday!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 15, 2013)

​Pompous Blue I'm not about that life! I'm sorry but I don't want to hear all these sob stories these vendors decided to go into business...they act like their customers owe them. No it's business only you produce and we pay...done!

IDareT'sHair yes I do empathize with those circumstances...but come on this trend of "airing their laundry out" is getting old with me. Just when I jump back on my pj'ism/healthy hair trip I am dealing with this here! Dagnabbit! (My ex-BigMomma used to say)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

Hibiscus30

I Agree Hibiscus!  

Girl....Black Friday come err year, so there shouldn't be any excuses or sob stories about running out of Supplies, Ingredients etc......

If you planned to have a Sale....then Dagnabbit (as your Ex-BigMomma would say) then you look good being prepared.

Otherwise, sit on the side-lines and watch how the "Real" Vendors get it done.

If you can't do it like Purabody and have it for 30 days, then have it like b.a.s.k. and just have it for 3 days.  

Or 24 hours.  Geebus You should know what you are able realistically do.

And stop having Sales when you have existing orders out there that hasn't been filled.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 15, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> She should eat the cost and send it to you Canadian post, and include something free and a discount. She can afford to. That is really, really inconvenient. I know where Bellingham is, that is where we catch ferries or ship our cars up in Alaska. That is so inconvenient to drive way to the border, cross it and then go back and declare stuff and get your car inspected.  Nooooo!!!!  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I ordered the larger size of the PSC and she sent me two 8oz bottles as well. This was back in October I think.   I didn't fuss over it, but the items came directly to my home. However, I thought the larger size came with a pump. That's why I wanted it. This was my first order from her. I think she should let customers know that their products are being shipped in two 8 oz bottles. Now this customer had to do way too much an then some. Yes Darcy's needs to eat the cost to ship to her home.  And it appears, she wanted the larger size for a reason regardless of it.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^ I actually got less product than I ordered. I like to order at least 6 months worth because it takes so much effort to get it.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Someone got their Shescentit yesterday. Hopefully, I should get mine soon.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2013)

Ogoma said:
			
		

> ^^^ I actually got less product than I ordered. I like to order at least 6 months worth because it takes so much effort to get it.



This is how I ordered stuff in Alasa 6 months worth.  It was either expensive to ship to Alaska or sloooow. So I would haul and make it cost effective and convenient for me. Running out of product and then having to wait is a pain.

How long does it take to get to Bellingham and get your stuff and back?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 15, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> This is how I ordered stuff in Alasa 6 months worth.  It was either expensive to ship to Alaska or sloooow. So I would haul and make it cost effective and convenient for me. Running out of product and then having to wait is a pain.
> 
> How long does it take to get to Bellingham and get your stuff and back?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



If I can go on a weekday, it will take me about an hour to get there and an hour back. But, that would mean I take some time off work to pick up products so we tend to go on the weekends. This time of the year is an absolute nightmare trying to do anything there. 

I went into Trader Joe's and left without buying anything. I couldn't breathe, it was packed with people. I am surprised they were still allowing people in.


----------



## Lita (Dec 15, 2013)

Claudies-Came & on a Sunday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2013)

What p's me off about Duafe Naturals, is that while you are typing up your excuse (dressed as a sob story) you could have been filling my order, and sending it to me.  How long does it take to fill two jars?  But nooooo, you want to have another sale.  That is a HAG move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I definitely will be calling BOA on Monday.  I want my coins back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

@cutenss

I know. I'm really mad too Cutie.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2013)

I went outside to get something out of my trunk while DS was distracted. My methi set came yesterday and I didn't even know it. It was sitting inside the screen door (didn't leave the house on 12/14). I wasn't expecting it till tomorrow based on the USPS tracking from Thursday. 

I can't wait to try it!

ETA: She has expiration dates on these containers Best Before 12/2015. This is the first time that I've seen that on packaging from a handmade/natural vendor.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cutenss
> 
> I know. I'm really mad too Cutie.



Why is she holding our Amla frosting hostage?  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 15, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Why is she holding our Amla frosting hostage?  IDareT'sHair



Girl!!! She holding mine too!!! She will not get a dime of my $$ again! What really gets me is that this order was BEFORE BF!!! Then I had to send emailS in order to get a lame excuse! Which was equivalent to a lie! It's almost 30 flipping days!...goodness!

I'm getting my money tomorrow!...and I will email her my sob sorry letting her know...So she can keep my 5 jars for her blowout sale!
cutenss


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Still waiting in Silk Dreams. Hopefully she starts to ship out stuff to get here before Christmas.

Priteva should finally be here on Tuesday. Lame arses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

@Hibiscus30

I'd like for her to keep mine too. 

 I'm mad I put it on a CC instead of via PayPal.erplexed


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm mad I put it on a CC instead of via PayPal.erplexed



@ IDARET'SHAIR Yessss!!...I really didn't like using PayPal much but dealing with these types of vendors it's prolly a good idea especially since they been playing round like this. 

I want to support small businesses particularly AA...but they are making me look elsewhere! I'm like really this your business I'm your customer not your friend, family, or co worker! Goodness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

Hibiscus30

I can kick myself for doing that.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30
> 
> I can kick myself for doing that.



Girl we live and learn!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 15, 2013)

And I wanted to order from daufe everyone has been raving about that Amla frosting but I am afraid I will not have it before Christmas if I order tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 15, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> And I wanted to order from daufe everyone has been raving about that Amla frosting but I am afraid I will not have it before Christmas if I order tonight or tomorrow...


Angelbean Almost 100% sure you won't get your order before Christmas. There are those here still waiting on their orders from 11/19/13. So, if you ordered tonight or tomorrow, you'll probably get it sometime in January or February 2014.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 15, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Angelbean Almost 100% sure you won't get your order before Christmas. There are those here still waiting on their orders from 11/19/13. So, if you ordered tonight or tomorrow, you'll probably get it sometime in January or February 2014.



Oh that's crazy!!! Thank you for letting me know! Are you still waiting on an order from her?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2013)

Still waiting on my Silk Dreams.
Hopefully I get it this week.
I'm hopeful.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 15, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Oh that's crazy!!! Thank you for letting me know! Are you still waiting on an order from her?


Angelbean I was one of the rare ones who received their order in a timely manner -- Ordered 11/20/13; received my order 11/29/13.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 15, 2013)

I sent Shescentit and hairveda an email today.

Maybe I'm PMSIng but I'm  getting steamed!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 15, 2013)

Well since I ordered from Duafe on December 5, guess I will see my order in January.

Why is she having another sale again? *being sarcastic*

Venders kill me with that...having these sales before orders are fulfilled. That must be a new thing.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 15, 2013)

So I know that other people have said this before but...

WTF does order "Completed" mean? I got that in an email from Afroveda on Friday about my BF order.

MY ORDER IS NOT COMPLETE UNTIL IT'S REACHED ITS DESTINATION.... ME.

#endrant.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:
			
		

> So I know that other people have said this before but...
> 
> WTF does order "Completed" mean? I got that in an email from Afroveda on Friday about my BF order.
> 
> ...



I thought it meant shipped with nothing on back order.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 15, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I thought it meant shipped with nothing on back order.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 

I thought that when Hydroquench told me that... but then she sent me a different shipping notice erplexed I want to email them but I almost think that my package will be here and used before they even answer me


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 15, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> So I know that other people have said this before but...
> 
> WTF does order "Completed" mean? I got that in an email from Afroveda on Friday about my BF order.
> 
> ...



I got this same email from Hairveda and was also like what the heck does that mean "your order has been completed"? 

I want a shipping notice and then I want the mailman or ups showing up at my door, then ill know my order is completed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH

Girl, I ordered on 11/19 and she won't even respond to any of my Correspondence simply seeking a Update on the Status of my Order.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I sent Shescentit and hairveda an email today.  Maybe I'm PMSIng but I'm  getting steamed!



Shescentit said she will send out my products tomorrow.  I hope this comes with some upgrades.  

Hydroquench upgraded my deep conditioner.

I'm hoping the more high end (expensive) vendors learn to always have their ingredients available when a big holiday sale is approaching.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm really PO with this foolishness from Duafe! It's just no excuse! She needs to also stay closed for a while and regroup!! 

naturalATLPCH you might get lucky and get your products by MLK holiday!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> * you might get lucky and get your products by MLK holiday!!*



@Hibiscus30 @cutenss 

Pffft. Hmpf. What You Talmbout? 

Girl You mean....WE Might get OUR Products by the MLK!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 16, 2013)

I was supposed to get hydro quench on Saturday per her email. Imagine me sitting with a protein treatment in and waiting for the slip moisturizing condish that never came!  This morning I received a tracking number and it will be here tomorrow. 

I saw a few things I wanted from Duafe but after looking at this thread. Never mind!  I did however find a recipe for her castor oil jelly (non petroleum jelly) online. 

I think someone should start a thread where we post recipes and/or dupes of our favorite products from shady vendors!  Tag me when you do.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my hairveda shipping notice
Bask #2 is out for delivery. 

So thats finally everything for me. 2-3 weeks max is what I expected so I'm happy.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 16, 2013)

bebezazueta I was thinking the same thing and I was tempted to get that castor jelly too welp guess I will on the search engine I got some glass jars from hobby lobby bogo...I'm gettin ready and I got some Colombian coffee infusing. Gonna dupe that coffee butter (I "heard" so much about!)

IDareT'sHair I'm LMBO...cause that's what I shoulda said!!! It's just comical now!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 16, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> bebezazueta I was thinking the same thing and I was tempted to get that castor jelly too welp guess I will on the search engine I got some glass jars from hobby lobby bogo...I'm gettin ready and I got some Colombian coffee infusing. Gonna dupe that coffee butter (I "heard" so much about!)  IDareT'sHair I'm LMBO...cause that's what I shoulda said!!! It's just comical now!



Hibiscus30 YES!  I have the castor jelly recipe and coffee butter sounds awesome!  I'll PM you. But I'm waiting on one of our resident PJs to start the thread   I'll gladly share recipes there


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 16, 2013)

bebezazueta Thanks! I'm waiting on one of them to start one toooo and then one of the MOD's sticky the thread in our Vendors section!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 16, 2013)

How does everyone like their free Darcy's gift. I appreciate it because it is a gift, but I was hoping for a hair product. It will still come in useful.


----------



## Napp (Dec 16, 2013)

I can't believe I'm still waiting on my order. I emailed the company and find out they just shipped my item today after I complained about shipping. Wtf.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 16, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I thought it meant shipped with nothing on back order.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I just can't order from afroveda direct anymore last time I did which was November 1st it took 24 days for me to get my stuff..ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 16, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> How does everyone like their free Darcy's gift. I appreciate it because it is a gift, but I was hoping for a hair product. It will still come in useful.



Oh what was the gift?

I remember getting generous samples of new products in the past.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 16, 2013)

Bask is out for delivery!  That's my last order to be delivered.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 16, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:
			
		

> Bask is out for delivery!  That's my last order to be delivered.



You are going to smell sooooo good!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 16, 2013)

My Hairveda is the LAST THING that I am waiting on... I am beginning to be a lil miffed. On another note, sent BASK an email about a product they shipped that was the wrong one- they told me to keep and enjoy it and they will send out the other today or tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hairveda said I should receive my order this week.  Won't be ordering from them again, time to find a new deep conditioner and red tea moisturizer.  She said I'll get double the rewards points.  I want a free product or upgrade my products.

Shescentit shipped (supposedly) today.

Ladies. Please recommend vendors that ship within 3 weeks or less.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> Hairveda said I should receive my order this week. Won't be ordering from them again, time to find a new deep conditioner and red tea moisturizer. She said I'll get double the rewards points. I want a free product or upgrade my products.
> 
> Shescentit shipped (supposedly) today.
> 
> Ladies. Please recommend vendors that ship within 3 weeks or less.


@Renewed1 Here's my pre-BF, BF and CM vendor list. I would recommend them all 'cept Duafe Naturals and Marie Dean. I'm finding out now that I was lucky to have gotten my Duafe order in 9 days.


Pompous Blue said:


> All had fast shipping:
> Duafe Naturals
> Happynappyhoney
> Hattache
> ...


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> Oh what was the gift?
> 
> I remember getting generous samples of new products in the past.


prettyinpurple 

Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lip Polish. It's okay, I guess.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> How does everyone like their free Darcy's gift. I appreciate it because it is a gift, but I was hoping for a hair product. It will still come in useful.


Ogoma

Shrug....I wanted a hair product, too. I already have a product I exfoliate my lips with. But this coconut lip polish seems so blasé.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> I just can't order from afroveda direct anymore last time I did which was November 1st it took 24 days for me to get my stuff..ain't nobody got time for that!


Angelbean I dropped Afroveda long time ago and don't ever plan to order her products EVER!!!

Other vendors I've dropped over the years because of slow shipping, poor CS, etc. No matter if I've heard they've improved. 

I'm never so dedicated to a vendor that I will take anything from them. And you know what, moving on has helped me find better vendors and products.

Vendors I no longer patronize:

Afroveda
Hairveda
Butters 'N Bars
Koils by Nature

Could be more but they're not coming to mind now.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> Angelbean I dropped Afroveda long time ago and don't ever plan to order her products EVER!!!
> 
> Other vendors I've dropped over the years because of slow shipping, poor CS, etc. No matter if I've heard they've improved.
> 
> ...


Yes girl I really don't understand how these vendors think glacier speed shipping and sub par customer service is okay! They need to get it together quick...


----------



## Jadi (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally, my bask shipped out. I was starting to worry. I wonder if hattache is having a x-mas sale?!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 16, 2013)

My SheScentIt shipped...it's been approximately two weeks. So I am happy.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 16, 2013)

I got an email from B.A.S.K. that my order shipped, but there's no shipping information for the tracking number they gave me.  So my box may or may not be in the mail.  Since today is the last day to order and get your items before Christmas (see attachment), I guess I can at least expect my stuff by then.  

But theoretically, I may not be getting my items any faster than people who ordered 2 weeks after I did.  That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 16, 2013)

*My SheScentit came today. The only thing I am waiting on is HH. I'll probably get that around Easter*


----------



## Rnjones (Dec 16, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> How does everyone like their free Darcy's gift. I appreciate it because it is a gift, but I was hoping for a hair product. It will still come in useful.


  Lawd knows I needed cuz my lips been xtra chapped lately but would have liked a hair product.  I had to go off on USPS today because Darcy's sent me a copy of the tracking info after I emailed her and it said that the postman attempted to deliver on Saturday and left a notice when no one answered 
1) I was home all day snowed in having a spa hair day. There was no damn knock on my door
 2) there was no notice on my door or mailbox
 3) package was left at door today, so why wouldn't it have been left on saturday  

Anyway this was the final expected package, I'm done!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 16, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> Oh what was the gift?
> 
> I remember getting generous samples of new products in the past.



Lip 'polisher' aka lip scrub


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey ladies- I just wanted to know how are you storing these items (natural/handmade etc.)? I know that some of them like Bask and PB don't have expiration dates. Would it be okay to store them like I would something that I brought from Sally's or store them in, say, the fridge until I am ready to use them? I hauled quite a bit and would be horrified if it spoiled before I was able to use it all up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my Hairveda today. Should be getting SheScentIt sometime this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> *Other vendors I've dropped over the years because of slow shipping, poor CS, etc. No matter if I've heard they've improved.
> 
> I'm never so dedicated to a vendor that I will take anything from them. And you know what, moving on has helped me find better vendors and products.
> 
> ...



Pompous Blue

 WOW Blue!

 I guess mine would be

 Duafe Naturals
 Soultanicals


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> WOW Blue!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
Them, too......LOL


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my Brown Butter beauty, just awaiting my SSI, I'm eager to see if the Fortifying mask is still good as it was for me when I was texlaxed years ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue

I want some BNB's but the Shipping Cost also Shi-Naturals

I don't know why either of them refuse to do Flat Rate Shipping or a cheaper alternative.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Dec 16, 2013)

Got everything except for Cream and Coco....




CeeLex33 said:


> I ordered quite a bit this year. I have only heard so far from Purabody. So lets see how long this all will take:
> 
> PreBF sale 11/8 smh:
> Hairitage Hydration
> ...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Girl, I ordered on 11/19 and she won't even respond to any of my Correspondence simply seeking a Update on the Status of my Order.



Well damn! Lol...

Horrible CS...I won't be ordering from them based on other people's horrible experiences then smh...


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my Marie dean and Donna marie. That completes my black friday purchases. I think I'm gonna love the donna marie butter. I love the thickness and the smell.  Also think ill like some of the Marie dean stuff I got.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> *I want some BNB's but the Shipping Cost also Shi-Naturals*
> 
> I don't know why either of them refuse to do Flat Rate Shipping or a cheaper alternative.


IDareT'sHair Shipping Costs are everything to me....I want to keep as much money in my pocket as I can....

Why have a sale and the shipping cost eats up all of the "saving". 

I credit BNB with getting me started henna'ing because at the time I was ordering from them, I bought one of their henna pkgs and was well pleased with it. So, I was loyal to them. But then I found I could buy everything separately and save a bunch of money....

Never ordered from Shi Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

@Pompous Blue

Shi has some really good products too, but her Shipping Costs are way over the top and make her great products 'less' attractive.

For the cost of her Shipping (and Butters N Bars), I could have a whole other product or 2 or 3.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my Cream and Coco shipping notice.

Still waiting for Afroveda, Duafe, and Soultanicals.

Let's see which one will arrive before or after the New Year lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got my Cream and Coco shipping notice.
> 
> Still waiting for Afroveda, Duafe, and Soultanicals.
> 
> *Let's see which one will arrive before or after the New Year lol...*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

 Um....I'll say....ALL 3 of these will arrive after the New Year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Priteva arrived.  Now waiting on Silk Dreams. Then I'm done for Blk Friday.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2013)

I finally received a tracking number from Shescentit today.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Shi has some really good products too, but her Shipping Costs are way over the top and make her great products 'less' attractive.
> 
> For the cost of her Shipping (and Butters N Bars), I could have a whole other product or 2 or 3.


 
Yeah the only time I order from Shi is when I order over $100. I think that if I still like Mozeke I'll start ordering over whatever her set limit is for free shipping. I try my best to order from people who have multiple products I like or 1 product I want to use all year round.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 16, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Angelbean I dropped Afroveda long time ago and don't ever plan to order her products EVER!!!
> 
> Other vendors I've dropped over the years because of slow shipping, poor CS, etc. No matter if I've heard they've improved.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sad to see Koils by Nature on there. I had fantastic service with her and she delivered in about 10 days after I ordered....I wish I had done more research on Afroveda. They are the only ones who haven't shipped yet and I ordered them DAYS before I ordered some other stuff that arrived a week ago. Butters-n-Bars kept sending me cracked containers and product would always be leaking in the package...I haven't ordered from Hairveda but I do love their 24/7 Moisture Conditioner I got from Healthy Hair Demensions a few years ago...If I want to try, I guess I'll order now and hope I get it by summer next year 

Other than the above, I don't have anyone to complain about yet... I haven't been ordering that much and when I did, everyone was good to me


----------



## blackviolet (Dec 16, 2013)

Hairitage Hydration finally shipped my Cyber Monday order today of Carrot Cake  & Deep C, can't wait for them to come. I shocked I'll get 'em before Christmas


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 16, 2013)

Soooo... None of yalls saw my previous post...


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 16, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Hey ladies- I just wanted to know how are you storing these items (natural/handmade etc.)? I know that some of them like Bask and PB don't have expiration dates. Would it be okay to store them like I would something that I brought from Sally's or store them in, say, the fridge until I am ready to use them? I hauled quite a bit and would be horrified if it spoiled before I was able to use it all up.



Hey! I like to store my handmade/natural products in my fridge..like my Afroveda,qhemet,and hairitage hydration...but my bask products I keep in my bathroom under my sink where it's cool and dry since bask products are not 100% all natural..


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 16, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Soooo... None of yalls saw my previous post...


 
SoSwanky 

Sorry... I saw it lol. I am storing mine in a cardboard box w/a lid in the back room. Our back room gets as cold as outside (now it's about 44 but it usually gets down to 24 at night/early morning) so it keeps everything nice and cold without taking up fridge space.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Hey ladies- I just wanted to know how are you storing these items (natural/handmade etc.)? I know that some of them like Bask and PB don't have expiration dates. Would it be okay to store them like I would something that I brought from Sally's or store them in, say, the fridge until I am ready to use them? I hauled quite a bit and would be horrified if it spoiled before I was able to use it all up.



SoSwanky Hi! I store some of my products,in a cool dry dark place..Some in the frige it depends...Others under my bed in a box/storage closet in my bathroom

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2013)

I store everything in a trunk in the solarium. It is really cool there in the winter and steamy in the summer . But, I also try not to keep anything for longer than a year. 

For most of the home-whipped stuff, I assume a shelf life of 1 year unopened and 6 months opened. Those that have been tested in the lab - Curl Junkie, Bask, DB, etc. -, unless stated otherwise, I assume 2 years unopened and 1 year opened. Curl Junkie confirmed this is the case with their products.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 17, 2013)

Got a shipping notice from Afroveda today. I must say I am surprised.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 17, 2013)

SEMO said:


> I got an email from B.A.S.K. that my order shipped, but there's no shipping information for the tracking number they gave me.  So my box may or may not be in the mail.  Since today is the last day to order and get your items before Christmas (see attachment), I guess I can at least expect my stuff by then.
> 
> But theoretically, I may not be getting my items any faster than people who ordered 2 weeks after I did.  That doesn't make sense to me.



Yea my package didn't move until the next evening after receiving the shipping message.

My first order was placed shortly after the sale started and it didn't ship with that first wave of orders either.  So then I placed a second order a couple of days later since she combined shipping.

But I was slightly miffed that everyone else got shipping info and I didn't as an early shopper.


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 17, 2013)

*SoSwanky, I date my handmade products and store them in the fridge.*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 17, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:
			
		

> Yea my package didn't move until the next evening after receiving the shipping message.
> 
> My first order was placed shortly after the sale started and it didn't ship with that first wave of orders either.  So then I placed a second order a couple of days later since she combined shipping.
> 
> But I was slightly miffed that everyone else got shipping info and I didn't as an early shopper.



My bask order is still in Atlanta. Estimated delivery is the 19th. Sigh. 

I usually order my bask through sage and sage has fast shipping.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 17, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Soooo... None of yalls saw my previous post...



I keep all of my stuff in a closet.  I keep all of my products for two years.  I never had anything go bad.

I did buy a bunch of conditioners last year so now I have to mix them with my leave ins and deep conditioners.


----------



## Lymegreen (Dec 17, 2013)

..still waiting on Afroveda... typical


----------



## missyanne (Dec 17, 2013)

OMG.......finally got my hairveda, after several email and a request to cancel order.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 17, 2013)

Hydroquench is at my front door. I can't wait to try the greaseless moisture tonight and the slip DC this weekend!

I think I will stick with Komaza!  It was the first order to arrive and I ordered it almost last. That protein strengthener gave  my transitioning WL hair LIFE!  I combed my hair from root to tip as a test and no breakage!  WHAT?!  I'll be all up in the next sale. I want to try more of her line now. Off to read the komaza thread.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm getting kinda ticked off Hairveda. I ordered at like 10pm Thanksgiving Day and still have yet to receive any info. All I had was a Vatika Frosting and an Almond Glaze! WTH is taking so long?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Um....I'll say....ALL 3 of these will arrive after the New Year.



Uh oh, I got an Afroveda shipping notice...let's see if there will be movement.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok so Priteva emailed me an apology. They said they had a disgruntled employee and asked what can they do to keep my business.

I received my package with a handwritten apology and an extra month's supply. So now I have a four month's supply.  That was nice of them...I won't have to reorder for four months, so we'll see...


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Hydroquench is at my front door. I can't wait to try the greaseless moisture tonight and the slip DC this weekend!
> 
> I think I will stick with Komaza!  It was the first order to arrive and I ordered it almost last. That protein strengthener gave  my transitioning WL hair LIFE!  I combed my hair from root to tip as a test and no breakage!  WHAT?!  I'll be all up in the next sale. I want to try more of her line now. Off to read the komaza thread.



bebezazueta this is my HG strong protein treatment! Love it. Have an 8oz bottle and will purchase more when this one gets to half.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok so Priteva emailed me an apology. They said they had a disgruntled employee and asked what can they do to keep my business.
> 
> I received my package with a handwritten apology and an extra month's supply. So now I have a four month's supply.  That was nice of them...I won't have to reorder for four months, so we'll see...



What was the disgruntled employee doing with the packages?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ogoma girl IDK. I was thinking they were in charge of responding to inquiries, packing, and shipping out. Maybe they are a small company.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 17, 2013)

Still no Hairveda or Soultanicals.  Terrible!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Hibiscus30 cutenss

I just went out to look at Duafe.  The Site is Closed.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 17, 2013)

Duafe needs  kicked    
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Hibiscus30

I don't even know what to do say? 

She said last week everything would be out or something lame in that crazy email she sent.

Now the Site is Closed.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> bebezazueta this is my HG strong protein treatment! Love it. Have an 8oz bottle and will purchase more when this one gets to half.



Yes!  I ordered because of you!  Thanks!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 17, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Hydroquench is at my front door. I can't wait to try the greaseless moisture tonight and the slip DC this weekend!
> 
> I think I will stick with Komaza!  It was the first order to arrive and I ordered it almost last. That protein strengthener gave  my transitioning WL hair LIFE!  I combed my hair from root to tip as a test and no breakage!  WHAT?!  I'll be all up in the next sale. I want to try more of her line now. Off to read the komaza thread.



bebezazueta I right with you! I stocked up on that protein and vitamin reign! My hair is happy!

These vendors are breaking my p'jism and I'm sticking with Komazo, Bask, Purabody, MYHC, and Qhemet!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 17, 2013)

Finally got my bask. I wanna try it so bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@Hibiscus30 cutenss (or anybody else with outstanding Duafe orders)

Can you please FB or Tweet them to see where our stuff is or our Refunds. 

 (I don't do either) and that seems to be the only way now to get in touch with them. 

I have a December 8th email from them saying our stuff would go out "this week"

Now it's December 18th and still no stuff.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Girl! I'm too through with this foolishness! See this right here is why I can't stop


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am going to try to correspond with these people without cursing them the he'll out! This is getting out of control!
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Hibiscus30 @cutenss (or anybody else with outstanding Duafe orders)
> 
> Can you please FB or Tweet them to see where our stuff is or our Refunds.
> 
> ...


 
Hibiscus30 

 FYI


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 17, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Got a shipping notice from Afroveda today. I must say I am surprised.


 
So did I. I was taken aback... Thought I really wasn't going to see my products til next year


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 17, 2013)

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://eepurl.com/Kk5bv&h=OAQEk2tYv&s=1
IDareT'sHair

She said she's on the 19th...and will work hard this week to get stuff out this week.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Girl, I ordered on 11/19 and she won't even respond to any of my Correspondence simply seeking a Update on the Status of my Order.



IDareT'sHair

When people ask for updates on their orders, how do you think companies view this? As in, does this equal to asking when is my order going to be shipped?


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 17, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Soooo... None of yalls saw my previous post...



 I feel like saying that sometimes too.

I've never stored any of my products in the fridge, and so far nothings gone bad on me. I just take extra precaution not to get any water in the containers


Got my Bask order yesterday!  Omg y'all should slap me for not trying this line sooner! I hope everything works as good as it smells!


----------



## Lita (Dec 17, 2013)

Texture Me Naturals-Came

Still waiting on-

*Cream & Coco

*MNB

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Hibiscus30 @cutenss
> 
> Pffft. Hmpf. What You Talmbout?
> 
> ...



Word 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Hibiscus30 cutenss (or anybody else with outstanding Duafe orders)
> 
> Can you please FB or Tweet them to see where our stuff is or our Refunds.
> 
> ...



I am not a tweeter either, but I tweeted them last week.  No response.



Hibiscus30 said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://eepurl.com/Kk5bv&h=OAQEk2tYv&s=1
> IDareT'sHair
> 
> She said she's on the 19th...and will work hard this week to get stuff out this week.



Dayum if she is only on the 19th, then I would still have a wait, because I ordered on the 22nd erplexed  If my products ever do come, this will be the first time in my 45 years of living, that I will do a patch test.  Or make DH try it first.  He is already going bald   I don't even trust them after all of this.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Texture Me Naturals out did herself. I ordered the 16oz Aunt Cookie's Moisture Cream and was able pick a free item.  I chose the Sampler and received five 8oz products including the leave-in, conditioner and hair butter. I was extremely surprised at her generosity.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 17, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> Texture Me Naturals out did herself. I ordered the 16oz Aunt Cookie's Moisture Cream and was able pick a free item.  I chose the Sampler and received five 8oz products including the leave-in, conditioner and hair butter. I was extremely surprised at her generosity.



Wow!! That's awesome! Did shipping take a long time?


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Wow!! That's awesome! Did shipping take a long time?



Not too long. I ordered on Thanksgiving and received the package today. That is about normal for BF.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 17, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://eepurl.com/Kk5bv&h=OAQEk2tYv&s=1
> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> She said she's on the 19th...and will work hard this week to get stuff out this week.




Well darn.. I ordered on the 29th.  I didn't know they got hit that hard.....


----------



## felic1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I received my SSI yesterday. I have a moisture riche conditioner in my purse and the rest in my storage chest. I have to hide some of my hair products. I have issues.....pray for me!


----------



## KinkyRN (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally got my hairveda!! Never got any tracking information.  It went from shipped in the email to at my front door. But I love the green tea cream! It is the ish for sealing and shine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> *When people ask for updates on their orders, how do you think companies view this? As in, does this equal to asking when is my order going to be shipped?*


 
 Hey Ms. *Frisky* *Frisky*

 Yes, I do Personally. 

 I usually get a response saying when it will be shipped when I propose this question to vendors. 

 Yes, a Ship date/time has been the usual response.

 How would you interpret this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://eepurl.com/Kk5bv&h=OAQEk2tYv&s=1
> 
> 
> *She said she's on the 19th...and will work hard this week to get stuff out this week.*


 
Hibiscus30

 Thanks Ms. Lady for checking.  I appreciate it.

 I hate to say it, but I don't beweave her.....  Do Ya'll?



cutenss said:


> *Or make DH try it first. He is already going bald*  I don't even trust them after all of this.


 
cutenss 

 Geezus!  You know you Wrong right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2013)

@SoSwanky

Didn't see your post until yesterday (lurking at work). Most of it is in my Garage. 

I have a Shelving Unit and I keep most of it there (stays nice & cool and right now cold).

Some is in the Fridge. Mostly DC'ers. 

Some Stylers and Oil are in my Bathroom.

Tea & Coffee in the Kitchen.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 
You know she lying...no response to emails! Tell me what's up with these vendors updating FB statuses! Everybody don't do social networking! REALLY! That's what it has come to... (I do FB but I'm not on there like that) Goodness!

cutenss I'm afraid too especially after my last email!...Lol

I best install some long twists and wear them for a few weeks at least until the first of the year...these vendors getting on my nerves. Give them a few weeks to send my stuff!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. *Frisky* *Frisky*
> 
> Yes, I do Personally.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

I have to be honest and say I have a slight issue with this

Somebody did a video recently saying how she inquired about the status of her a order to a company and the company hit her back with the shipping terms,etc. She was pissed! Claiming she did not ask for that..she just wanted status. I agree with you. I feel as though when a customer asks for status, they are basically asking has their order shipped or when will it be. That is not the part I have a problem with, I have a problem if the customer is inquiring about their order BEFORE the shipping terms date. If it says 10-15 working days, I don't think it's fair to the vendor for customers to be sending emails before that time is up. And they go bad mouth the vendor saying they are slow, poor customer service, etc. The customer knew the deal before they ordered. But on the flip side, I do agree that the vendor needs to let the customers know if there is a delay for whatever reason and try their best to get the orders out. I don't know..some of me feels we give some of these small companies a bad wrap and set them to really high expectations sometimes. I know I know we are paying are hard earned dollar with them and we expect top notch service but I feel we need to chill sometimes unless the vendor is just outright grimey


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ If there is a stated policy, I will go by that and not a day longer. I will start emailing once that day is past. If the vendor's website states 3 days that is what I am going by. I am not interested in any new terms set after the sale.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 18, 2013)

Omg, yay. My Bask just came and omg that freakin Yam! Smells like honey and I so what to eat it. Everything smells so good. I mostly get unscented in things, but that yummy melon scent smells just like I thought. 
Only bad thing is I should of gotten the 7 hair butter with a scent so I could smell that scent too.


----------



## ronie (Dec 18, 2013)

cutenss said:


> Word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a brilliant idea.
But you wrong for this though


----------



## ronie (Dec 18, 2013)

My brown butter beauty is here.
I got babassu deep conditioner and the monoi hair and body butter. I did not know this butter had beeswax. So to the exchange forum it goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> *I have to be honest and say I have a slight issue with this
> 
> Somebody did a video recently saying how she inquired about the status of her a order to a company and the company hit her back with the shipping terms,etc. She was pissed! Claiming she did not ask for that..she just wanted status. I agree with you. I feel as though when a customer asks for status, they are basically asking has their order shipped or when will it be. That is not the part I have a problem with*, I have a problem if the customer is inquiring about their order BEFORE the shipping terms date. If it says 10-15 working days, I don't think it's fair to the vendor for customers to be sending emails before that time is up. And they go bad mouth the vendor saying they are slow, poor customer service, etc. The customer knew the deal before they ordered. But on the flip side, I do agree that the vendor needs to let the customers know if there is a delay for whatever reason and try their best to get the orders out. I don't know..some of me feels we give some of these small companies a bad wrap and set them to really high expectations sometimes. I know I know we are paying are hard earned dollar with them and we expect top notch service but I feel we need to chill sometimes unless the vendor is just outright grimey


 
*Frisky*

 This is what I'm saying(bolded).

 What I have a problem with is vendors that are unresponsive to Customer's Request.  

 I know you are busy getting orders out, so please don't take time to say...you just had a baby, you ran out of supplies (and all the other things personal things vendors are writing these days).

 All of that. as a Customer, is no real concern of mine the Customer.

 My concerned with Vendors, who I am new with and don't have a feel for their Track Record.  

 I am basically fine with the wait, but if/when I ask for an update, I kinda expect an answer.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 18, 2013)

My silk dreams order came today!!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 18, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Omg, yay. My Bask just came and omg that freakin Yam! Smells like honey and I so what to eat it. Everything smells so good. I mostly get unscented in things, but that yummy melon scent smells just like I thought.
> Only bad thing is I should of gotten the 7 hair butter with a scent so I could smell that scent too.



I'm typically an unscented product buyer too.

I got the unscented 7 fold butter too.  I smell the cocoa butter in it.

But I did go for the orange body butter dip.  It's a nice citrus scent, not overwhelming at all.

I like the vanilla scent of the whiskey soak.  Yam scent is not my style, but I still can't wait to use the product.

The hair milk smells like nothing.  Nothing at all .  I wouldn't mind a light scent or something in it.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2013)

I wish Vendor's would stop printing shipping notices & the package sits,for a week with no movement....

*Dont send me NO shipping notice,till my package is ready to go...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Napp (Dec 19, 2013)

I finally got my dryer! I can't wait to roller set my hair again


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair cutenss 
How bout I received a shipping notice from yours truly... "a label was created" 

They never responded to my email regarding my refund...now let's see when will I actually receive my pkg (New Year's Day...probably)

I'ma enjoy this frosting and my conditioner base whilst it last...never again!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 19, 2013)

Napp said:


> I finally got my dryer! I can't wait to roller set my hair again



Girl me too I just got a hard hood dryer on Saturday and cannot wait to do flexirod/curl former sets!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 19, 2013)

Lita

Chile, yeeesss!  Entwine sent me one 2 days after I ordered and still nothing.  It's been 15 days since that email.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 19, 2013)

Lita said:


> I wish Vendor's would stop printing shipping notices & the package sits,for a week with no movement....
> 
> *Dont send me NO shipping notice,till my package is ready to go...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I was happy when I got my Afroveda shipping notice a few days ago but it has not moved yet. It just says "Electronic shipping info recieved" on the USPS website and has for the past couple of days.


----------



## nrock (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't know Hairveda was shipped out of Mt. Ranier, Md. I could have driven over to pick-up my order, but I'm glad it finally arrived. Now, I only have HH left to receive.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my Bask! 



Yummmmmmmmmm! 





I hope the picture isn't too big, I am on a tablet.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 19, 2013)

^^ WOW! 

I wish I ordered BASK. I want some Sevenfold Butter.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Got my Bask!  Yummmmmmmmmm!  I hope the picture isn't too big, I am on a tablet.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



That pic makes me wish i ordered more!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2013)

I emailed Soultanicals on order status, she respond BF/CM orders will shipped throughout week (its kind of over), but to be on lookout for track info


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Got my Bask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Christmas tree looks gorgeous. Mine isn't even up yet 

... and great Bask haul


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Lita  Chile, yeeesss!  Entwine sent me one 2 days after I ordered and still nothing.  It's been 15 days since that email.



I contacted her because my order hadn't moved since 12/4. She said that the Creme Jelle Styler was out of stock until 12/18. She offered a $10 off coupon. It finally mailed yesterday.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> I was happy when I got my Afroveda shipping notice a few days ago but it has not moved yet. It just says "Electronic shipping info recieved" on the USPS website and has for the past couple of days.



I finally received the Afroveda order yesterday that I made on 11/11.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

Hibiscus30

I got nothing from Duafe over here.

cutenss

Did you get any type of notice?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful sight  now I want Bask too


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Dec 19, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> That pic makes me wish i ordered more!



DITTO.  I cant wait for their next sale.   Even though i ordered a lot, I wasnt sure abt the scents of the body items so i ordered only one of what i wanted. Everything is a hit!


----------



## missyanne (Dec 19, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Your Christmas tree looks gorgeous. Mine isn't even up yet
> 
> ... and great Bask haul



Of all the vendors I order from for the first time, I have to say Bask is my favorite. I love the fact that their products are not shea butter this, shea butter that. Next sale, ya better have super fast fingers and internet speed cause I'm ordering everything.


----------



## Jadi (Dec 19, 2013)

prettyinpurple said:


> I'm typically an unscented product buyer too.
> 
> I got the unscented 7 fold butter too. *I smell the cocoa* butter in it.
> 
> ...



Yum I can smell the vanilla soak already. Next time I'll get that whiskey soak. In the hair milk I have the melon scent. I smell the shea in mines. I smell my yam again and it smells like those butterscotch candies, yummy.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Lita
> 
> Chile, yeeesss!  Entwine sent me one 2 days after I ordered and still nothing.  It's been 15 days since that email.



gorgeoushair 15 days? Wow! That's crazy..

*Black Friday is the same every year,these folks need to prepare 2 months in advance,so they can handle the volume.,


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> I was happy when I got my Afroveda shipping notice a few days ago but it has not moved yet. It just says "Electronic shipping info recieved" on the USPS website and has for the past couple of days.



CodeRed I know how SLOW AfroVeda is,my mane rinse-out staple is from AV...Send her a pm..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30
> 
> I got nothing from Duafe over here.



There's no shipping info...just a label created.

I just check her FB status...she stated she had not disappeared and that is still proceeding orders even though the site is down. Emailing her is the best way to get in touch with her and she is sending out a chunk of orders today and thanks for your understanding and patience. 

So maybe before New Year's Eve! 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Lita
> 
> Chile, yeeesss!  Entwine sent me one 2 days after I ordered and still nothing.  It's been 15 days since that email.



Now that's the wrong offense of that "shipping notice game" I've ever heard.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Still no Hairveda or Soultanicals.  Terrible!



I WILL NOT be ordering from either of these companies again.  How are you, Soultanicals, gonna be advertising Holiday bundles when you still haven't shipped from Thanksgiving.  Not never again!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 19, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> ^^ WOW!
> 
> I wish I ordered BASK. I want some Sevenfold Butter.



I am on my last bit of it. I love the Sevenfold Butter.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 19, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> That pic makes me wish i ordered more!



I wish I had ordered more too!  I love Bask! It is a staple. I ordered some new things this time. Spa weekend for me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 19, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Your Christmas tree looks gorgeous. Mine isn't even up yet
> 
> ... and great Bask haul



Thank you! 

Hurry and get your tree up. You are running out of time. 

Ugh, it is such a hassle pulling out the tree and then putting it up. Ughhhhh.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## cutenss (Dec 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30
> 
> I got nothing from Duafe over here.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair In the imfamous words of Sophia in The Color Purple:  "Hell naw"


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 19, 2013)

missyanne said:


> Of all the vendors I order from for the first time, I have to say Bask is my favorite. I love the fact that their products are not shea butter this, shea butter that. Next sale, ya better have super fast fingers and internet speed cause I'm ordering everything.



I am still crying about that Apple Sorghum Syrup, that was all I wanted and somebody around here ordered them all.  I fell asleep and it was gone. I will stay up and hope my fingers are fast.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

@cutenss Hibiscus30

Hibiscus - Hopefully, me & Ms. Cutie's orders are in there too.  

This is beyond Ridiculous.

Whatever the reasons, due to her total Lack of Responsiveness, she has Lost me as a Customer.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Girl you and me both!...never again!

Ohhhh oh oh! She is waiting on supplies that was "unfortunately" delayed...did she not say that like 2wks ago and that supplies were just in

You called it!...the lies she tells! 
IDareT'sHaircutenss I hope you all orders are in the "chunk" of orders


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

Hibiscus30

That's a hotmess.  I'm getting to the point now where I don't even want it.  

Like that mess I ordered from Sarenzo Beads. 

The mess took so long when it finally arrived I was too ticked off, turned off and didn't want it.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 19, 2013)

Lita said:


> @CodeRed I know how SLOW AfroVeda is,my mane rinse-out staple is from AV...Send her a pm..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita 

Thanks. I emailed them because even though the contents of my order are right, they have the order number & date wrong. They have the wrong order number and they said that I ordered on December 7th when I ordered on November 28th erplexed. I haven't gotten a reply back yet...I was thinking I was catching them before they actually sent it out because even though my order shows shipped, there's no way it actually went out and is sitting in the same post office for days. People must think we are really stupid  I'm not really expecting to get it before the new year, honestly... and that would've been fine if they didn't say it shipped when it didn't.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 19, 2013)

Fab_Nikki said:


> I WILL NOT be ordering from either of these companies again. How are you, Soultanicals, gonna be advertising Holiday bundles when you still haven't shipped from Thanksgiving. Not never again!


 
Fab_Nikki

When did you order these? Did they say what the processing/shipping time would be beforehand? I'd like to know only because I really want to order Hairveda when they have another sale and if they don't inform people before, I'll drive to get it on the ground.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 
I know I really would not have bothered with that Amla Creme!...couldn't fight the urge!

I've cut off a few vendors...KBB made me so mad! Claimed they shipped my stuff nope nada after 25 days! I love Afroveda oils...but nope never again (another one claimed pkg was shipped then when I emailed her suddenly the next day I get yet another email with shipping notice) I could go on and on...but I feel you on Sarenzo beads I never experienced Ms Sarenzo Beads online ordering BUT but we got in to it at a hair event...she claimed she quoted me one price (she didn't have the color I wanted so she made the color I wanted) but when went back to her booth to get my stuff the price was increased suddenly by $15  so I was NEVER interested in NOT A THANG she had for sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

Hibiscus30

Yeah, Girl.....I got some "Never Agains" under my belt too.  

And that's so unfortunate especially when you like what they have to offer.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't discontinue using Hairveda products, too many of my HGs are from that line but I will never again order directly through them. I'll go through Hattache.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 19, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> I contacted her because my order hadn't moved since 12/4. She said that the Creme Jelle Styler was out of stock until 12/18. She offered a $10 off coupon. It finally mailed yesterday.




She could have sent an email w/ that info.


----------



## SEMO (Dec 19, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Got my Bask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi

That haul looks amazing!  Your hair will be luscious.  



Golden75 said:


> That pic makes me wish i ordered more!



Me too!  I finally got my B.A.S.K. today, but I only ordered 3 items since I've never tried them before.  I got the sevenfold butter blend, the pecan vanilla sugar scrub and the cacao bark deep conditioner.

I plan to use them all tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Hibiscus30 cutenss 

I got a response from the desperate email I sent last night to Duafe. *yes I sounded desperate*

She _thinks_ she printed out a label for me and _thinks_ it shipped today (which was yesterday)

If not, it will definitely ship tomorrow (which is today).

I told her I have no notice of any type of shipping info.

The End.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 
She "thinks" erplexed Really?

I just checked tracking and I can't believe it...it's moving...2 day shipping! 
I hope I just like this cream, because I don't want to be tempted into buying more  

I hope she ships her "chunk" of orders out before she loses a few good customers.

Through her FB and website updates she really seems overwhelmed...however, I just can't excuse these practices these vendors have adopted...like it's become so trendy to be so personal! No, it's business...Goodness! I bake and do dessert/candy tablescapes for weddings, parties etc (side hustle) I know how demanding it can be but I decided to put myself out there so I must be accountable!!! 

That's all...point, blank, period!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30 cutenss
> 
> I got a response from the desperate email I sent last night to Duafe. *yes I sounded desperate*
> 
> ...



Wow that's unacceptable


----------



## prettyinpurple (Dec 20, 2013)

Jadi said:


> Yum I can smell the vanilla soak already. Next time I'll get that whiskey soak. In the hair milk I have the melon scent. I smell the shea in mines. I smell my yam again and it smells like those butterscotch candies, yummy.



You know what?  It's a nice vanilla scent, real vanilla.  Most vanilla scents are too sweet for me.  That's just my impression from my initial sniff, hope it holds up for me.


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, I JUST gig a tracking number from Hairveda- 20 something days later. I have gotten everything else I order, order more hair stuff and received by this time. Bask sent me out another body cream and I got it in two days. Ordered from a you tuber and it was shipped out on the 19th. Really, don't know if I will order from Hairveda again and IF I do, it may be when there isn't a sale but that is a stretch. Waiting forever for shipping while they fast to take your money.


Ain't nobody got time fo dat. Period.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 20, 2013)

SoSwanky said:


> Well, I JUST gig a tracking number from Hairveda- 20 something days later. I have gotten everything else I order, order more hair stuff and received by this time. Bask sent me out another body cream and I got it in two days. Ordered from a you tuber and it was shipped out on the 19th. Really, don't know if I will order from Hairveda again and IF I do, it may be when there isn't a sale but that is a stretch. Waiting forever for shipping while they fast to take your money.
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody got time fo dat. Period.



Hairveda does this every Black Friday. That's why I stopped ordering from them years ago. I'm not very patient LOL

I'm waiting for KBB to come out at Target stores. I don't want to pay for shipping and I also want to be able to bring stuff back if I don't like it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 20, 2013)

I just had to use some Bask. I have Truffle Butter arms and Cacao Bark Bangs. I smell yummy.


I confess that I tasted the muscado vanilla sugar scrub. It smelled so good and looked so sugary that I tasted a few little granules. Yum!

Now I am going to recreate an edible version for some cookies or a crunch topping for a cake!

What I really like about BAsk is their scents are real. If it smells like chocolate it is chocolate.  The spices are real spices. Real whiskey. 


Sometimes essential oils smell too strong for me. I am weird about strong scents.

The bask was the last of my BF orders.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Hibiscus30 cutenss

So, I get this email from Duafe saying that they are Shipping via PayPal and PayPal doesn't send notification of shipping (okay since when?)

Anyway, here is my Dilemma:  I paid with a Credit Card and not via PayPal. 

Had I paid through PayPal, I would have filed a dispute on 12/19.

So, why/how would PayPal be handling my Shipping?erplexed

Something doesn't sound right. 

I'm saying all this to say, I still do not have a Tracking Number.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hibiscus30 cutenss  So, I get this email from Duafe saying that they are Shipping via PayPal and PayPal doesn't send notification of shipping (okay since when?)  Anyway, here is my Dilemma:  I paid with a Credit Card and not via PayPal.  Had I paid through PayPal, I would have filed a dispute on 12/19.  So, why/how would PayPal be handling my Shipping?erplexed  Something doesn't sound right.  I'm saying all this to say, I still do not have a Tracking Number.



Wait?!    Shipping through paypal? I done heard it all. The lies to buy extra time - so unprofessional. How about take that time to fill orders instead of a sob story. I can't!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

@bebezazueta

Girl...

 I just don't want to say anymore about this purchase or this vendor.

I've run out of things to say. I need to get with my Bank.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Dec 20, 2013)

* KeraVeda - Fenugreek Oil (1) 8oz  Ordered 11/28/13 Rec'd 12/5/13
* KeraVeda - Deep Conditioner (1) 8oz Ordered 11/28/13 Rec'd 12/5/13
MyHoneychild - Molasses Deep Conditioner (2) 16 oz  Ordered 11/28/13 Rec'd 12/4/13
* Naturally Amari - Rhassoul Clay Kisses (1) 16 oz Ordered 11/28/13 Rec'd 12/16/13
* Naturally Amari - Fenugreek Gel (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13 Rec'd 12/16/13
* Obia Natural - Curl Custard (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/25/13, Rec'd 12/6/13 (This got lost by Post Office)
* Obia Natural - Gel (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/25/13, Rec'd 12/6/13 (This got lost by Post Office)
* Natty Natural - Rhassoul Deep Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/6/13
Brown Butter Beauty - Deep Conditioner (1) 16 oz  Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/14/13
*Claudie's Revitalizer - Renew Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/20/13
* Hairitage Hydration - Leave-in Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, anyone's guess when I will rec the items
* Hairitage Hydration - Deep C Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, anyone's guess when I will rec the items
* Shea Terra Organics - Mud Shampoo (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/25/13, Rec'd 12/3/13
Shi-Naturals - Peppermint Deep Conditioner (1) 8 oz  Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/5/13
Shi-Naturals - Black Tea Rinse (1) 16 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/5/13
* Ariva - Curly Q Shampoo (1) 8oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/2/13
* Ariva - Curly Q Conditioner (1) 8oz  Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/2/13
* Ariva - Curly Q Detangler Spray (1) 8oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/2/13
Hairveda - Sitrinillah Deep Conditioners (5) 16 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/6/13
Hairveda - Cocasta Shikaki Hair Oil (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/6/13
* FCA -  Hair/Body Butters (2) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/14/13
Bee Mine - Deep Conditioners (2) 16 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/2/13
Koils by Nature - Leave-in Conditioner (1) 12 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/18/13
Koils by Nature - Hair/Body Butter (1) 16 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/18/13
Koils by Nature - Rinse-out Conditioner (1) 12 oz Ordered 11/28/13, Rec'd 12/18/13
I didn't order from Qhemet Biologics after all.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bebezazueta
> 
> Girl...
> IDareT'sHair
> ...


IDareT'sHair
Wait'minute! Oh heyall no!! Shipping through PayPal??? erplexed 

I just can't with this lady's lies! First it was the supplies (2 wks ago) and a promise to ship, then a yr end blow sale, then store suddenly closing, then supplies were out again all the excuses I mean lies! 

The last email I sent I was (nice) but I basically told her in the meantime I was in touch with my bank to assist me in getting my Money! If course there was no response then yesterday a shipping notice from USPS! 

Today is day 30 since I hit pay now!...And I probably won't see my products until after I make it back home from visiting family for the holiday...NEVER AGAIN WILL PURCHASE A DOGGONE THING FROM THIS VENDOR! Too many excuses!


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm compiling a 2013 vendor/product leave behind list..'Never Again'

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie (Dec 20, 2013)

Just fyi you can ship usps,/upsvia paypal. Even if the person doesn't pay via Paypal. For the person to receive confirmation she would have to manually look up and add their email so she may be skipping that or unchecking the confirmation box.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lita 
Please do! 

But it's such a shame when these vendors have good products that I really like but it's too much of a hassle to deal with the unprofessional tactics that has been displayed lately!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Hibiscus30

She sent me Tracking Info (just now), it says _Electronic Information Received _11/19 (30 days after I 1st ordered), but it hasn't moved anywhere (or so it appears). 

Just Electronic Info received.

She said she "coulda' sworn that package left there yesterday," but she  checked and it hasn't been updated - Just says Electronic Information Received. *which means nothing*

She said if I don't have it by Monday, she will ship me out another one.  

I will just ask for a Full Refund then. #imdone.


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm getting email after email from Vendor's explaining BF issues..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
I just don't understand why did it take her thirty days to ship out our stuff and before black Friday? This was all AFTER numerous emails from you, me, and cutenss. Probably others too! 

I'm too through with this! I'm just like whatever now about the products!...almost don't want them! Goodness! just unacceptable!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Lita said:


> *I'm getting email after email from Vendor's explaining BF issues..*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

 I'm glad you are.  Cause I ain't heard from none of 'em. 

 For the most part, honestly, I haven't had many problems except with this Duafe person.erplexed

 If they tellin' you about running out of supplies ANGTFD (totally unacceptable).


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 20, 2013)

Entwine is another one I will leave behind too! Got a shipping notice on Dec 4th with not a [email protected]'m thing shipped. Here it is weeks later I get an email from them apologizing about the unexpectedly high demand for that creme styles (whatever it's called). 

I'm narrowing my list of vendors down and if I do decide to use those vendors' products it will be from Sage, Hattache, Foxy Mongo, or CurlMart!!!


----------



## missyanne (Dec 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am still crying about that Apple Sorghum Syrup, that was all I wanted and somebody around here ordered them all.  I fell asleep and it was gone. I will stay up and hope my fingers are fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This time it wasn't me, I only order one.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 20, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> Fab_Nikki
> 
> When did you order these? Did they say what the processing/shipping time would be beforehand? I'd like to know only because I really want to order Hairveda when they have another sale and if they don't inform people before, I'll drive to get it on the ground.



CodeRed 

I ordered on Black Friday.  This is what the confirmation email said "
Expect your order to be shipped within 5-10 business days. 
International shipments add 2 additional days. 
During sale months orders may take a bit longer to ship." 

Oddly after I posted this AND a status on FB, today I received an email stating "According to our records, this order is now complete."  It still doesn't give any tracking number just says complete.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

I received my goodies from Shescentit  today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

@Hibiscus30 @cutenss

Okay...So My 'alledged' Shipping Notice still says "Electronic Info" i.e. no movement. 

I just emailed them for a Refund.

Cute - Have you gotten anything from them yet?erplexed


----------



## cutenss (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Hibiscus30 @cutenss
> 
> Okay...So My 'alledged' Shipping Notice still says "Electronic Info" i.e. no movement.
> 
> ...



YES...air, attitude, horrible CS, just to name a few  I can't do nothing but laugh, to keep from wanting to choke someone   How are you my friend?  I hope your holidays are going well  IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

@cutenss

So, you didn't even get one of those 'fake' shipping notices? 

 I haven't heard back since I asked for a Refund.

What else am I to do? She/they/whoever said if I didn't get something by Monday, they'd ship me out another one. Oh Really now?

Well, all I have is Electronic Notice received, which I've been in this game long enough to know that doesn't mean Zero.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

cutenss

On a Much More Pleasant Note:  

May you & Your Family have a Peaceful Holiday and a Blessed & Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2013)

Cream & Coco-Came Today

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair No shipping notice for me.  I am just mad because that is money I could spent on my beloved Komaza Coconut Hair Lotion.

I wish you and your family all of the love and happiness this Christmas season  And we are going to 2014

...with or without our Duafe Naturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

cutenss

Girl....I have the same as having nothing.  

Girl, that number ain't no real number.  It still hasn't gone anywhere.erplexed

I signed up for email notifications through USPS so I know.

That's some skrait up messy-mess.

And so now I can't even get a response 2 days after asking for a Refund.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 22, 2013)

Received my tracking information for Soultanicals.  I doubt it arrives until after Christmas.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 22, 2013)

FINALLY! received my hairveda and Shescentit items.   SSI gave me a free sample.  Hairveda nothing..    I literally received my stuff a few days before Christmas......about a months wait.  shaking my dang head.


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 22, 2013)

^^^

I finally received my B.A.S.K. order as well. I was also hoping a sample would be included to make up for the long wait time, but I got nothing but a bunch of styrofoam peanuts.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 22, 2013)

I ordered Pura Body Naturals Monday. Got a shipping notice today


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> I ordered Pura Body Naturals Monday. Got a shipping notice today


 her shipping isn't bad. She doesn't leave you waiting forever.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cutenss
> 
> Girl....I have the same as having nothing.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair cutenss
So...my pkg arrived to the post office and should be delivered by tomorrow. I'm so surprised!...but overall not happy with the wait time, slow response from vendor even after a few emails were sent, out of supplies ...33days from date ordered to arrival


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hibiscus30 @cutenss

Surprisingly, my Tracking number that only just said "Electronic Notice Received" for days with no movement showing up via USPS is here in my city. SMH

So, my apologies to Duafe Naturals for thinking they only printed the label had just had the package sitting somewhere..........

However, I cannot overlook the slow wait time and lacking CS. 

I'd be very hard pressed to order again until things settle down for them.

Ms. Cutie, I hope you get something or hear something soon. 

And @gorgeoushair I know you are also still waiting.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 23, 2013)

Duafe never on the list and never will make it.

I cannot believe 2 days before Christmas people are still waiting for and just receiving Black Friday purchases.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@Ogoma

This wasn't a BF Purchase Girl. 

We ordered this stuff PRE-BF. 

Hmmpf. I placed that order on 11/19.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 23, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Duafe never on the list and never will make it.
> 
> I cannot believe 2 days before Christmas people are still waiting for and just receiving Black Friday purchases.


Ogoma I was one of the lucky ones that got their order in a reasonable amount of time (ordered 11-20-2013; received shipping notice 12-08-2013). But I will never order from them especially after reading that notice she posted offering empty apologies and excuses and claiming to do better in 2014 while offering yet another sale and then closing up shop without having fulfilled pre-BF and BF orders. What a sham!!!

And, yeah, I'm still waiting on my mariedeanonline.com order. Maybe that's why I hadn't ordered from her in two years before I placed an order during her Oct 31 (31% off) sale. She shipped that order very quickly 'cause her mother died. But this BF order is taking forever to get to me. I guarantee you it will be another 2 yrs or longer before I order from her again. Besides, I got enough stuff to last me a while and to move on to the next vendor.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ogoma
> 
> This wasn't a BF Purchase Girl.
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair They sho' nuf tore their drawse with me. Very poor CS indeed!!!! And they seem like they had their stuff together!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Pompous Blue

I haven't had any issues with Marie Dean (thus far). 

I Agree, her October Sale went relatively smoothly considering the circumstances. 

That Duafe Naturals was just totally unacceptable.  I am also waiting on Hairitage Hydrations from BF as well.

And I ain't even looking for that one due to ALL Her Drama.  

I'd be lucky to get that one before MLK (if ever). 

Imma give her a week before I start on her.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pompous Blue
I will never order from Duafe AGAIN! I'm so not impressed with the lack of CS. I really wanted them to be alright because I liked their prices and goods! They can miss me! 

IDareT'sHair
Girl, I said the same when I saw that label I was like yeah But they really did ship it! I certainly hope cutenss [email protected] was in the "chunk"of orders shipped! 

Ogoma This wasn't a BF purchase...these bums posted this sale before BF! But I'm not ordering AGAIN! 

Whoever ordered from Entwine...did anyone receive their stuff? I don't even want this mess anymore! I'm so tired of vendors! I only purchased because of the sale as I wanted to try their products for a while...NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sad that ppl are still waiting on stuff from BEFORE blk Friday. Just sad. I'm glad I'm looking over this thread to see who NOT to buy from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hibiscus30

You know I thought that Tracking #Bogus because it hadn't moved and didn't 'update'.  

All the excuses and personal info didn't help either.

 Or going Ghost when I asked for my money back.

I was watching a YT'ber yesterday complaining about the Shipping this BF.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 23, 2013)

JUST received my shipping notice from Hairveda & all I ordered was 3 measly items during the BF sale....too long of a wait! I'm certain that I'd be much much more patient if these vendors would hold off on charging for the purchase until the products actually ship. It really boils my blood that I have to wait a month to receive something I paid for a month ago

Eta: I think next year I am seriously limiting my purchases to MYHC, DB, HQ, SD and CR....only MYHC has excellent shipping times out of this group but the rest are reasonable

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@coyacoy

When I place an order with HV, I always make sure it's not something I need or expect right away.

 *seriously*


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @coyacoy
> 
> When I place an order with HV, I always make sure it's not something I need or expect right away.
> 
> *seriously*



IDareT'sHair...girl good to know! I feel like that about most of the vendors i listed but a month is really pushing it for me when it's been paid for! I guess maybe they charge first since the products are custom made? I think it's really grinding my gears this year in particular bcuz I noticed it for the first time....never really paid attention before but this year I did & it is under my skin lol!!

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

coyacoy said:


> ...girl good to know! I feel like that about most of the vendors i listed but a month is really pushing it for me when it's been paid for! I guess maybe they charge first since the products are custom made? *I think it's really grinding my gears this year in particular bcuz I noticed it for the first time....never really paid attention before but this year I did & it is under my skin lol!!*
> 
> *please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


 
coyacoy

 Girl....Who You Tellin'?

 My Gears have been Ground into Powder at this Point.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Hibiscus30 cutenss Pompous Blue

My Duafe is "Out For Delivery"


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Ladies,

I have not received any word from the 1st vendor I ordered from on BF who happens to be a favorite of mine.  I guess I should give the benefit of the doubt because this is their side hustle.  They have a full fledged career above and beyond the hair lingerie hustle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies,
> 
> *I have not received any word from the 1st vendor I ordered from on BF who happens to be a favorite of mine.* I guess I should give the benefit of the doubt because this is their side hustle. They have a full fledged career above and beyond the hair lingerie hustle


 
MileHighDiva

 Girl...It's still way too long.


----------



## coyacoy (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> coyacoy
> 
> Girl....Who You Tellin'?
> 
> My Gears have been Ground into Powder at this Point.



Lol I hear ya gurl

*please excuse typos* Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Ms. T
I emailed last night for a status check.  Early this morning, she replied requesting my order # and name. I'm assuming she's currently at work.  

She's been to my state to do a hair event with MahoganyCurls and posted a product review to her YT channel since BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ms. T
> I emailed last night for a status check. *Early this morning, she replied requesting my order # and name. I'm assuming she's currently at work.
> 
> She's been to my state to do a hair event with MahoganyCurls and posted a product review to her YT channel since BF.*



@MileHighDiva

I hope you get your stuff soon. 

I wonder why folks don't QUIT: YT'bing, Insta-Graming, FB'ing, Pinterest-ing and get Folks Orders Out.

They really need to Stop all that _Extra-ness _and work on what you should be working on after you done took Folks Money.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pompous Blue
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Marie Dean (thus far).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair she posted on FB she's up to early from early AM on the 29th. But due to all the paypal claims she's going to need time to get through all the paperwork. So it'll be a little longer for those who ordered the 29th through cyber monday. 

Can't understand why she's having another sale. Smh.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my Cream and CoCo today! 

I'm also ashamed to say that my Hairveda was delivered 12/6 but I check my mailbox like once every 2 weeks so I didn't know. Hairveda needs to work on their website and shipping notifications because my order still says 'Processing' in my account. If I knew it was coming I would've been waiting on it.

HappyNappyHoney, KeraVeda, and BASK get the awards for overall best experience in my BF 2013 shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

cwmarie

Ain't that some mess? erplexed 

Girl, thanks for keeping me updated.

And I agree.  Lay off on the Sales.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Sad that ppl are still waiting on stuff from BEFORE blk Friday. Just sad. I'm glad I'm looking over this thread to see who NOT to buy from.




This!  Although I've received all of my BF packages, I continually check this thread as I arrange my "Patronize" and "Hell No/Never Again" vendor lists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

PJaye

I just wish folks would stay offa' "Social Media" and get orders out.....


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Girl, after that HH thread, alongside with the new Moptop one, I'm no longer surprised by the antics of consumers and vendors.  I'm sitting here scratching my busted rollerset while taking it all in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

PJaye said:


> Girl, after that HH thread, alongside with the new Moptop one, I'm no longer surprised by the antics of consumers and vendors. *I'm sitting here scratching my busted rollerset while taking it all in.*



@PJaye



Girl, it's too much. These "issues" have started to outweigh the discounts.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^For real.  A great sale promotion can erode a PJ's enthusiasm with the quickness after reading all the BS others have had to endure in order to receive their products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

PJaye said:


> ^^^For real. *A great sale promotion can erode a PJ's enthusiasm with the quickness after reading all the BS others have had to endure in order to receive their products.*


 
PJaye

 :werd:You know you Always speak truth.

 Enthusiasm has left the building.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 23, 2013)

Hibiscus30 said:


> Pompous Blue I will never order from Duafe AGAIN! I'm so not impressed with the lack of CS. I really wanted them to be alright because I liked their prices and goods! They can miss me!  IDareT'sHair Girl, I said the same when I saw that label I was like yeah But they really did ship it! I certainly hope cutenss [email protected] was in the "chunk"of orders shipped!  Ogoma This wasn't a BF purchase...these bums posted this sale before BF! But I'm not ordering AGAIN!  Whoever ordered from Entwine...did anyone receive their stuff? I don't even want this mess anymore! I'm so tired of vendors! I only purchased because of the sale as I wanted to try their products for a while...NEVER AGAIN!



I received my Entwine order today.  I ordered on 12/4.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing for me.  I made up a FB page (mostly for bingo games on my phone, and contests ), so I decided to send her a private message.  It took all I had not to tell her that she SUCKS erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@cutenss

I know it did Ms. Cutie. 

I had a few 'choice' words I wanted to say to her myself.

I hope you get a response soon. 

Had I paid via PayPal I woulda' filed a Dispute prior to day 30 (a long time ago).erplexed

I just didn't feel like foolin' with my bank on this. *future note to self, always use paypal*


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This experience has caused me to look at OTC retailers for some of my products.

Hydroquench and the etsy vendor (with the fenugreek oils) were the best vendors.  Got my products in one week.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I still haven't recieved my SSI yet and I'm a little worried. Its not completely their fault, my paypal didnt update my  new address. I made sure I updated my new address, in fact all my other Black Friday orders shipped to my new address. I informed SSI and she told me that she tried  to intercept the package but it was too late. I called the post office myself and they claimed since I did a change of address prior to my move the package should be on its way.   That was last week. I hope I get my deep treatments and have no problems. Im not a regular customer of SSI but I've ordered from her before and her customer service was always superb.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

Fab_Nikki said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> I ordered on Black Friday. This is what the confirmation email said "
> Expect your order to be shipped within 5-10 business days.
> ...


 
Thanks for that. I may still order from them... it'll just have to be at a time when I'm about 2 months away from running out of anything erplexed

I finally got my Afroveda today. It wasn't so bad.... 3 weeks. I just hate when people send emails saying my order is complete when it's really not. Just send me a shipping notice when you actually put it in the mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Hibiscus30 cutenss

My Duafe arrived today.  Now I'm just waiting on:

Hairitage Hydrations.....
Texture Me Natural
Annabelle's Perfect Blends
PAKS Cosmetics (UK)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@Healthb4Length

You shouldn't have any problems getting it resolved with SSI. 

I Agree, Always Stellar CS.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

With everyone and their mother having the knowledge to create their own product lines, I'm seriously thinking about just doing my own - for my own head, not for sale. It makes me really contemplate whether or not I need to have my money out there with people who aren't really being monitored by anyone and who have no real repercussions for their actions. I've been pretty lucky with vendors so far but I feel like that's just by chance... Sure, it would take some time to figure out how to whip up a batch of what I need, but I could also make enough to last so I'd only have to do it a couple of times a year. I feel like I'm going to watch all my handmade purchases even closer now and how they are made so I can dupe them. I think there's a thread around here where someone already suggested that...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@CodeRed

There are plenty of Folks on here Whipping up their own Lovely sounding Blends for Personal use.

Keep us posted if you decide to take on this project.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Will do, will do. You'll probably be the first to know.... I'll even send you a sample because if you approve, I'm pretty sure it works.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 23, 2013)

My status via my FB message:

Me:  What do I have to do in order to get my package?  I am moving to a new city on December 30.  I placed my order November 22, 2012.  My order number is #3322.  I have sent you 8 emails.  After the 8th one, you told me my order would be sent out on December 12th or 13th.  It is now December 23rd.  If you cannot get my product to me, then simply give a refund.  

You would be happy, if you were in this situation.  And if you say that you would, then you are not being truthful.  I am sending you a private message, and not "putting you on blast" on you FB.  I am being nicer to you, than you are to me.  
Send me my product or my money.  You choose.

Her:  I would not be happy, I would be pissed and I totally agree with everything you said. There's no excuse except that when I come back, I will only sell what's in stock and already made. No backorders. It is almost impossible running this with a newborn and toddler. I have to make this right and even if you never shop with me again, I don't want such a horrible taste in your mouth and you have been very nice. I will double your hard and mail them off tomorrow. When I print the label, I will respond here on fb with the tracking info. I'm trying to get caught up as fast as I can. No more excuses and I really can't thank you enough. I will not carry these kind of delays into the new year. Talk with you soon

I will of course keep you posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@CodeRed

I'm sure it will be fine. 

In the Oils Challenge & Coffee, Tea, Ayurvedic Challenge people showed some really lovely handmade conditioners they made.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@cutenss

Hmpf.

 Oh Okay................


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

cutenss said:


> My status via my FB message:
> 
> Me: What do I have to do in order to get my package? I am moving to a new city on December 30. I placed my order November 22, 2012. My order number is #3322. I have sent you 8 emails. After the 8th one, you told me my order would be sent out on December 12th or 13th. It is now December 23rd. If you cannot get my product to me, then simply give a refund.
> 
> ...


 
I have read so many people who put their personal business out there as an excuse.... I hope they are not striving to be bigger. Big companies do not do this - it is not professional. At all. Nor does it garner very much sympathy when everyone is using their home life as an excuse not to work properly. What it sounds like is that you can't do work and home at the same time, so you really ought to just choose one....


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I'll go over there... Thanks  I was always in there before and I think I sort of forgot what a wealth of info there is....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@CodeRed

When you advertise a Sale and take Folks money, you need to be able to deliver as promised when I, the Customer, placed the order with you, the Seller.

When I hit PayNah on my Payment, I didn't see any clauses about; my car broke down, I ran out of supplies, the dog ate my homework, I got hit with more Sales than I was prepared for - You took my money for services tendered or rendered.

At the Point that you accepted My Cash, ALL excuses went out the Window.

But here's the thing, those that are having the most issues are turning right around and having another Sale on top of the Sale they just had and can't deliver on.erplexed


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I see no lies


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

This is the response from the vendor:

Hi
Yes. I've received your order.  It will ship first thing tomorrow morning. 
Please note that my store policies state to please allow up to 30 business days before shipping due to the amount of orders I receive. All items are handmade by me in the order I receive them. It has never taken the entire waiting period before shipping. Usually about 5-15 business days. All depending on the amount of orders placed before your order. 
You will receive a delivery confirmation email with a tracking number once it is shipped.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2013)

My Afroveda arrived today finally. She sent me a hefty 4 ounce sample of the Oasis Cocktail Soufflé and some peppermints. How cute lol...

Now I am just waiting on my Soultanicals I ordered on December 3. Smdh at my Duafe order I placed on the 5th. After reading everyone else's dilemma that happened BEFORE Black Friday, I guess I will be getting ready to file a dispute.

I have easily narrowed down companies I will repurchase from period, whether during a sale or not.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2013)

My Hairveda order finally came!



Yessssss come to Momma!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 23, 2013)

cutenss said:


> My status via my FB message:
> 
> Me: What do I have to do in order to get my package? I am moving to a new city on December 30. I placed my order November 22, 2012. My order number is #3322. I have sent you 8 emails. After the 8th one, you told me my order would be sent out on December 12th or 13th. It is now December 23rd. If you cannot get my product to me, then simply give a refund.
> 
> ...


cutenss Who is this vendor?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is the response from the vendor:
> 
> Hi
> Yes. I've received your order. It will ship first thing tomorrow morning.
> ...


MileHighDiva Sorry, I haven't been keeping up. But who is this vendor?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@Pompous Blue

Blue, = Duafe Naturals. (re: Cutenss)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Ms.havilland

 How long will that haul last you?  Is this the only line that you use, besides gel?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Pompous Blue said:


> MileHighDiva Sorry, I haven't been keeping up. But who is this vendor?



Pompous Blue

EboniCurls.  My fault, I shouldn't have ordered.  It's not like I a need another darn bonnet.  I need to be more disciplined!

ETA: I should have ordered a hat from Caheez.  It's


----------



## SoSwanky (Dec 23, 2013)

My HAIRVEDA CAME.... Thank Ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ms.havilland
> 
> How long will that haul last you?  Is this the only line that you use, besides gel?



This should last a year. Last time I bought salon size bottles they last over year. The gelly (5 months), moisturizers and methi treatments will last 5-7 months. We use the Gelly as a family so 4 heads are sharing it. 

I use Hairveda pretty exclusively because after much trial and error it delivers the best results. However here are the other prods i use:

Tressemme deep cleansing shampoo twice a month to clarify. 

Vo5 clarifying conditioner 1x a week to cleanse my hair gently. I like this better than mild shampoo. 

Natures Gate Aloe Vera conditioner as a back up co wash conditioner. 

I make Chicoro's hair gel for my edges 

Njoy hair growth oil for my scalp

Eco styler brown, clear and pink gels

Kinky curly knot today leave in

Kinky curly curling custard for styling 

Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls for styling 

I think that's it.  LOL


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

havilland

You better not let KinkyGenius know that you have a bucket of her HG DC.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 23, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My Afroveda arrived today finally. She sent me a hefty 4 ounce sample of the Oasis Cocktail Soufflé and some peppermints. How cute lol...
> 
> Now I am just waiting on my Soultanicals I ordered on December 3. Smdh at my Duafe order I placed on the 5th. After reading everyone else's dilemma that happened BEFORE Black Friday, I guess I will be getting ready to file a dispute.
> 
> I have easily narrowed down companies I will repurchase from period, whether during a sale or not.



Girl it took a whole 23 days for me to get my afroveda and I ordered early November when there was no sale...and she had the nerve to send me some mints in my box.. What the what?  she had me bout ready to act unchristianly lol


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland
> 
> You better not let KinkyGenius know that you have a bucket of her HG DC.



Girl!!! i am not PLAYING. I placed it behind and iron gate manned with 3 armed guards. A knight with a sword. Airbourne gunmen.  15 rabid dogs.   Coded fingerprint alarm system.  And last but not least, a group of hungry lions. 

Heehee


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Dec 24, 2013)

I received my Hairveda order today. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 24, 2013)

My Marie Dean order finally came today.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 25, 2013)

My Hairveda order finally Arrived...exactly 17 business days. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 27, 2013)

So it appears that in order to get some ACK RIGHT, you have to file a despute.

I filed a despute with Duafe Naturals and got a shipping notice. Now, we all now that doesn't indicate a shipment, but it's funny how when I contacted her directly I didn't hear a peep, but through Paypal, there is a response. Hmph...

My email:
I recently emailed you a couple of days ago in regards to my order status and haven't heard from you. It will be a month soon. If possible, please refund my money. I will purchase another time. Thank you.

Her response to my claim...(yeah right):

Your dispute was opened the day I shipped your order. It has left already. Sorry for the long delay.

Lady it has NOT left already. I filed the dispute at 3:50 pm today. You sent out the shipping notice at 4:50.

Do these companies thinks you're stupid or something? WOW.

Too bad if I like her stuff. Another company bites the dust.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH

She Tore Her Pants Royally with me.  She's Done.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
Did your cream from Duafe arrive melted, separated,and leaking in an envelope? I didn't even get mad because I know for sho' I WILL NOT give her another dime or time. So disappointed in this! I have a large 16oz (clean) jar I will just rewhip the stuff and put it all in there! I know I lived in FL now but it has not been scorching hot...I ordered from her back in August and my stuff was NOT this way!...Goodness

Entwine although delayed shipping as well...BUT my pkg arrived well packaged each container was wrapped and taped securely AND a full 4oz of the hydrator cream and a 2oz sample of shampoo and conditioner.

Must give MyHoneychild a high five! I ordered on a day before Christmas eve and got my products yesterday!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 28, 2013)

I received my Soultanicals Black Friday order.


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2013)

Got the last of my BF purchase...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2013)

Lita

Hi Ms. Lita   Missed You Gurl..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2013)

Hibiscus30

Everything arrived intact.  And I'm right there with you.

I will never order another thing from this company.

Did cutenss ever get her stuff?


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi Ms. Lita   Missed You Gurl..........



IDareT'sHair Hey,missed you too...Happy Holidays.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2013)

Got a Ynobe Shipping notification. It's a shame I ordered her stuff well after Black Friday and it will be here sooner than SOULTANICALS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

I also got a Shipping Notice:

Ynobe Shop


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2013)

shawnyblazes said:


> I received my Soultanicals Black Friday order.



I didn't   Received track info 12/20, still saying electronic info received.  If no movement tomorrow I'm filing a paypal dispute.  Should not take 5 business days for ish to get to the post office.  I am so done with ST.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 29, 2013)

Funny video about Soultanicals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Funny video about Soultanicals
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY



 I watched last night.  When she "showed" the product


----------



## veesweets (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Funny video about Soultanicals
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY






I died when she held up the invisible product!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Funny video about Soultanicals
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY



When Soultanicals launched I was so excited. Different items(non shea), innovative ideas, products that worked but over time, I think she just took off and doesn't have the bandwidth to support it.    I hope in 2014 she can turn her customer service /shipping around.  We loved reviewing her items on PlatinumPJ , really hope her growing pains can be worked out.


@video ,I kept looking for the product when she held her hands up, until I realized she was saying she hadnt received it


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, Soultanicals can stop with the sob emails. I will give them till Wednesday then I am filing a dispute. No outstanding orders should be going into the New Year.

Sadly I am going to have to file a dispute with Hairveda because my Sitrinillah DC was supposedly shipped with my other order but I never received it. I emailed her, no response. Soooo, Hairveda is scratched off my list.

Seems the way to go to get your products. My Duafe is scheduled for delivery tomorrow after I filed that dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, Soultanicals can stop with the sob emails. I will give them till Wednesday then I am filing a dispute. No outstanding orders should be going into the New Year.
> 
> Sadly I am going to have to file a dispute with Hairveda because my Sitrinillah DC was supposedly shipped with my other order but I never received it. I emailed her, no response. Soooo, Hairveda is scratched off my list.
> 
> Seems the way to go to get your products. *My Duafe is scheduled for delivery tomorrow after I filed that dispute.*



NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Funny video about Soultanicals  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOGn7ioWMY



Gangsta 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 30, 2013)

I got my Duafe today.  Everything looks good and was packaged good..


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 30, 2013)

Black Friday is like the Grim Reaper to some of these businesses reputations.


----------



## cutenss (Dec 31, 2013)

I went through my bank, and filed a dispute.  After I told the lady everything, my money was back in account before I hung up the phone.  Good riddance Duafe Naturals (middle finger).

Hello Komaza


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

@cutenss

I hate that you had to go through that whole thing Ms. Cutie

Definitely a Good Riddance to them.  

And thank you for the proper hand gesturing salute. I concur #loveit

*very appropriate. she really jerked us around*erplexed


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair cutenss Daufe ain't the only one I'm saying good riddance to..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks like Eboni took my Bouffant Bonnet to the post office yesterday.  Tomorrow will be five weeks from when I ordered.   I was definitely going to file a claim with PayPal.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2014)

Filed a refund claim against Soultanicals today.  That chick will NEVER get another dollar from me!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 2, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> Filed a refund claim against Soultanicals today.  That chick will NEVER get another dollar from me!




Fab_Nikki

Oh no when did you order?

I wish they would get it together cause I really like the products that I ordered from Soultanicals.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 2, 2014)

^^Me, too....


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> Fab_Nikki  Oh no when did you order?  I wish they would get it together cause I really like the products that I ordered from Soultanicals.


 *Frisky* I ordered on November 30th.  Ayo has responded to the dispute and stated it went out in the mail tonight. *side eye*. She also said that once I receive the order I can send it back for a full refund if I want.  So then pay to ship it back?  Girl, Ta Ta! Kick rocks.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 2, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> *Frisky* I ordered on November 30th.  Ayo has responded to the dispute and stated it went out in the mail tonight. *side eye*. She also said that once I receive the order I can send it back for a full refund if I want.  So then pay to ship it back?  Girl, Ta Ta! Kick rocks.



Tacky tack tack.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 2, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> *Frisky* I ordered on November 30th.  Ayo has responded to the dispute and stated it went out in the mail tonight. *side eye*. She also said that once I receive the order I can send it back for a full refund if I want.  So then pay to ship it back?  Girl, Ta Ta! Kick rocks.



WTH hahahaha

Why doesn't she just give you at least a partial refund to show a bit of good faith and understanding.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 2, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> *Frisky* I ordered on November 30th.  Ayo has responded to the dispute and stated it went out in the mail tonight. *side eye*. She also said that once I receive the order I can send it back for a full refund if I want.  So then pay to ship it back?  Girl, Ta Ta! Kick rocks.



I cant stand when vendors pull this crap. She needs to refund your money and count  that package as a loss.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 2, 2014)

Why is it that allllllllll of these vendors happen to have JUST mailed out your package on the VERY day a claim is filed?



That makes me even madder.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2014)

*Frisky* said:


> WTH hahahaha  Why doesn't she just give you at least a partial refund to show a bit of good faith and understanding.


*Frisky* 
EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> I cant stand when vendors pull this crap. She needs to refund your money and count  that package as a loss.


AyannaDivine Amen to that!!! I am DONE with her though.  This is soooo ridiculous!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 2, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Why is it that allllllllll of these vendors happen to have JUST mailed out your package on the VERY day a claim is filed?  That makes me even madder.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That is what I said too.  So it is conveniently "in the mail".  I might send that junk back with media mail.  LOL To get the lowest shipping eligible.  LOL


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 2, 2014)

Unfortunately I still have'nt received my SSI order since black friday and I'm so disappointed. Its no fault of the vendor per se but it kind of is. I've called my previous post office and they've said that I'll get my package, it has been well over a month and I'm doubtful. Im sad /c I looked forward to using her products and I'm not working so it was like I threw away cash.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

Healthb4Length was their postal insurance on the package?  You should be able to still get your products replaced.  I'm sorry that you're going through this!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> Unfortunately I still have'nt received my SSI order since black friday and I'm so disappointed. Its no fault of the vendor per se but it kind of is. I've called my previous post office and they've said that I'll get my package, it has been well over a month and I'm doubtful. Im sad /c I looked forward to using her products and I'm not working so it was like I threw away cash.



Damn!  What happened? What has SSI said? The post office just lost your package or something?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> *Frisky* I ordered on November 30th.  Ayo has responded to the dispute and stated it went out in the mail tonight. *side eye*. She also said that once I receive the order I can send it back for a full refund if I want.  So then pay to ship it back?  Girl, Ta Ta! Kick rocks.


 Fab_Nikki -  I got the same exact response!  I escalated dispute to claim today since they didn't respond to my "you lying, just gimme my money back!" Correspondence via paypal.  USPS has no record except to expect for shipping.  USPS said they scan at p/u or shortly there after.  I was told mine was mailed 12/31, still no updated status.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well in true fashion, after my claim was escalated, my package finally got sent.

ETA: Soultanicals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

@Golden75 @Fab_Nikki

G & Fab-Nikki: -- They (PayPal) told me on the phone, once it comes I can still get my money back if I file once it arrives and say: "Item received is not as described" or something like that? (It's one of the Options)

I had to do that with: _It's Perfectly Natural _and PayPal gave me my money back.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 @Fab_Nikki  G & Fab-Nikki: -- They (PayPal) told me on the phone, once it comes I can still get my money back if I file once it arrives and say: "Item received is not as described" or something like that? (It's one of the Options)  I had to do that with: It's Perfectly Natural and PayPal gave me my money back.



Golden75 I really think she is full of ish!!! I have never had such horrible customer service.  I am going to respond back to her today and state how ridiculous she is to think I am paying to ship back to her.  

IDareT'sHair thank you for that info. I just might do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

@Fab_Nikki @Golden75

After you finnnaaallly get it, Call PayPal or go back into your Dispute immediately and say: "Item isn't as Described"

Do it the same time you get it. I didn't even open the box before I was contacting them.

That's what the PayPal Rep _advised me to do_ and they immediately Refunded my Money.  

Especially after they saw how freakin' long it took and saw the ridiculous 'chatter' going back & forth between us.

 There was no way I was letting that Fool keep my Money after all the Aggravation she put me through.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Fab_Nikki @Golden75
> 
> After you finnnaaallly get it, Call PayPal or go back into your Dispute immediately and say: "Item isn't as Described"
> 
> ...



I wouldn't want to use it after fighting with the seller. She might put a little Shug Avery Pee in it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

HanaKuroi

Right.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my Entwine.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my Curlmart orders came today (x2 CJ Curl Rehabs).

And a couple items I ordered from Target. (x2 Curls Cleansing Conditioner and x1 Jar of Camille Rose Jai Butter)

Still Waiting on:
x1 More Order from Curlmart
x2 Texture Me Natural


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

I finally received the first thing that I ordered on BF, my bouffant bonnet from Ebonicurls.

It has been five weeks and one day  

She told me via email on December 23rd that she would mail it the next morning.  Instead she created a postal label.  The package didn't make it to the post office until New Year's Eve.

She has traveled, reviewed two products and celebrated a birthday since my order.  In the past I was patient because she has a full time career.  The bonnets are a side hustle, but if you have time to do all of the aforementioned activities, you have time to make my bonnet.  In the past, the longest I ever waited was two weeks.

Y'all know that I STAN for some double lined satin bonnets from Ebonicurls, but do to this extensive wait this time around two new vendors have popped up on my radar.  In addition, to being double lined like EC they have French seams and EC doesn't.  Also, they're less expensive, 

I would've never been looking around if I wasn't spazzing out


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> I finally received the first thing that I ordered on BF, my bouffant bonnet from Ebonicurls.
> 
> It has been five weeks and one day
> 
> ...



The two vendors please ma'am?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> The two vendors please ma'am?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



http://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignsByKaja1#

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SilkyCocoon


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignsByKaja1#
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/SilkyCocoon



 why are you doing this to me? I'm not supposed buy anymore hair stuff until June.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

AyannaDivine

I just sharing information oke: you should order and report back on craftsmanship, delivery times, and those French seams   So I'm not all spazzed out  again


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> AyannaDivine
> 
> I just sharing information oke: you should order and report back on craftsmanship, delivery times, and those french seams   So I'm not all spazzed out  again



You said french seams! Even though I make mine, I am a sucker for French Seams!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

HanaKuroi 

I wish I would've paid attention when my mom was trying to teach me how to sew.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jan 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> AyannaDivine
> 
> I just sharing information oke: you should order and report back on craftsmanship, delivery times, and those french seams   So I'm not all spazzed out  again



: lol: I will definitely let you know if I order one.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ordered bonnet from Kaja last night, track# sent today!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 4, 2014)

Golden75

G, please report back when you receive it etc.  I like that she has different patterns that the other vendors don't have.  Which pattern/style did you order?


----------



## myronnie (Jan 4, 2014)

Still waiting on my curlmart order and I only had 1 8oz darcy pumpkin...


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva -  Will do.  I ordered the Sherbet, no drawstring.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva I've purchased from EC & for some reason, she always strikes me as....i'm not sure how to put it.  Like she's doing her customers a favor.  I have no idea why I get that vibe from her, but I just do.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't believe people are still waiting on orders erplexed


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 4, 2014)

curlycrocheter said:


> MileHighDiva I've purchased from EC & for some reason, she always strikes me as....i'm not sure how to put it.  *Like she's doing her customers a favor.  I have no idea why I get that vibe from her, but I just do.*



curlycrocheter  Cosigning the bolded, That's the way I felt when I received this response from her on the 23rd.

_Hi
Yes. I've received your order.  It will ship first thing tomorrow morning. 
Please note that my store policies state to please allow up to 30 business days before shipping due to the amount of orders I receive. All items are handmade by me in the order I receive them. It has never taken the entire waiting period before shipping. Usually about 5-15 business days. All depending on the amount of orders placed before your order. 
You will receive a delivery confirmation email with a tracking number once it is shipped. 


Thank you so much,
Eboni _

I feel like she has no idea that I've ordered from her twice before in the past.  Also, I'm confident that I was probably one of her first BF orders.

 Competition in the marketplace is a good thing.  There's plenty of other bonnet vendors out there.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally got my Soultanicals order.  Usually I tear the package open like a kid on Christmas.  It's just sitting there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay....

So I got a "Ship" Notice from Ynobe about a week or so ago, that has just been saying: "Electronic Shipping Notice Received" (absolutely no movement).

So, I decided to contact her.

So why do I get this response that...there was an 'issue' with one of their suppliers and the labels were created ahead of time and, and, and.....things should ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
Girl, how bout I sent her an email about 2hours ago. I too received a shipping notice about a week or so ago with NO movement...I was like what the hamsandwich is going on. 

But yeah, uh huh at the response


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2014)

Hibiscus30 said:


> Girl, how bout I sent her an email about 2hours ago. I too received a shipping notice about a week or so ago with NO movement...*I was like what the hamsandwich is going on.*
> 
> But yeah, uh huh at the response



@Hibiscus30

Eggsactly! 

 I coulda' used that money for something else.

Folks startin' to get real creative on how to keep other Folks money.

Um..so you send me a bogus shipping notice & then tell me almost 2 weeks later that you were having problems with a supplier and the labels were created ahead of time.erplexed

In what Universe is that okay?


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

It's not okay I was rather excited...then that excitement soon faded when I realized what was going on. 

I know right...shoot, definitely coulda used that money on something else. huh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2014)

@Hibiscus30

Why in the Debil would you 'create' a Shipping Label weeks ago, when you knew you were allegedly having 'problems' with your supplier.

Why wouldn't you just communicate that and give the Buyers the option to wait or a Refund?

So, now I feel like you playin' games.erplexed


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 6, 2014)

Exactly!

She responded with the same bogus "problems with suppliers and the order will be 'conveniently' shipped out tomorrow" ...sure, ok 

Yes, definitely, playing games...how when someone inquire about their order it is suddenly bumped to being shipped the next day and, and it's always seems to be the suppliers delay not the actual vendors. 

See that's the ish that makes me  own up to "your" delay. Basically, they weren't prepared with ish that they need to make the stuff and used $$ to purchase supplies.

I'm really done with these newage vendors and these trends!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just not understanding why so many vendors jumped on "this creative way to keep peoples money".  This season has been a ham sandwich with pickles & peanut butter, just disgusting with these stall tactics


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm sorry you ladies are still waiting on vendors. This whole BF season has taken the excitement out of patronizing and supporting smaller businesses. The level of disorganization and piss-poor service has been really disturbing.


----------



## KinkyRN (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought I was jumping the gun and being impatient waiting on my Ynobe order. I just wanted to try it but don't need it. Maybe another week then I might escalate it with PayPal.  Ridiculous!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 7, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> I'm sorry you ladies are still waiting on vendors. This whole BF season has taken the excitement out of patronizing and supporting smaller businesses. The level of disorganization and piss-poor service has been really disturbing.



It seems over the past couple of years there has been alot of new companies popping up on the scene. It's obvious that a good majority of them are really small operations and probably never anticipated on becoming well known even though I think that would be what you want when starting a business. They are in over their heads and need to come up with a game plan to fix it if they want to stay in business. I have seen owners of a few companies try to roast other companies for the slow service on orders for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. No shade but I don't think they had as much business like some of these other companies so it's easy for them to criticize


----------



## cutenss (Jan 7, 2014)

OMGosh  I feel so bad that you guys are STILL waiting for orders.  I guess not being able to totally participate in the sales saved me some trouble


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 7, 2014)

@Frisky 
It's been a while since I have been on the Black Friday/New Vendors bandwagon. But you are right these businesses have popped up out of nowhere! Due to the fact "natural" hair/hair care practices are on the rise and many see this as an opportunity to get a piece of the pie.

Many of these vendors offer good products with innovative ideas (I.e Bask, Soultanicals, PBN etc) Of course, one should want growth but some of these businesses seems as though they are not ready for the high high volumes especially when they announce a sale. I can imagine it's overwhelmingly great for the small business owners but they really need to review their business plans (if they have plans)

Although, I know most items are "handmade" or naturally made, but when people's money is involved (already collected) folks get a little restless...like myself! Lol But I've learned to from all this curve my pj'ism and stick to my tried and true!...'tis all


----------



## Meridian (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....
> 
> So I got a "Ship" Notice from Ynobe about a week or so ago, that has just been saying: "Electronic Shipping Notice Received" (absolutely no movement).
> 
> ...



I inquired about the possible ship date on Friday of last week & was told it would ship the weekend. I haven't heard a thing since.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

@Meridian

Pfffft. *sucks teef* 

For all we know......they "still werkin' on issues, with they supplier"erplexed

This is something I would have appreciated knowing prior to - without me having to: inquire about the _Status Of My Order_.

 I'm Like: Um...I got this shipping notice almost 2 weeks ago and it's still saying: Electronic Shipping Notice Received....can you tell me what does that mean? (knowing i know what it means)


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies for the update on Ynobe. I didn't know it was posted in this thread. Hopefully by BF this year I'll be making my own products so I won't have to deal with this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 7, 2014)

Smdh at Ynobe...I see you all got that ridiculous response. Why the hell do these venders insist on creating shipping labels and AINT NOTHIN SHIPPING??

I really wasn't feeling her products anyways, but I said, you know what? This is a good sale and her customer service is usually pretty good. It's all good, another vender off the list.

My Soultanicals finally came yesterday and they sent an 8 ounce Funditioner instead of the 16 ounce I ordered. I just told them to refund the difference through my claim and thank God they did it that same day. Done with her too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah....Ynobe was off my list anyway for 2014 but the 40% pulled me back in. 

So, this was definitely a Lesson Learned.

Just requested a Full Refund from: Texture Me Natural.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stuff like this past Black Friday just makes me all sad and not wanting to purchase anything from anyone who isn't a big corporation that I can take to court


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 7, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Stuff like this past Black Friday just makes me all sad and not wanting to purchase anything from anyone who isn't a big corporation that I can take to court



It took me years to get on the "hand mades" bandwagon and I'm off.  

I'll still order from Hairveda but as for other small business vendors #nonewfriends


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 7, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> It took me years to get on the "hand mades" bandwagon and I'm off.
> 
> I'll still order from Hairveda but as for other small business vendors *#nonewfriends*



Crackers Phinn 

Drake lyrics


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> *but as for other small business vendors* *#nonewfriends*




Crackers Phinn

 Yep.  Several of them showed they _Pure-D Natural Behinds_ this BF (no pun intended).

 And will be noted as such.

 The Problems I've had this BF have been from the newbies... over them.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Yeah....Ynobe was off my list anyway for 2014 but the 40% pulled me back in.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Oh snap lol. When did you order from Texture Me Natural?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

cwmarie

December 22 & 23


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cwmarie
> 
> December 22 & 23



IDareT'sHair

Oh ok. I ordered on the 23rd too. I know her site said there was a 2-4 week wait anndd the shop was closed til the second. Last Monday (I believe) an email went out saying their was a loss in the family and there was going to be a delay. Her mom posted on FB saying they were processing orders and thanks for your patience. 

I was just saying today that another email should go out telling us what's going on. 

So the wait continues. 

ETA: Oops email went out last Thursday


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Crackers Phinn
> 
> * Yep.  Several of them showed they Pure-D Natural Behinds this BF (no pun intended).*
> 
> ...



I know, right?

Every time I spray this Sorrell Spritzer in my head I envision that 3 day old Thanksgiving food in that chicks oven.

It took a serious leap of faith for me to order from these microbrewery hair vendors, but my curiosity got the best of me.   That's not to say all are bad but between Fingercomber and Hoodrat Hydrations, I'ma need receipts on the track records of not only shipping but product consistency from anybody I order from.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 7, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> IDareT'sHair  Oh ok. I ordered on the 23rd too. I know her site said there was a 2-4 week wait anndd the shop was closed til the second. Last Monday (I believe) an email went out saying their was a loss in the family and there was going to be a delay. Her mom posted on FB saying they were processing orders and thanks for your patience.  I was just saying today that another email should go out telling us what's going on.  So the wait continues.   ETA: Oops email went out last Thursday



I ordered on 12/23 too and I asked to cancel.  I mean the wait is already 2-4 weeks, and a delay on top of that?  I waited over a month for Soultanicals as have others & I have no more wait to give.  However I doubt that they will cancel our orders and say its been processed.  Heck today makes 2 weeks. FB said the owner has a cold & the loss, so I can't see anything moving anytime soon.  Guess we'll all have to see how this plays out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

Crackers Phinn

Yeah.  Imma tighten up my Vendors in 2014.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Crackers Phinn  Yeah.  Imma tighten up my Vendors in 2014.



IDareT'sHair - Yea, me too.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 7, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> I ordered on 12/23 too and I asked to cancel.  I mean the wait is already 2-4 weeks, and a delay on top of that?  I waited over a month for Soultanicals as have others & I have no more wait to give.  However I doubt that they will cancel our orders and say its been processed.  Heck today makes 2 weeks. FB said the owner has a cold & the loss, so I can't see anything moving anytime soon.  Guess we'll all have to see how this plays out.



Golden75 she better handle this right or its to "the list" for her 

"the list" = vendors who will never see another red cent outta me!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 7, 2014)

I like how Napata handled her Qhemets sale. I know not everyone agrees with me but, it was a wise decision. She limited her orders to 1000. She had set hours. She had the stock ready to go. She printed labels when she was shipping. Everyone had their orders within a few days. I think the average was four days. She must have had help and was obviously organized. She cares about her customers and her business. She isn't greedy like some of these new vendors.  She has business sense and listens to her customers.

I hope she gets well soon.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I like how Napata handled her Qhemets sale. I know not everyone agrees with me but, it was a wise decision. She limited her orders to 1000. She had set hours. She had the stock ready to go. She printed labels when she was shipping. Everyone had their orders within a few days. I think the average was four days. She must have had help and was obviously organized. She cares about her customers and her business. She isn't greedy like some of these new vendors.  She has business sense and listens to her customers.
> 
> I hope she gets well soon.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y




Amen to all of THIS!


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 7, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I like how Napata handled her Qhemets sale. I know not everyone agrees with me but, it was a wise decision. She limited her orders to 1000. She had set hours. She had the stock ready to go. She printed labels when she was shipping. Everyone had their orders within a few days. I think the average was four days. She must have had help and was obviously organized. She cares about her customers and her business. She isn't greedy like some of these new vendors.  She has business sense and listens to her customers.
> 
> I hope she gets well soon.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I totally agree she had a stock set aside specifically for the sale and shipped them out quickly...I got my order from her cyber Monday sale in two days. Where they do that at!! It wasn't about getting a ton of orders that you can't fill in an adequate amount of time but rather a nice sale for her customers to show she was listening to there requests for a sale..


----------



## PJaye (Jan 7, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> I ordered on 12/23 too and I asked to cancel.  I mean the wait is already 2-4 weeks, and a delay on top of that?  I waited over a month for Soultanicals as have others & I have no more wait to give.  However I doubt that they will cancel our orders and say its been processed.  Heck today makes 2 weeks. *FB said the owner has a cold & the loss*, so I can't see anything moving anytime soon.  Guess we'll all have to see how this plays out.




I will never understand vendors that fail to incorporate some type of contingency arrangement for emergencies in their business plans.  Not to be callous, but their health issues and family tragedies are not my problem. When unexpected issues arise, as a consumer, I expect things to continue on with minimal disruption.  And, I particularly don’t want to hear about a vendor’s personal trials and tribulations.  Once it reaches that level, I become disgusted and shop elsewhere


----------



## missyanne (Jan 7, 2014)

A lot of these new vendors think knowing how to to combine shea butter and water is all that's needed to operate a business. I think some vendors have a craft they turned into a business while others have a hustle. 

They wont catch me next BF, I have narrowed my list to 2 vendors so far. (i wanted to try Qhemets but they were sold out of everything)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 8, 2014)

PJaye said:


> I will never understand vendors that fail to incorporate some type of contingency arrangement for emergencies in their business plans.  Not to be callous, but their health issues and family tragedies are not my problem. When unexpected issues arise, as a consumer, I expect things to continue on with minimal disruption.  And, I particularly don’t want to hear about a vendor’s personal trials and tribulations.  Once it reaches that level, I become disgusted and shop elsewhere



Yup. These owners either have the worst luck or have the worst immune systems around sale time. It's seems to be a growing trend that around a sale its:

A sickness 
A death 
A robbery 
A shortage from a supplier 
A USPS catastrophe 
A website glitch 
A unexpected turnout for the sale 
A comet is coming and they thought the end of the world was near so they figured they didn't need to ship products out cause we'd all be dead anyway


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 8, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Yup. These owners either have the worst luck or have the worst immune systems around sale time. It's seems to be a growing trend that around a sale its:
> 
> A sickness
> A death
> ...



I am mad you said a comet is coming!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 8, 2014)

Angelbean said:


> I am mad you said a comet is coming!



They think of every excuse in the universe. Lol.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 8, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> They think of every excuse in the universe. Lol.



They do and that's why all the excuse havin' slow shippin' feel like they are the hair gods anointed offspring ain't gettin' Nare penny or peso from me lol


----------



## KinkyRN (Jan 8, 2014)

Angelbean said:


> They do and that's why all the excuse havin' slow shippin' feel like they are the hair gods anointed offspring ain't gettin' Nare penny or peso from me lol



You said it. I am tired of all these BF issues!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2014)

So riddle me this. Why is the Texture Me Natural FB  page not searchable......?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

shawnyblazes

That's crazy! I keep trying to pull the page up but I'm getting redirected to my profile page. That's too suspicious for me.


----------



## openexpression (Jan 8, 2014)

So Ynobe shop is "cranking out" orders from the last sale so they can open the website and gear up for the anniversary sale...that's in 2 days (1/10). This is craziness.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 8, 2014)

openexpression said:


> So Ynobe shop is "cranking out" orders from the last sale so they can open the website and gear up for the anniversary sale...that's in 2 days (1/10). This is craziness.



ANOTHER SALE? Foolishness!


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^and greedy! Send me my ish...before cranking out another sale.

I'm so over vendors like this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

@Hibiscus30

I escalated a PayPal Claim on Ynobe and Texture Me Natural. (I've never dealt with TMN) and the shutting down of the FB Page created some unnecessary anxiety.

Ynobe keeps saying my product shipped but the USPS says: "Electronic Shipping Received" and has been saying that since 12/29 (so I escalated on her too)


----------



## veesweets (Jan 8, 2014)

openexpression said:


> So Ynobe shop is "cranking out" orders from the last sale so they can open the website and gear up for the anniversary sale...that's in 2 days (1/10). This is craziness.




Is there a secret "Who can announce the most sales in the shortest amount of time" competition going on that we don't know about? Frequent sales are great, but when you start testing people's patience because you can't deliver what you promised its time to hang up your hat  They're starting to look desperate for money.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
That's right! Don't hesitate! Oh your stuff will be in the mail tonight! Shouldn't have to be that way!


veesweets
Yes it's a secret society among these new vendors! Like crackerPhin said upthread #nonewfriends Don't need 'em with all of these other reliable vendors out there!...not getting nare penny of my money anymore to build there accounts to purchase "supplies".


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 8, 2014)

So I emailed ynobe and got my refund...I am going out of town and didnt want my package to be at my house while I am away..because I *assumed* I would have my stuff by now??!!! #overit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

Ynobe said they would issue me a Refund. 

I told her when I actually get the Refund (or see it posted in my Account), I will close the Claim.

She said my package was already shipped and for me to refuse acceptance and send it back.

 So far, it has not been posted.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Golden75  G, please report back when you receive it etc.  I like that she has different patterns that the other vendors don't have.  Which pattern/style did you order?



MileHighDiva - Got my bonnet today.  I ordered the regular size and this baby got room!  The elastic is not tight, but I hope its tight enough to stay on my head.  It is very pretty





My whole head fits in it


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> MileHighDiva - Got my bonnet today.  I ordered the regular size and this baby got room!  The elastic is not tight, but I hope its tight enough to stay on my head.  It is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Golden75

  Looks big enough to cover a flexi rod set overnight.

I'm sooooo jelly!  How is the craftmenship?  Not being tight is a good thing, you want it to protect your hair from moisture sucking cotton.  You don't want it to rub your edges and/or nape out.   

In the morning report back whether it stayed on your head all night.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva - I certainly planned to update in the am.  Craftsmanship is good.  No random strings hanging, stitching is good.  She also sent a satin covered scrunci.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 8, 2014)

Golden75 does the scrunchy match the bonnet?  That was so sweet to include the scrunchy, you can cover your pineapple, and still be fly.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Jan 8, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Yup. These owners either have the worst luck or have the worst immune systems around sale time. It's seems to be a growing trend that around a sale its:
> 
> A sickness
> A death
> ...




So so lowdown....   Who lies about sickness and death? Shameful.   SMH


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Golden75 does the scrunchy match the bonnet?  That was so sweet to include the scrunchy, you can cover your pineapple, and still be fly.


 MileHighDiva -  Didn't even think of that, for pineapple.  It's a slightly darker shade of green then the pattern on the bonnet, so yea I guess it matches


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 9, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Yup. These owners either have the worst luck or have the worst immune systems around sale time. It's seems to be a growing trend that around a sale its:
> 
> A sickness
> A death
> ...


 

OMG


----------



## PhoenixStarr (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally got movement on my Ynobe order. Hope to have by end of the week.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Yeah....Ynobe was off my list anyway for 2014 but the 40% pulled me back in.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Why was Ynobe off your list?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 9, 2014)

MileHighDiva - So I ended up folding the fabric in the back a little and using a bobby pin to make it tighter.  It would not have stayed on my head if I didn't and it was perfect with the bobby pin.  So if you want a bonnet with room to go, Kaja is your girl 

Ynobe said my package will go out sometime this week, we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

gorgeoushair

Well, I basically only liked the Amala & Nettle DC'er.  The Silky Shea is good (but it's just souped up Shea Butter).

I didn't care for the Ayurvedic Butter and the Moringa & Green Tea DC'er is just okay.

I still have the Hibiscus & Marshmallow Leave-In that I haven't tried.

I had them ''off" my list, because I knew I'd only be buying that 1 item, the DC'er from them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

Golden75

I dropped my Escalated Dispute on Ynobe.  My package is stating: "Out For Delivery" erplexed

And I will not be participating in her Anniversary Sale or hopefully any other Sale after this.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 9, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I checked last night and my pkg has departed Columbus,Ohio. 

I am done for a while with these mom&pop shops! I like to see people doing their thing but not on my dime!

Throwing up the deuce to them all. I'm done participating in these "random" 30&40% so-called sales! To be let down with sub-par products and delayed shipping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

Hibiscus30 said:


> *Throwing up the deuce to them all.* I'm done participating in these "random" 30&40% so-called sales! To be let down with sub-par products and delayed shipping!


 
 @Hibiscus

..........

 OT: Texture Me Naturals issued me a Full Refund for both orders.


----------



## Nichelle_jb (Jan 9, 2014)

Nichelle_jb said:


> * Hairitage Hydration - Leave-in Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, anyone's guess when I will rec the items
> * Hairitage Hydration - Deep C Conditioner (1) 8 oz Ordered 11/28/13, anyone's guess when I will rec the items
> 
> Nichelle_jb



Update:  I got my conditioners from Hairitage Hydration yesterday 1/8/14.  She included a sample Mango Colada leave-in with a note thanking me for my patience.

Nichelle_jb


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 10, 2014)

Officially bothered with TMN. She keeps saying orders are being processed but who's gotten a tracking number?? 

FB post from last night:
" Hey family. I want to thank Diane for letting me know something was wrong with my page. I apologize for being away for so long but it's been a little hard on my end. Being in and out of the hospital since Dec. 27th has been a bit rough for me. 

Orders are being processed and shipped thanks to my family. For everyone who has filed a claimed with PayPal even though your order is still within the processing time of the Terms & Conditions that you read before purchasing your order has been refunded. I don't even have the energy dispute it. It hurts that people would think you would steal from them or tell you that they don't care what you're going through they just want their order. That's like a slap in the face but yeah.... Sometimes I feel like this isn't even worth it so I have to make some decisions. 

I won't be on much because I have to go to the hospital twice a week for follow-ups so I'm pretty tired. But thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. They outweigh it all. ♥♥♥ TJ"


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2014)

Got refund from TMN, shipping notice from Ynobe.


----------



## openexpression (Jan 10, 2014)

I ordered on 12/22 and received my shipping notice from Ynobe around 9pm last night. I only ordered $7.00 worth from TMN so I'm trying to give her the benefit of the doubt for a little while longer. I'm trying to be patient and I at least commend her for not battling customers and promptly issuing refunds. Other "companies" should take notes.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my shipping notice today from Ynobe. It just says electronic info recieved.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 10, 2014)

Ynobe order arrived today. Still waiting on Soultanicals and TMN, then I will be so done with these vendors for a long time until they get their acts Together!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my Ynobe order today. I ordered the Pumpkin Silk leave in and Hair/body butter in the Pumpkin Berry scent.

She must've forgot the pumpkin fragrance listed on the bottle because it smells like a cleaning solution.

The butter was hard as hell and had a slight pumpkin scent to it but no Berry.

I'm so through with this chick. $13.00 down the drain.

I am so glad this, Soultanicals, Hoodrat Hydration, and now this Texture Me Natural fiasco is allowing me to stay with the tried and true AND curb my PJism. I bet 30-40% off, free shipping, buy one get one free won't reel me in anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

That makes me wanna smell my DC'er.  

After I finally opened the package, I just stuck it in the Fridge. (in the back)

I need to compare it with the other one I already have/had.erplexed


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> That makes me wanna smell my DC'er.
> 
> ...



My biggest concern with these small venders is consistency. I want the same consistency and scent every time I order. LACE Naturals for example. When I first ordered the Ayurvedic spritz and Silky Aloe pudding, the scent was to DIE for. When I ordered both almost a year later, the scent had changed. When I emailed her she said the vender they got the scents from had gone out of business and they were looking for a replacement or something close to it.

These folks are going to make me start throwing stuff in a pot and making my own ish.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought BF 2012 was bad. All that happened in 2012 was slow shipping. All of this badly mixed product and crazy, unprofessional behavior didn't happen. I am so through with these pop up vendors hustling and playing games. 

They  are sending out  any old crap. You don't even know what you are buying. Stuff without preservatives, no fragrance, wrong consistency and crisco repackaged (I believe it). 

I am so done. No new vendors. I value my health too much.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2014)

We asked for more natural products catered to our hair and we got them - but accompanied with "ratchet" behavior, high prices and non-existent professionalism. Don't these people know that the way these big corporations started was like they are now? Why does it have to be this way? Why? I don't understand.

I will say though, the natural vendors who are making it to Target, Walmart and the like prove Darwin's theory, even in business.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

I just checked mine and its smells more like cinnamon then pumpkin, but definitely not cleaning solution 

These vendors and their so called scents 

Have you tried to contact her to let her know?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 10, 2014)

I will be sending her an email.

I contemplated doing so because usually when I get sub par products from a vender, I just chalk it up as a loss and keep it moving, knowing I will never deal with them again.

But I will probably email her.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

My DC smells like Playdo. How does your other one smell?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I will be sending her an email.  I contemplated doing so because usually when I get sub par products from a vender, I just chalk it up as a loss and keep it moving, knowing I will never deal with them again.  But I will probably email her.


 NaturallyATLPCH -  I'd file a pp dispute, not as described .  But email, see if they will make it right.  If not, file!    I think my Ynobe will be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

@EnExitStageLeft

The one I got yesterday smells "Herbally" (it was the Amala & Nettle w/Soy)

The Amala & Nettle I had in my Stash is a little different w/o Soy.

In Color, Consistency etc...i.e. the one with Soy is browner and looser.

The one without Soy appears a little lighter in Color and thicker.

I'm sure both will be fine.

*Times like these I need a Camera, so I can do a side by side comparison.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

My 12/31 PALTAS Order from Paks Cosemetics in the UK arrived today.

Faster than some of these Vendors here in the US


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 11, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH -  I'd file a pp dispute, not as described .  But email, see if they will make it right.  If not, file!    I think my Ynobe will be here tomorrow or Monday.



Golden75 and EnExitStageLeft, I emailed her. Waiting for a response.

The Amla and Nettle DCs I've purchased in the past have always smelled herbally. They worked well too. The detangling nectar did absolutely no detangling but smelled great. The flaxseed smoothie smelled wonderful, but didn't do anything to my hair, other then provide slip. It acted more as a detangler than a styler. The Hydrating Dew was very greasy.

So yeah, I'm done trying this line lol. Although the DC worked well and is reasonably priced, time to pursue other options after this fiasco.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

Received my Ynobe order yesterday...the Pumpkin Silk leave in smells slightly cinnamon/pumpkin spice.

The Marshmallow Hibiscus leave in is pink and smells like Hibiscus but it doesn't appear to have any preservatives. The Pumpkin silk has optiphen...these will be used sooner than later and kept in the frig!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 11, 2014)

So here is my Ynobe response. I am requesting a refund. This is insane. I am sick of these venders talking about see terms and conditions, running out of things, wack replacements, etc. Just a cop out for wack service and the fact that you didn't add anything. I know what pumpkin is supposed to smell like. She better holla at Lysandra over at Darcy's Botanicals. How are these small companies having these sales and not being prepared, running out of stuff?

I have asked for a refund. If I don't get it, I am filing a claim as "item not as described" as you ladies told me.

Hi Braelyn,

The fragrance that we used originally is no longer available and we are now using a different pumpkin fragrance. Please be advised of our disclaimer regarding the smell, texture and color of handmade products. Unfortunately, there is not much that can be done. This is the fragrance and the ingredients are why we call this product Pumpkin silk. However, I do want to make sure you are satisfied, so what would you like. 


I wrote:
Hi Ebony. I received my Pumpkin Silk leave in. It does not smell like pumpkin at all. It doesn't even smell like anything, more like a cleaning solution as if the fragrance wasn't added. What can we do about this?

Thank you.

Sent from my iPad



-- 
Sincerely,
Ynobe Shop

Ynobe Shop is an all natural approach to hair care. We offer products that are all natural with Ayurvedic ingredients that help promote healthy, beautiful hair.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^NaturallyATLPCH
That's just too bad she is going to lose customers. I'm so over these vendors! I'm just going to chuck it as a lesson learned and have returned to my tried and true products/vendors. This past fall/winter sales season have turned me far away from small home based vendors.

I hope you're successful in getting your refund...hassle free that is.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well my Ynobe is still sitting on her stove top .  But I am a bit worried about the pumpkin.  I specifically ordered Pumpkin Silky whatever cause I wanted to smell like a pumpkin patch.  I did not order pumpkin from another vendor because I knew I was getting pumpkin from Ynobe.  

If I don't detect any pumpkin, pp dispute will be filed, no emails, since I know what she will say. Talking about read some T&C  

I'm just sick and tired of this vendor foolishness.  They playing with our pockets, and hair emotions.  Every time one of us receives an order (or not), there is a problem.  The response is never apologetic.  It's basically our fault for ordering from them.

These vendors acting like the hair care version of Kanye & Rihanna - crazy & DGAF!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 11, 2014)

Well thankfully, I asked for a refund and she gave me my money back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

@Hibiscus30 @NaturallyATLPCH

And @Golden75 already knows this (in my U1B1 Post). 

 She told me she was upset, because no one has ever filed a PayPal Dispute on her/company.

And about the fact that it says in her T&C that Labels are created before the product is actually mailed yada, yada, blazey, blazey, blah-blah.

I may have been the 1st PayPal Dispute....but I'm sure I won't be the last.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 11, 2014)

.....................


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
Welp, someone had to be first! So you know you won't be last! 

Maybe if she (and others) get off that "have a sale every other wknd" bandwagon, she might not have disputes. 

 I'm done for a lonnnnnnng time! Hummft!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Hibiscus30

That didn't move me to Cancel the dispute. 

Unfortunately (or Fortunately) the item was _"Out For Delivery"_ (which was why I cancelled the Dispute).erplexed

And she wanted me to: Refuse Acceptance, Send it back, Step 3, Step 4, Step 5 before I could get my Refund. ANGTFD

I'm at work when my Mail Arrives....so..um..yeah Right.  (Like that could happen)


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair 
She's whipping out another 2day anniversary sale

How many Birthday and anniversary sales can these vendors have...geesh Louise


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Hibiscus30

I'm just done with Freebie Fridays, Blue Mondays, Hump Wednesdays, Happy Anniversary, B-Day Sales from any new vendors I haven't purchased from before.

And Lawd knows I love a Good Sale....but if I haven't done business with you before, Imma hafta' skip it.erplexed


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^ Yes ma'am. I'm lucky I didn't have any trouble this Blk Friday. I'm still waiting on TMN, but I'm not feinding over it yet. That was an impulse buy due to the BOGO.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
I just can't! They whip out a sale like they're inviting everyone to happy hour.

I'm right with you...not buying nothing even its buy one get two! Like Kenny says know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hibiscus30 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> I just can't! They whip out a sale like they're inviting everyone to happy hour.
> 
> I'm right with you...not buying nothing even its *buy one get two*! Like Kenny says know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em!



Sure about that? That's pretty tempting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Hibiscus30 Froreal3

Yeah, Imma need a Solid Track Record from somebody before I hit PayNah with any more of these new folks.

It wasn't my 1,2, or 3rd Purchase from Ynobe, yet....you would have thought it was...erplexed


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 11, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Sure about that? That's pretty tempting.



Girl!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> The one I got yesterday smells "Herbally" (it was the Amala & Nettle w/Soy)
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Ok, good. I was thinking mine was wonky or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

You've had/used the Amala & Nettle before?  Which one did you have w/ or w/o Soy?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Nah, this is my first time ordering. I have had the Detangling Nectar (SOLD) and the Marshmallow Leave In (SOLD). 

But order both this go round (w/ and w/o)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

Oh..Okay.  

Yeah, I was surprised to see the contrast in both Color & Consistency between the one with and the one without Soy.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah the one with soy is noticeably darker. 

I didn't notice until your post. 

IDareT'sHair

I just youtubed it. The DC gets raves reviews. Her other products....not so much. I can't wait to try her butter tho. They stink like........., but super rich.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

@EnExitStageLeft

The Silky Shea is nice. 

Didn't care for the Ayurvedic Butter (although Curlyhershey really likes it). 

Maybe it was the smell or the color? Something about it, I didn't like.

I still have the Hibiscus & Marshmallow moisturizer (haven't tried)

The Green Tea & Moringa was nice/okay. 

But I liked the Amala & Nettle much, much better.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah the butters smell....interesting   IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yall need to stop with these stankin butters.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2014)

What's the smell of the Amla and nettle DCr? I'm still waiting for it from her sale


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

SweetlyCurly

To me it smells like Playdo....no fragrance whatsoever.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

Froreal3

I could only imagine if you had bought them. They probably be in the trash by now or on the exchange boards .


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SweetlyCurly
> 
> To me it smells like Playdo....no fragrance whatsoever.



Ugh, great. That will teach me to jump on these stupid 40% sales. To make matters worse, I ordered a 16oz :-(


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

SweetlyCurly

just add your own fragrance. I'll probably add some lavender oil or maybe some Pumpkin Pie fragrance oil I ordered a while back.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> SweetlyCurly
> 
> just add your own fragrance. I'll probably add some lavender oil or maybe some Pumpkin Pie fragrance oil I ordered a while back.



That's a great idea! Thanks. I have a whole bunch of oils I got from wholesalesupplyplus that I need to use up. You are awesome!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I could only imagine if you had bought them. They probably be in the trash by now or on the exchange boards .



You know it. That site looked too herbally for my tastes, so I shied away.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 11, 2014)

sweetlygirly

No problem girl! Its what we pj's do. I usually get my frgrance oils off ebay but the seller stop listing. How is the shipping from WSSP?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

SweetlyCurly

Mine smells kinda Herbally/Earthy. However, I've used it and it works Great. 

It will be my 1st time trying the one with Soy. I just hope I like it as much as the one w/o Soy.

@Froreal3

Exactly. Very Herbally based.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2014)

@enexit

It's really fast. Got my stuff within a couple of days...really well packaged too.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> SweetlyCurly
> 
> Mine smells kinda Herbally/Earthy. However, I've used it and it works Great.
> 
> ...



*squishes up nose*


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 11, 2014)

Ynobe was delivered today. I changed the reason for my claim to 'Item Not As Described'. I ordered the Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla and the Silky Shea Cream. The Body Butter looks like it's missing 2-3oz of product. I broke out my scale and weighed it just incase they sell it by weight and it's still missing about 1.5oz. She can't say it melted and resettled because it's too cold for that. I hate the smell. It's kinda spicy and bready with a hint of cinnamon. It reminds me of stale christmas cookies. I don't smell any vanilla. 

The Silky Shea Cream is really loose and slightly whippy. It seems like it's more oil than butter. It smells very herbally and stinky. It's actually making my eyes water. 

Paypal said they will grant me the refund if I ship it back and I have to provide a tracking number. I'm sending this mess back with the cheapest shipping usps has. 

I attached pictures of the Body Butter.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 12, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> Ynobe was delivered today. I changed the reason for my claim to 'Item Not As Described'. I ordered the Body Butter in Warm Cinnamon Vanilla and the Silky Shea Cream. The Body Butter looks like it's missing 2-3oz of product. I broke out my scale and weighed it just incase they sell it by weight and it's still missing about 1.5oz. She can't say it melted and resettled because it's too cold for that. I hate the smell. It's kinda spicy and bready with a hint of cinnamon. It reminds me of stale christmas cookies. I don't smell any vanilla.
> 
> The Silky Shea Cream is really loose and slightly whippy. It seems like it's more oil than butter. It smells very herbally and stinky. It's actually making my eyes water.
> 
> ...


 
From the looks of that picture, you're missing 1/3rd of your product.... what in the world is going on with these people....erplexed


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 16, 2014)

TMN order arrived today!



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 16, 2014)

My ynobe order is finally here. Can't wait to use that Amla and nettle DCer this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2014)

@lovelycurls

Looks Nice! Glad it came. 

*kicks rocks* I shoulda' waited.erplexed


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 16, 2014)

I got my TMN tracking information today.


----------



## openexpression (Jan 16, 2014)

Got both my Ynobe and Texture Me Naturals today! Excited to try some new stuff over the weekend.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm m not even sure, I called my previous post office and they said they have no knowledge of the package and they contacted SSI and they have no knowledge of the order. SSI said they'd call me if the package is shipped back to them. Have not hear back from them yet. Don't  think they'll refund or send a.replacement package, tried to call them but they have no phone # listed on their contact info.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 20, 2014)

So, as anyone gotten their Soultanicals bf/cyber orders????
Got a shipping notice 2 weeks ago, till waiting for the order to arrive!!!! This is the worst most ridiculous vendor ever!!!!!
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## shamonica38663 (Jan 20, 2014)

lovelycurls said:


> So, as anyone gotten their Soultanicals bf/cyber orders???? Got a shipping notice 2 weeks ago, till waiting for the order to arrive!!!! This is the worst most ridiculous vendor ever!!!!! Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF



When did  u order?


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 20, 2014)

shamonica38663 said:


> When did  u order?



December 2nd.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't believe people are still waiting on Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders??? That is insane to me.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 20, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> I can't believe people are still waiting on Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders??? That is insane to me.




For real!  Waiting until mid January for products that were ordered in November is absolutely unacceptable.  Those vendors ought to be ashamed of themselves...and should offer their entire product line for free to any customer with an outstanding order.

I hope everyone continues to update this thread with their experiences so that I can make informed choices with respect to future purchases.  I may need to excise some people from my "continued patronage in 2014" list.


----------

